#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  ماذا لو... تأملات في زحام الأيام

## حنـــــان

أسئلة تستوقفك... 

عملية ومش عملية... عقلانية وجنونية... جادة ومضحكة...
أسئلة تحير... تثير الخيال... تخليك تفكر وتتأمل... في حياتك والدنيا من حواليك... في أفكارك وشخصيتك... أمانيك واتجاهاتك في الحياة... أسئلة ممكن حتى تخليك تفهم نفسك أكتر...

مين فينا ماسألش نفسه يوم... يا ترى لو...؟
لو المستحيل حصل... حتتصرف ازاي؟

مين فينا مابيحلمش ويتخيل... الخير والشر؟ الشهرة والانتقام؟ السعادة والتفوق؟ الفرح والشماتة؟

تخيلاتنا... أحلامنا وأفكارنا...  جزء منا... بيها ننموا ونرقى. من غيرها نفضل محلك سر.

كل كام يوم... حاطرح سؤال... فكر فيه كويس... جاوب عليه... حنتناقش وندردش حوالين اجابتنا... حتعجبنا اجابات بعض...وحنضحك سوا من اجابات بعض... ونستغرب من اجاباب بعض... 

انت نفسك ممكن تفاجأ... اجابتك ماكانتش تخطر على بالك... ماكنتش تتخيل ان تفكيرك يكون بالشكل ده...حتضحك ليها... أو تذرف دمعتين...

حنعرف بعض أكتر
بس الأهم... حنعرف نفسنا أكتر...

نطير مع خيالنا... ونشوف حنوصل لفين؟



أنتظروا أول سؤال...

حنـــــان

----------


## boukybouky

ازيك يا حنان انا جيت منتظرة أول سؤال 

مش تغيبي علينا يلا 

أنا بدأت أفكر يا تري هيكون إيه أول سؤال 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## حنـــــان

[frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تعزم أي أربع أشخاص من التاريخ عالعشا، حتعزم مين؟ وحتعزمهم فين؟[/frame]

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تعزم أي أربع أشخاص من التاريخ عالعشا، حتعزم مين؟ وحتعزمهم فين؟[/frame]



إن شاء الله لو ده حصل يعني  :4:   هعزم :-
1- صلاح الدين الأيوبي وهعزمه في القلعة لسببين ( لأنها بتاعته  ::   ، وعلشان انا عمري ما شوفتها 
قبل كده  ::  )

2- هعزم جدي علشان عمري ما شوفته  :No:   :No:   وأكيد هعزمه في بيتنا  :2:  

3- طارق بن زياد وهعزمه في الأندلس علشان يشوف حالها وصل فين دلوقتي  ::$:  

4 - الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله وهعزمه في أي مكان أحس أنه يليق بشخصه الطيب رحمه الله  


تسلمي يادكتورة علي الموضوع الجميل والسؤال الأجمل


العندليب

----------


## zizoYAzizo

شكرا ادكتوره على الموضوع الجميل تسلم ايدك 

اول شخصيه نفسى اعزمها فعلا واتمنى اشوفه هيكون رسول الله سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام واوريه حال المسلمين دلوقتى 
تانى شخصيه هيا السيده خديجه رضى الله عنها علشان تشوف حال البنات اليومين دول 
تالت شخصيه هوا عمر المختار بجد من كتر ماقريت عنه وعن قصص كفاحه حبيت انى اشوفه 
رابع  شخصيه هوا الرئيس محمد انور السادات الى خلانا نرفع راسنا قدام العالم فى حرب 73

----------


## a_leader

أنا فاهم من السؤال ده إن الواحد طبعا ح يختار أربعة يكون بيحبهم صح كده ولا إيه ؟؟
لو اللى أنا فهمته ده صح يبقى ده أصعب سؤال حد سألهولى فى عمرى كله ....
عموما أنا نفسى أعزم أكتر من أربعة بس عشان الالتزام بالسؤال ح اختار
1- سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام
2- سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم
3- سيدنا أبو بكر الصديق رضى الله عنه
4- سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه
    و المكان فى بيت الله الحرام بس الموضوع مش حكاية عشا و لا حاجة أنا بس نفسى و منى عينى أبوس 
   راسهم و إيديهم و رجلهم ,,,
  أيّوه على ده سؤال ... ؟؟

----------


## osha

حنان 
شكرا شكرا على الموضوع الجميل اوي دا 


لو عزمت 4 شخصيات من التاريخ ستكون الأسماء بالترتيب :
1- نيرون عشان اسأله حرق روما ليه وكان احساسه ايه بعد كده.
2- الحجاج ابن يوسف الثقفي لأرى هل حصد تلك الرؤوس التي كانت قد أينعت.
3- الحاكم بأمر الله عشان اعرف ليه منع الشعب انهم ياكلوا ملوخية.
4- الرحالة فاسكو دي جاما يحكي عن رحلاته - اصلي باحب الحواديت دي 

بسرعة فكري في السؤال الثاني

----------


## محمود زايد

موضوع جميل  وجديد 

لو عزمت اربعه شخصيات تاريخيه هتكون الاسماء دى 
1 سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لان نفسى اشوفه جدا وبتمنى كل يوم يزورنى  وانا نايم 
2- سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه لانى بحبه جدا جدا وكنت اتمنى اعيش فى عهده وحكمه
3- محمد على مؤسس مصر الحديثه علشان اتعلم منه فن اداره الدوله واشكره على اللى عمله لمصر 
4- ابن بطوطه علشان يحكيلى على رحلاته واسفاره لانى قرأت كتابه اكتر من مرة وبرضه محتاج توضيح 
وكله هايتعزم فى البيت عندى علشان اخد راحتى فى الكلام معاهم ده انا ماصدقت اكون معاهم ولو دقيقه 

شكرا حنان على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## الصعيدي

*سؤال صعب وجامد أوي يا حنان

أنا هاعزم سيدنا آدم .. جدي الأول .. نفسي أشوفه جدا
وهاعزم الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام .. مش عارف هاقابله بأنهي وش
وهاعزم صلاح الدين الأيوبي .. نفسي أعرف ازاي نهض بالأمة
وهاعزم الشيخ حسن البنا .. حبيته جدا من اللي سمعته عنه
وفيه شخصيات تانية كتير .. بس خدت من كل بستان زهرة

وهاعزمهم في مسجد الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام .. جنب الروضة الشريفة .. مكان رائع وجميل

وشكرا يا حنان على السؤال الجامد أوي ده .. أول مرة أفكر فيه*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أتيت متأخراً لذا سأتجاوز المقدمة وشكرك على تقديم هذا الموضوع الجميل وعلى أفكارك المتميزة ...



> لو تقدر تعزم أي أربع أشخاص من التاريخ عالعشا، حتعزم مين؟ وحتعزمهم فين؟
> drawFrame()



الشخصيات ...
1 - عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ..... أكثر شخصية تأثرت بها بعد قدوتنا جميعاً رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
2- توماس أديسون ..... وددت أن أحييه وأرحب به ...
3- الماهتما غاندي .... هذا الرجل يعجبني تفكيره وأحب أن أجلس معه ....
4- أنور السادات ..... أحب أن أجلس معه وأتجاذب معه أطراف الحديث ...
أما بالنسبة أعزمهم فين فسوف يكون ببيتي أو أى مكان يختارونه ...
دمت بخير أختي الفاضلة 
 :f2:

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تعزم أي أربع أشخاص من التاريخ عالعشا، حتعزم مين؟ وحتعزمهم فين؟[/frame]


*الموضوع جميل ومبتكر يا حنان كما عودتينا دائما  ... وأنا بقى حختار الشخصيات كلها أدبيه 


أول واحد حيكون المنفلوطى ... لأنه له فضل كبير جدا عليا .. لأنى اتعلمت منه بعض من أصول  البلاغه عند الكتابه .. واستخدام المحسنات البديعيه بما لا يخل بالنص الذى أكتبه .. ويمكن أنا متأثر بأسلوبه فى الكتابه جدا .. خاصة فى خواطرى الادبيه .. وهو أول من شجعنى على الكتابه باللغة العربيه الفصحى  .. رغم انى تعرفت عليه من حوالى خمس سنوات فقط


تانى واحد حيكون صلاح جاهين .. وهو من اهم كتاب العاميه اللى تأثرت بهم .. وسرت على نهجهم .. رغم إنى لا أتفق معه فى كثير من افكاره السياسيه .. وأكثر شئ إتأثرت بيه .. هو رباعياته الفلسفيه 


ثالث واحد هو توفيق الحكيم .. ومش حنسى له أبدا مسرحية شمس النهار .. واللى كانت سبب لأن أخوض فى مجال كتابة القصص القصيره .. وبرضه مجموعته القصصيه ((أرنى الله)) من أروع القصص اللى قرأتها لحد النهارده .. 


رابع واحد هو عبد الوهاب مطاوع .. وده بعتبره صديقى الصدوق .. وتعلمت منه كيف أكون إنسان 


المكان بقى اللى حعزمهم فيه .. ممكن يكون مكتبة القاهره الكبرى بالزمالك .. أو بدار الكتب* 


مع خالص تحياتى وتقديرى لهم ولكِ


خوكى 

توت

----------


## حنـــــان

جميلة ومسلية قراية الاجابات دي...  :good:  

بوكي... تعالي تاني بقى جاوبي عالسؤال...

عندليب... عارف أول حاجة خطرت في بالي لما جالي اعلام انك رديت عالسؤال... هوه رد بسرعة قوي كده ازاي؟! أصلي من ساعة ماقريت السؤال لحد دلوقتي... بصراحة مش عارفه اجاوبه! هيه شخصية واحدة اللي جت في بالي من أول لحظة... عمرو بن الخطاب... بعد كده احترت كتير.

زيزو... اختياراتك جميلة قوي... أعتقد كتير منا حيجي في باله سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام... بس على رأي الصعيدي... مش عارفه أقابله بانهي وش! 

killer... أصعب سؤال؟ انتظر الأصعب  :1:  على رأي قناة روتانا... هوه انت لسه شفت حاجة... أو... حنوريك اللي عمرك ما شفته!  ::eek::  

أوشا... اجابة فريدة وكنت متوقعة كده... 
خليتيني أفتكر أغنية فيلم اسماعيل ياسين بتاعة الحقوا ناولوني الولاعة... عايز أولع روما بحالها. شوفتي الثقافة اللي أنا فيها؟  ::stpd::  

محمود زايد... عجبني اختيارك لابن بطوطة... لو يعرف قد ايه الرحلات دلوقتي بقت أسرع وأسهل أكيد ده شئ يسعده! شكرا يا محمود وخليك معانا لباقي الأسئلة...

الصعيدي... هوه فعلا في شخصيات كتير تيجي عالبال والحيرة في الاختيار لأننا قلنا أربعة بس... 

دراجون شادو... منور الموضوع. توماس اديسون خطر على بالي برضو... أقول له شفت... من ساعة ما اخترعت اللمبة والناس بتسهر طول الليل وتنام طول النهار!

عصفور الشعر... اختيارات جديدة تماما... أكتر واحد قريب لقلبي هوه صلاح جاهين. أكيد حيسعدوا جدا باختيارك لمكتبة كمان لقاء. والكلام بينكم مش حيخلص.

في انتظار مشاركات تانية مبتكرة...
وانتظروا السؤال القادم...

----------


## Abdou Basha

> لو تقدر تعزم أي أربع أشخاص من التاريخ عالعشا، حتعزم مين؟ وحتعزمهم فين؟


1- أخناتون : قد أفتح معه حوارا حول ما كان يخطط له في تل العمارنة .

2- جوليان المرتد (امبراطور روماني) : الحديث معه سيكون متميز .. خصوصا مع البيتزا الإيطالية ..!

3- فريدريك الثاني : إمبراطور مسيحي متسامح ومحب للشرق كان معاصرا للأيوبيين

4- جمال عبدالناصر : أحاول مواجهته بمعلومات شاب لم يره ..!

فين..؟؟

في الاسكندرية ع البحر...

----------


## سومه

> لو تقدر تعزم أي أربع أشخاص من التاريخ عالعشا، حتعزم مين؟ وحتعزمهم فين؟


السلام عليكم
موضوع جميل ياحنان :y:  
1-سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام
2-اسماء بنت ابى بكر الصديق ذات النطاقين
3-بلقيس ملكه سبأ
4-قبيله تغلب كلها وعلى راسها المهلهل وكليب والجليله (عصرجاهلى)
 :f2:

----------


## وردة النيل

موضوع  رائع رائع رائع بجد تسلم ايدك   بس انا  متحارة بجد لانى  كنت هكتب ناس   اخواتى سبقونى  وكتبو ها بس معلش هستثانى  منهم  الرسول    عليه  افضل  الصلاة والسلام  وهعزمه فى احب البقا ع لقلبه  مكه  ان شا ءالله  وتانى شخصيه هقول مين  هنوع شخصيه نسائيه يبقى  ستنا اسيا زوجه فرغون عشان اسالها  ازاى قدرت تكتم ايمانها  وكمان ازاى  سيدنا موسى اتربى فى كنفها  وتالت شخصيه هتبقى بقى شخصيه قائد بصى  انا بحب اتنين اوى  منهم سيدنا  خالد ابن  الوليد سيف الله المسلول  وكمان سيدنا على اختارى واحد انت كده تالته اربعه بقى مش عارفه بجد نقول مين محتاره  فى ياما ومش عارفه اختار واحد بس او واحده بس هعزم شارون واحطله سم فى الاكل هههههههههههههه  عشان انا ابقى خلصت المسلمين  من شروره ههههههههههههههههههههه  واخد ثواب  بس كان  عندى ناس ياما ياريت تبقى تكرى الدعوات يا حنان تسلم ايدك موضوع رائع بجد  من اختك وردة النيل انى احبك فى الله

----------


## Amira

> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تعزم أي أربع أشخاص من التاريخ عالعشا، حتعزم مين؟ وحتعزمهم فين؟[/frame]


*أتمني دعوة كلا من: 
1- سيدنا سليمان عليه السلام
2- سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام 
3- عمرو بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه 
4- السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها 
و هايكون المكان في حديقة الأزهر الجديدة 
موضوع رائع رائع رائع  
وجديد جداااااااااااااا  
بارك الله فيكي يا حنان 
أنا منتظرة السؤال التالي*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*والله سؤال طريف يا حنان
أنا هأعزم
جورج بوش رئيس أمريكا
تونى بلير رئيس وزراء بريطانيا
شارون رئيس وزراء إسرائيل
وأى حاكم من الحكام العرب مش مهم الإسم زيد زى عبيد
وبعدين أأكلهم أكل ما أكلهوش حمار فى مطلع
وبعدين أفسح الزباين دول 
هاتسألينى يا حنان وتقولى  بس إزاى تعزم الناس عندك وتنوي لهم على الشر؟
أنا معاك إن دى خسة
بس بذمتك فيه فى الدنيا خسة أكتر من اللى بيعملها بوش وبلير وشارون والحكام العرب فى العرب؟*

----------


## أحمد المليجي

> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تعزم أي أربع أشخاص من التاريخ عالعشا، حتعزم مين؟ وحتعزمهم فين؟[/frame]


السؤال دي جميل جدا عشان كدة بعد اذن الجميع احب اشارك في الاجابة :
الشخصية الاولي : سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب((او خالد بن الوليد)) ... امنية حياتي ان اراي هذا الرجل المهاب الذي كان مجرد صوتة يجعل الرجل ترتعد كال ....
الشخصية الثانية طبعا خوفو .... اللي عقد العالم كلة و عملهم هوسة من 7000 و حتي هذة اللحظة نفسي اشوفة 
الشخصية الثالثة : وهي علي قيد الحياة و ربنا يشفي من مرضة يارب الدكتور مصطفي محمود اتكلم معاه ... اتكلم دي ايه .. اسمع لة بس و لو لنص ساعة
الشخصية الرابعة يوهان جوتة .... عشان اسئلة انت اسلمت فعلا قبل ماتموت ولا لا

و في كتير و كتير و كتير

----------


## أنفـــــال

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و ورحمة الله و بركاته .. 
موضوعك لذيذ أوي يا حنان .. 
و بالنسبة لي .. فالأربعة أشخاص .. هيكونوا : 
1) عبدالوهاب مطاوع رحمه الله .. كان نفسي اتكلم معاه بشكل مباشر و أسأله و اسمعه و  هو بيتكلم عن أصحابه و عن أصدقائه على الورق . . العزومة هتبقى عندي في البيت .
2) كليوباترا .. و وهاسألها سؤال واحد .. للدرجة دي يا كليو ؟ و العزومة هتبقى في مرسى مطروح .. أو أي مكان فيه بحر و طبيعة.
3) معين بسيسو الشاعر السوري الراحل .. عاوزة أسأله عن القصيدة اللي باحبها جدا.. مازال في الجدار صفحة بيضاء .. عاوزة اعرف ازاي قدر يجمع كل المشاعر دي في نص واحد.. و  هيبقى عندي في البيت ..
4) خليل مطران .. عاوزة أسأله عن صاحبة قصيدة المساء .. و هل فعلاً كانت تستاهل كل هذا الألم و  المرض الناتج عن ابتعادها عنه ؟ انا كدة هانكد عليه و و احتمال يموت مني تاني.. مش كدة ؟؟  :l:  
مكان العزومة .. هيكون في الاسكندرية على نفس الصخرة اللي اتكتبت عليها قصيدة المساء.

مستنية اسئلتك الجديدة يا حنان ..  :: 
جزيل الشكر..
 :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

عبده باشا... معلومات شاب لم يره... مافهمتش عايزه تكلمه في ايه وليه
واشمعنا اسكندرية عالبحر

سومة... اختياراتك تثير الاهتمام قولي لنا ليه اختارتيهم خصوصا قبيلة تغلب... كمان ماقلتيش حتقابليهم فين

وردة النيل... حكاية السم لشارون دي مبتكرة ماعتقدش حد فكر فيها قبلك  :: 

أميرة... اختياراتك جميلة وكتير مننا نفسه يقابل كل الشخصيات الاسلامية الرائعة من كتر ما قرينا عنها وانبهرنا بيها وان كنت بافكر لو بعدنا عن الاختيارات التلقائية اللي حتيجي في بال معظمنا اول ما نفكر في السؤال كمسلمين... ونسيب خيالنا يوجهنا لاتجاهات ماتخطرش عالبال كنا حنختار مين وليه...

أحمد ناصر... انت تقرب لمحمد علي باشا الكبير؟  :;):  
بس على كده المفروض تعزمهم في القلعة.
لو تقدر تنظم العزومة دي قولنا نيجي نساعد.

أحمد المليجي... شرفت الموضوع أهلا وسهلا بيك
انما ليه يهمك تعرف اذا كان جوته أسلم أم لا؟

أنفال... أنا سعيدة جدا انك شاركتي في الموضوع ده
أنا لو على كليوباترا حابقى بس عايزه أشوف شكلها ايه!

أعزائي
أشكركم جميعا عالمشاركات الجميلة. أحب أفكركوا ان الموضوع موضوعنا كلنا. يعني حاكون في منتهى السعادة لو أي حد قرر يدخل يسأل الآخرين عن اجاباتهم ويفتحوا حوار نستمتع كلنا بيه...
كمان لو حطيت سؤال جديد مافيش أي مانع المشتركين الجدد يجاوبوا عالقديم والجديد سوا...

حاروح أجيب السؤال التاني وآجي

----------


## LORDKAZA

موضوع رائع فعلا 
انا احب اعزم اولا صلاح الدين الايوبي علشان اعرف منه بالتفصيل ازاي عرف يلم شمل العرب
ثانيا احد الصحابه لكي يحكوا لي عن رسول الله 
ثالثا بيبرس علشان نفسي اعرف ليه قتل قطز مع انهم كانوا اصدقاء ومش مقتنع بالقصص الموجوده
رابعا قاسم امين علشان اوريله عمل في الرجاله ايه ربنا يسامحه

----------


## حنـــــان

لورد كازا... أنا تساءلت ليه اخترت ان حد مالصحابة يحكي لك عن رسول الله بدل ما تعزم رسول الله عليه الصلاه والسلام نفسه...
أنا مش شايفه ان قاسم أمين هوه السبب في اللي الرجالة فيه اليومين دول  :: 

شكرا على مرورك وابقى معانا... السؤال اللي بعده جاي...

----------


## حنـــــان

[frame="9 80"]صفة في شخص تعرفه تتمنى تكون عندك... مين الشخص... وايه هيه الصفة؟[/frame]
السؤال الأولاني

----------


## الصعيدي

> صفة في شخص تعرفه تتمنى تكون عندك... مين الشخص... وايه هيه الصفة؟


*وبعدين في السؤالات الصعبة دي .. بس السؤال المرة مشجع .. ومش مستحيل تحقيقه .. بس بشوية اجتهاد

الحقيقة الصفة نقدر نسميها المروءة .. وهي كانت صفة أصف بيها والدي عليه رحمة الله .. إنه كان بيساعد الناس بلاحدود .. في الوقت أو المكان أو الإمكانيات بكل ما يستطيع .. ولذلك أحبه تقريبا كل من عرفه .. كان بيعمل كده دون انتظار لثناء أو شكر أو مقابل .. وكان فاتح البيت لضيوفه في أي وقت من ليل أو نهار .. الحقيقة الصفة دي صفة رائعة .. وأنا حسيت بيها أكتر بعد وفاته عليه رحمة الله .. لإن الذكرى الطيبة هي عمر ثاني للإنسان .. ودعوات هؤلاء الناس أكيد ذخر كبير بالنسبة له
أتمنى أتصف بهذه الصفة .. ولكن أنا حاسس ان بيني وبين اللي كان بيعمله كتير جدا .. والله المستعان*

----------


## سومه

> سومة... اختياراتك تثير الاهتمام قولي لنا ليه اختارتيهم خصوصا قبيلة تغلب... كمان ماقلتيش حتقابليهم فين


بالنسبه لسيدنا يوسف عليه السلام فلانه رسول ولانه اجمل خلق الله 
والسيده اسماء بنت ابى بكر الصديق لانى  اسمى على اسمها :;):  
ولانها شخصيه عظيمه وخصوصا لما بسمع قصه صعودها لغار ثور وهى فى اخر حملها وقصه ابنها عبدالله ابن الزبير ومعاويه وماقالته لابنها عندما ابلغها بما توعده به الامويين
اما بلقيس فلانها شخصيه قويه نفسى اعرف ازاى قدرت تحكم شعب وفرسان كانوا اقوى فرسان الارض 
اما فبيله تغلب فسالم بن ربيعه او الزير سالم علشان اعرف الشخصيه الى حاربت مده اربعيين سنه للاخذ بثار كليب
وكليب لانه اعز العرب ونفسى يرجع بيا الزمن واعاصر حرب البسوس 
اقابل كل شخصيه فى المكان الى عاشت فيه 
اتمنى اكون وفقت المرة دى فى الاجابه
 :f2:

----------


## Amira

> [frame="9 80"]صفة في شخص تعرفه تتمنى تكون عندك... مين الشخص... وايه هيه الصفة؟[/frame]
> السؤال الأولاني


*أحنا داخلنا في الأسئلة المحرجة  
رئيسي المباشر في العمل - يتصف دائما (بالهدوء - و ضبط النفس ) ودائما يستطيع ان يكسب الأخرين بمخاطبتهم بهدوء و علي قدر عقولهم  وكمان هدوء الأعصاب في المواقف التي تستحق الأنفعال -بجد ماشاء الله عليه 
و أنا بقي بعيدعن السامعين   
فا أمنيتي ان تصبح بي هذه الصفة 
رائع يا حنان *

----------


## أحمد المليجي

> أحمد المليجي... شرفت الموضوع أهلا وسهلا بيك
> انما ليه يهمك تعرف اذا كان جوته أسلم أم لا؟


لان جوتة دي مش مجرد كاتب و شاعر الماني انما دي يقال عنة من اعظم ما انجبت اوروبا باكملها و ليست المانيا فقط فتخيلي لو كان دي مسلم 
و اسمعي كدة بيتين الشعر دول اللي كان كاتبهم في حق الاسلام 

_يا لحماقة البشر عندما يصر كل منا علي رأيه 

اذا كان الاسلام معناه ان نسلم امرنا لله

فعلي الاسلام نعيش و نموت كلنا_

و غير كدة كان متأثر جدا في كتابتة بالاسلوب القراني في كثير من المواضع

----------


## أحمد المليجي

> * الصفة نقدر نسميها المروءة .. وهي كانت صفة أصف بيها والدي عليه رحمة الله .. إنه كان بيساعد الناس بلاحدود .. في الوقت أو المكان أو الإمكانيات بكل ما يستطيع .. ولذلك أحبه تقريبا كل من عرفه .. كان بيعمل كده دون انتظار لثناء أو شكر أو مقابل .. وكان فاتح البيت لضيوفه في أي وقت من ليل أو نهار .. الحقيقة الصفة دي صفة رائعة .. وأنا حسيت بيها أكتر بعد وفاته عليه رحمة الله .. لإن الذكرى الطيبة هي عمر ثاني للإنسان .. ودعوات هؤلاء الناس أكيد ذخر كبير بالنسبة له
> أتمنى أتصف بهذه الصفة .. ولكن أنا حاسس ان بيني وبين اللي كان بيعمله كتير جدا .. والله المستعان*


_ياسبحان الله بجد فعلا سبحان الله
و الله يا استاذ محمد و كأنك بتكلم علي لساني بالظبط و نفس اللي حضرتك قولتة بالظبط لاينقص كلمة و يزيد كلمة_

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> صفة في شخص تعرفه تتمنى تكون عندك... مين الشخص... وايه هيه الصفة؟



الصفة هي الطيبة الشديدة والتسامح اللامحدود وإكتساب حب الناس الأبدي من اللقاء الأول وكانت أمي رحمها الله تتصف بهذا ولاأحسب أن على الأرض شخصاً إلتقى بها ولم يحبها من كل قلبه ...
أتذكر عندما كنت صغيراً  عندما كان يمرض أحدهم ولايتحسن مرضه بالعلاج ويظل من مرض لآخر كانت تقول كلمة بسيطة جدا لم أكن أفهم معناها والعلاقة بين ذاك وهذا 
كانت تقول رحمها الله بكل هدوء (طلع حاجه لله) ...
وبعد أن كبرت فهمت المغزى وتأكدت من صحته التامة .
اختي الفاضلة حنـــــــان
موضوعك من رائع لأروع
دمت بود وخير
 :f2:

----------


## daria

ياه يا نونا
كدة بدأت أحس اني خسرت بالامتحانات اني غبت عن المنتدى
ماكنتش حابقى زعلانة لو كنت حليت كويس  :4:  

برافو عليكِ

نشوف بقى الاسئلة 

الشخصيات ..
والله لو كان عليا مش عايزة اعزم حد لأن اللى عايزة اعزمهم حاجات كدة زي النجوم في السما
مش متأكدة من انهم يقبلوا عزومتي 

عموما ححاول افكر في السؤال دة
اشوف بقى السؤال التاني

الصفة هيا : الرضا 
الشخصية : انا فكرت في شخصية معينة بس مش عرفت اوصل

الصفة : العطاء
الشخصية : السيدة خديجة 


اجاباتي نص نص ..
يمكن ارجع اضيف عليها
بس الامتع قراءة اجابات المشاركين
حقيقي حلوة
تحية ود للجميع
إيمان

----------


## shadia-ebeltagy

> لو تقدر تعزم أي أربع أشخاص من التاريخ عالعشا، حتعزم مين؟ وحتعزمهم فين؟
> drawFrame()


*الرائعة ..حنان* 
* هــــــــــــــــــــــذه أول مرة أدخل القاعة ..فوقع عينى على موضوعك الجميل ..الغريب.. المبتكر*
*أو د المشاركة معكم* 

*رابعة العدويــة... الزاهدة ..الخاشعة..التى عبدت الله شوقا له..لاخوفا من النار*
*مكان العزومة...  مكان فى الفضا بين السماء والارض.*

*مريم العـــذراء ... المرأة الوحيد التى ذكر اسمها فى القرأن الكريم*
*مكان العزومة...  فى كنيسة بيت لحم فى فلسطين الحبيبة*

*فرديناند ديليسبس...الفرنسى الذى أقنع والى مصر بفكرة شق قناة السويس*
*مكان العزومــــة... على قاعدته فى بلدى بورسعيد*

*خوفــــــــــــــــــو...أحد الفراعنة اللذين أنبهرت بحضاراتهم الفرعونية منذ  نعومة أظافرى ..وكم تمنيت أن أعيش فى هذا العصر                   * 
*مكان العزومة ..على سفح الهرم.*

----------


## أنفـــــال

صفة في شخص تعرفه تتمنى تكون عندك... مين الشخص... وايه هيه الصفة؟ 

الصفة : التسامح الشديد
الشخص : والدي الحبيب بارك الله به . . والدي قادر على مسامحة أي فرد في هذا العالم .. !

الصفة : الإيثار
الشخص : والدتي الغالية بارك الله بها . . والدتي بإمكانها أن تؤثر الآخرين على نفسها .. 
حتى لو وكانوا مش ولادها .. أو مش من أهل بيتها .. ياريتني كنت كدة ..!  


شكراً يا حنان ...  :: 
انا عاجبني الموضوع دة لأنه خفيف و جميل جداً.. 
و هاستنى تاني أسئلة كمان .. 
 :f2:

----------


## محمود زايد

*
صفة في شخص تعرفه تتمنى تكون عندك... مين الشخص... وايه هيه الصفة

[line]

جميل قوى السؤال ده 

الصفه : الطيبه والشهامه 
الشخص  : والدى الحبيب اتمنى ان اكون مثله فى طيبه قلبه الشديده وشهامته ومساعدته للاخرين حتى لو اساء اى انسان له على طول متسامح ويعطى للجميع 

الصفه : قول الحق دائما فى اى مكان واى وقت  مهما يكن من يقف امامى 
الشخص : سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه مهما حكيت عنه لن استطيع ان اوفيه قدره حبيبى ومثلى الاعلى 

منتظرين اسئله تانيه ياحنان واحنا متابعين وراجعين تانى 
وشكراااااااااا*

----------


## a_leader

من المواقف التى اعجبت بها فى  هذا الوقت , موقف الملا عمر عندما ضحى بالسلطة و هو رئيس دولة و ما أدراك ما رؤساء الدول حتى و لو كانت أفقرهم و أقلهم موارد ,,
إلا ان الملا عمر ضحى بكل هذا فى سبيل عدم تسليم فرد مسلم لدولة كافرة و ارتضى العيش فى الجبال مطاردا بدلا من نعيم القصور .....
الزهد فى الدنيا فى سبيل الله , هى دى الصفة
و الشخصية المعاصرة : الملا عمر
و طبعا كنت اتمنى ان الصفة دى تكون فيا ,,,

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

موضوع ما شاء الله تحفة يا حنان تسلم ايدك

الحمد لله انى شفته قبل ما اسافر  

وردود الاعضاء كلها حلوة قوى

بصى ا ستى بالنسبة للاشخاص

اكيد نفسى اقابل قوى سيدنا مجمد اد ايه رحيم وحنين اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك 

كمان سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب انا بحب الصحابى ده جداااااااااااااااااا بحسه جدع قوى 

 كمان سيدنا على بن ابى طالب شخصية مضحية ومؤمنة بقضاء الله قوى

الصحابية نسبة بنت كعب نفسى اتعرف علها واشوف ازاى قدرت تستحمل ضرب الكفار عشان تدافع عن رسول الله

معلش انا نفسى كمان اشوف السادات واجيبه بورسعيد عشان يرجع نشاطها الاقتصادى تانى

هقابل كل صحابى فى بيته عشان اشوف ازاى بتعامل مع اهل بيته ازاى عايش حياته واتعلم منهم

بالنسبة لصفة اتمنى تكون فيا 

الهدوء والصبر من سيدنا محمد
 دى اكتر حاجة نفسى تكون فيا وومتعرفتش على حد هادى

بجد يا حنان موضوعك تحفة واسئلتك صعبة شوية بس فعلا تسلم ايدك

----------


## osha

السؤال الثاني 
صفات كثيرة - وأشخاص أكثر 
والطمع بداخلي يتمناها جميعها 
حتى أنني أحيانا أتمنى لو كنت أحمل صفات غريبة 
مثلا عند سماع ما يضايقني أتمنى لو حملت صفة الصمم مثل بيتهوفن في آخر حياته 
لو رأيت ما يؤلمني - تمنيت العمى كطه حسين وتمنيت أن أحمل مع هذه الصفة عمق الخيال ورحابته اللانهائية والتي تظهر في رواياته

وبالتالي فرغبتي تتغير بناء على حالتي النفسية احيانا وبناء على المواقف التي أمر بها.
مؤخرا قرأت كتاب رائع للكاتب الصحفي محمود عوض باسم أقلام ضد الرصاص 
تحدث فيه عن قاسم امين وعلي عبد الرازق وعبد الرحمن الكواكبي وطه حسين 
أحببت فيهم شجاعتهم في مواجهة التخلف والاستبداد 
حاربوا لنصرة الحق ضد الظلم والحرية ضد الاستبداد 
أهينوا وأهدرت كرامتهم وقتل الكواكبي بالسم وأصدرت كتب عديدة كلها لسبهم وسب أفكارهم ولكن بقيت كلمتهم الشجاعة ضد التخلف والجهل والاستبداد واتخاذ الدين وسيلة للوصول الى السلطة.

ضمن فقرات الكتاب فقرة توقفت عندها طويلا للتأمل في أحوال العلماء مع السلطة وكيف يواجه العالم بشجاعة ما يتصف به الحاكم المستبد من تأليه لشخصه.
أقرأي معي تلك الفقرة من هذا الكتاب المتميز عن العالم جمال الدين الأفغاني:

[frame="2 80"]الآستانة:
تركيا
القرن التاسع عشر
(( ...سبحان الله ))!
هكذا عبر جمال الدين الأفغاني عن دهشته من كلمات رئيس الديوان السلطاني داخل قصر السلطان بمدينة الآستانة، عاصمة الامبراطورية العثمانية.
إن رئيس الديوان يلفت نظر جمال الدين الأفغاني إلى أنه كان يلعب بحبات مسبحته وهو في حضور السلطان عبد الحميد، وفي هذا عدم إحترام كبير للسلطان.
ولكن الكلمات تندفع من فم جمال الدين الأفغاني وهويرد:
((... سبحان الله ! إن السلطان يلعب بمستقبل الملايين من الأمة على هواه وليس من يعترض منهم: أفلا يحق لجمال الدين أن يلعب بمسبحته كما يشاء))?![/frame]

الى هنا تنتهي الفقرة بقول الأفغاني 
هل شعرت بما شعرت به من صفة الشجاعة في مواجهة السلطة الجائرة للسلطان والتي أدت الى أن يلام شخص على تسبيحه لله عز وجل في حضرة عظمة السلطان!!!
كم كنت شجاعا يا أفغاني وكم نتمنى أن يكون مثلك الكثير والكثير من علماء الدين 

يمكن بكره الاقي صفةجديدة - النهارده الصفةكانت الشجاعة والشخص هوالأفغاني

----------


## مظلوووم

موضوع ممتاز يا حنان وحقيقى مبتكر ولذيذ جدا تسلم ايدك عليه  ::   :: 
والاجابات عليه اجمل   :good: 
ونبدا بالاجابه



> صفة في شخص تعرفه تتمنى تكون عندك... مين الشخص... وايه هيه الصفة؟


والله مش فى واحد بس لكن فى ناس كتير
لكن ممكن نقول اكتر شخصين الانسان ممكن يحتك بيهم فى حياته 
الاب والام
الشخص الاول  والدى ربنا يخليه ويديه الصحه وطول العمر
اول صفه  انه اب حنون جدا جدا وطيب اوى
ثاني صفه انه لا يخشى فى قول الحق لومه لائم
ثالث صفه بعد النظر وكيفيه اتخاذ قرار
رابع شىء الدم الخفيف والتنكيت والمقالب هههههههههههههه بجد ابويا دا راجل عسل  :: 
والشخص التانى امى
امى بجد فيها طاقه تسامح رهيبه وبجد ما بتزعلش من حد اكتر من نص ساعه وولما كان يحصل زعل او اتضايق من حد  فى العائله اواصحابى و الغلط ما يبقاش منى وكانوا يسعوا للصلح او يجولى البيت  كانت تقولى دايما (اوعى يوم من الايام تكسف حد علشان ربنا ما يكسفكش)
والشخصيه التالته سيدنا ايوب عليه السلام
نفسى اتعلم منه صفه الصبر والحمد والشكر فى الابتلاء والمسره
والشخصيه الرابعه فهى بالتاكيد الرحمه المهداه وخير خلق الله سيدنا محمد اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه
ودى الشخصيه الوحيده اللى اتمنى من الله انى اكتسب اى صفه من صفاتها وان لم يكن جميعها وادعوا الله بذلك 
موضوع جميل جدا يا حنان تسلم ايدك
وبانتظار السؤال الثالث  :: 
واسف على الاطاله
ويجعلوا عاااااااااااااااااااااااامر
انوووووووووووبيس

----------


## سـلـوى

*
ممكن ادخل؟؟؟؟
  

موضوع جميل اوىىىىىىى يا حنان
ما شاء الله
تسلم ايدك

بالنسبة لاول سؤال
فالاربع اشخاص هما:

سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم
و سيدة خديجة نفسى اوى... رضى الله عنها
و الشيخ الشعراوى رحمه الله
و دكتور ابراهيم الفقى


اما بالنسبة للسؤال التانى :
ففية صفات كتير اوى نفسى تكون فيا و من شخصيات مختلفة

بس يمكن اكتر صفات
التلقائية من ماما و الحنية
و الكرم و الزوق من بابا
و الحكمة و التقرب الى الله من السيدة خديجة رضى الله عنها 


خالص حبى و تقديرى*

----------


## شادو

الصفه : الطيبه والشهامه 
الشخص : اخى وحبيبى وصهرى رحمه الله ...........اتمنى ان اكون مثله فى طيبه قلبه الشديده وشهامته وحبه للناس ومساعدته للمحتاج منهم حتى لو اساؤا اليه  

الصفه :القوة فى الحق  
الشخص : سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه مهما حكيت عنه لن استطيع ان اوفيه قدره حبيبى ومثلى الاعلى

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> [frame="9 80"]صفة في شخص تعرفه تتمنى تكون عندك... مين الشخص... وايه هيه الصفة؟[/frame]
> السؤال الأولاني


*عارفه يا حنان .. السؤال دا لاقيته صعب أوى بالنسبه لى .. مش عارف ليه ... احترت جدا فى الاجابه عليه 

لكن ممكن نقول صفه أتمنى تكون عندى بشكل كبير جدا جدا .. وبسعى إنى أتحلى بيها بدرجه كبيره . هى صفة ((الحكمه)) ويمكن الصفه دى تعتبر صفه مكتسبه .. بتيجى بكثرة الخبرات والتجارب والتعلم والله أعلم
وأما عن الشخص .. مفيش حد معين فى دماغى بصراحه 

وفى انتظار سؤالك الجديد يا نووووونا*

----------


## سومه

> صفة في شخص تعرفه تتمنى تكون عندك... مين الشخص... وايه هيه الصفة؟




الصفه هى الهدوء وقله العصبيه
وهى صفه موجودة فى اختى
لانى للاسف لو اتعصبت حتى ولو على حاجه تافهه الحياة بتكون سوده ومش بعمل اى حاجه غير انى افضل مكتئبه ::@:  
وللاسف بتكون حاجات تافهه لا تستحق العصبيه وفى حاجات تستحق العصبيه اكون هاديه تماما واحلها بكل سهوله

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*صفة في شخص تعرفه تتمنى تكون عندك... مين الشخص... وايه هيه الصفة؟ 

قوة الايمان بجد نفسي اكون علي درايه كامله بالدين وربنا يهديني وابطل بئا كتابه شعر وسماع اغاني نفسي بجد وان شاء الله الواحد هايبئا فيه مع  وقفه مع نفسه ويفووق الدنيا بجد فانيه وبلحظه كل شئ بينتهي الا عمل الانسان .........في حاجات بتفوق الواحد من جواة وبتسيب جواة اثر انا بصراحه من ساعه لما قريت وسمعت (ليس الغريب) حاجات كتير من جوايا بتتغير وخصوصا
سَفَري بَعيدٌ وَزادي لَنْ يُبَلِّغَنـي وَقُوَّتي ضَعُفَتْ والمـوتُ يَطلُبُنـي

وَلي بَقايــا ذُنوبٍ لَسْتُ أَعْلَمُها الله يَعْلَمُهــا في السِّرِ والعَلَنِ

مـَا أَحْلَمَ اللهَ عَني حَيْثُ أَمْهَلَني وقَدْ تَمـادَيْتُ في ذَنْبي ويَسْتُرُنِي

تَمُرُّ سـاعـاتُ أَيّـَامي بِلا نَدَمٍ ولا بُكاءٍ وَلاخَـوْفٍ ولا حـَزَنِ

أَنَـا الَّذِي أُغْلِقُ الأَبْوابَ مُجْتَهِداً عَلى المعاصِي وَعَيْنُ اللهِ تَنْظُرُنـي

يَـا زَلَّةً كُتِبَتْ في غَفْلَةٍ ذَهَبَتْ يَـا حَسْرَةً بَقِيَتْ في القَلبِ تُحْرِقُني

دَعْني أَنُوحُ عَلى نَفْسي وَأَنْدِبُـهـا وَأَقْطَعُ الدَّهْرَ بِالتَّذْكِيـرِ وَالحَزَنِ


ربنا يهدي الجميع يارب ويجي الشئ اللي ينور صدورنا جميعا

اما الشق الثاني من السؤال وهو موجودة في مين
في كتير والله بنات من قريب ومن بعيد وخصوصا صديقه اختي ربنا يهديها ويوفئها يارب ويزيد من ايمانها

(شكرا ليكي علي الموضوع الرائع)

دمتي في حفظ الله

حنين*

----------


## حنـــــان

الصعيدي... السؤالات صعبة فعلا بس التفكير فيها والاجابة عليها ممتعة  :hey:  
أقول لك حاجة يا أستاذ محمد...اجابتك دي... معلش يعني... مرفووووضة! ومش حامضي بالمواقفة لسبب مهم جدا... ان الصفة اللي تمينيتها دي موجودة فيك أساسا! لو مش بتساعد أمال مين نقول عليه بيساعد؟ دانت ربنا يصبرك علينا ::   أنا شخصيا كل شوية بسؤال... ومجهوداتك في قاعة حب الله وفي الحياة واللي قلت لي على جزء منها كل ده ومش كلك مروءة ومش بتساعد من غير ما تتنظر مقابل؟
لا لا... أرجع لنا باجابة تانية!

سومة... أشكرك على عودتك للاجابة على أسئلتي... أنا لسه ما بصتش قدام يارب ألاقيكي جاوبتكي عالسؤال التاني.

أميرة... الهدووووء! أقول لك... اللي يعرفني يعرف اني شعنونة قوي  ::rolleyes::   فدي تعتبر واحدة من الصفات اللي ممكن تيجي على بالي في اجابة السؤال ده... بس مش هيه اجابتي  ::  أصلا عاجبني أبقى شعنونة  :hey:  

أحمد المليجي... قصدك يعني انه يبقى حلو لو نقدر نقول الشاعر العظيم ده مسلم؟
ولوكان مسلم؟
همم... اجابتي في بالي بس عايزه ترتيب عشان أطلعها بالشكل المظبوط...
لو كان ربنا هداه يبقى يا سعده... انما الاسلام حيستفيد ايه ولا حتفرق معاه ايه لو كان أسلم أو ما اسلمش.
مش كل العظماء مسلمين
ومش كل المسلمين عظماء
ومش كل العظماء المنتسيبن للاسلام... مسلمين بحق

والله أعلم...
أيه رأيك؟
أشكرك عالمناقشة الجميلة...

----------


## حنـــــان

أعتذر على تاخري في الردود... 

دراجون شادو... الله يرحم الوالدة... أشكرك عالمشاركة الجميلة دي...

درايا... خلي بقى المذاكرة تنفعك  ::  
اجابتك مش نص نص ولا حاجة بس لسه منتظرة أشوف مين الشخصيات اللي حتختاريها...
عجبني قوي اختيارك للرضا... لأنها صفة جميلة بتريح الانسان نفسيا جدا... ولأنها صفة من الصفات اللي محتاجة انميها عندي  :2:  

shadia -elbeltagy... أهلا بيكي في أول مشاركة في موضوع ليا... نورتي المكان  :: 
أكتر اختيار عجبني شخصيا رابعة العدوية... مين مايتمناش يوصل للمستوى ده من الايمان... نقول يا رب.
أتمنى رجوعك مرة تانية لاجابة تاني سؤال. كل حبي  ::h::  

أنفال... محمود...  مشاركاتكم جميلة... شكرا على مشاركتنا أفكاركم... استنوا السؤال الجاي...

جاست كيللير... ممكن تكلمنا أكتر عن الملا عمر؟

نسيبة... ايه ده دانتي كده اختارتي أكتر من أربعة بكتير...  ::   ارجعي وحددي أربعة بسسس  ::xx::  
الصفة... الهدوء... الصبر... التأني... المجموعة دي كلها عايزاها أنا برضو...
شكرا يا نسيبة... تعالي تاني عشان تشوفي باقي الأسئلة...

أوشا... الجزء الأول من اجابتك استوقفني... لأني عارفه الاحساس ده قوي. ساعات الواحد بيقول "يارتني ماشفت ولا سمعت ولا عرفت" كنت ارتحت...
والدي كان معايا وانا باقرا ردك عن الأفغاني وعجبه جدا...

مظلوووم... أهلا بيك في الموضوع... وان شاء الله تكون معانا في باقي الأسئلة.
جميلة اختياراتك للصفات اللي نفسك فيها (مع اني برضو قلت صفة واحدة! بس مش مشكلة)... انت شكلك دخلت السؤالين الأول عالتاني على فكرة... اخترت أربع شخصيات وصفات من كل شخصية... بس كويس كلها اجابات مفيدة... 
بعد النظر دي باشوفها في والدي لما بيراجع قدامنا قرارات أخدها من أول يوم اشتغل فيه لحد النهاردة... فعلا فيها بعد نظر... أنا كمان باتمني أكون كده
أما التسامح أنا شايفه انه من أهم الفضائل... قريت مؤخرا كذا مقاله بتتكلم عن التسامح وأهميته في راحة الانسان النفسية... كان المقال بعنوان the healing power of forgiveness كان جميل جدا... بيوصف ازاي ان الانسان المتسامح بيقدر يعيش حياة أصفى وأهدى وصحته بتبقى أحسن من الانسان اللي بيفضل يشيل ويحاسب عالكلمة وعمره مايغفر.
عجبتني قوي كلمة الوالدة... اوعى يوم من الايام تكسف حد علشان ربنا ما يكسفكش... عمرك كسفت حد يا محمد؟

----------


## zizoYAzizo

شكرا ياحنان على السوال التانى انا بقى نفسى تكون عندى ملكة الكتابة والتمكن من اللغة واتمنى انها تكون عندى مثلا زى الكاتب انيس منصور  :y:  

يلا السوال الى بعدو يادكتورة  :y:

----------


## حنـــــان

سلوى... معلش يا سلوى... مين الدكتور ابراهيم الفقي؟
شكرا على تواجدك معانا...

شادو... شكرا على مشاركتك وخليك معانا للأسئلة الجاية.

عصفور الشعر... لو حيرتك لنفس سبب حيرتي يبقى عشان في صفات حميدة كتيرة الواحد نفسه تبقى عنده أو نفسه ينميها... الحكمة منهم... في ناس تلاقيها عندهم وهمه لسه شباب... وفي ناس تلاقيها عندهم لما يكبروا... وفي عمرهم ما بيلاقوها... والحكاية زي مانت قلت بالخبرات مش بالسن...

سومة... الهدوء برضو؟ احنا كترنا قوي كده  :Love:  

زهرة الحنين... ردك جميل يا زهرة وكلنا غاية مبتغانا قوة الايمان... بس في رأيي... لو تسمحي لي أعلق... الايمان مجموعة من الصفات الحميدة اللي بتشكل شخصية الانسان وتوصله للقوة دي... ايه رأيك؟
في انتظار عودتك وخليكي معانا عشان السؤال التالت قرب اهوه...

زيزو... أنا كمان نفسي تكون عندك ملكة الكتابة والتمكن من اللغة يا أحمد  ::   ::  
سعيدة جدا بوجودك هنا... خليك معانا السؤال حاروح اجيبه وأجي...

----------


## الحب النضار

بصي يا ستي بخصوص الاربع شخصيات فهم

اولا
مصطفى كامل وسعد زغلول
وجمال عبدالناصر
والعشاء في القلعة
 الكلام حيكون عن مصر هل ده اللي كانوا بيسعوا له لما وصلنا له اليوم
اذا كانت الاجابة بلا.. فكيف يكون التقويم ان امكن؟؟؟؟؟
واذا كانت بنعم.. فازاي نكمل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الشخصية الرابعة احترت فيها بس اخيرا اخترت
طه حسين
والمكان احلى مكان فيكي  يا مصر يناسب اديبنا العظيم..
اما الموضوع فلان عندي ظروف شبيها الى حد ما بظروف اديبنا فنفسي يكلمني اكتر عن تحديه لظروفه الصعبه  وعن اصراره على النجاح وكل حياته..

----------


## الحب النضار

بصي  يا ستي ولا ستك الا انا
الصفه ببساطه لما يكون في الانسان نقطة صعف او عجز معين ويبقى هو سر قوزته او يتحول لمصدر قوة تكون سر نجاحه.. وللعلم العجز ده ممكن يكون جسدي او معنوي او حتى مادي... وبيكون صاحب المشكله عارفه بالظبط وواثق ان لها ايجابيتها زي ما لها سالبيتها وعشان كده بيقدر يستمر في نجاحه... واما كوجوده في مين فشوفتها في ناس كتير اولهم بيتهوفن وطه حسين والعقاد وطبعا قصادنا الان المسيقار الكبير عمار الشريعي وباتمنى فعلا اني اكون في ولو جزء بسيط من الصفة الجميلة دي...

 ::no1::   ::no1::   ::no1::  
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:  
 ::no2::   ::no2::  
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## حنـــــان

ننوس! أخيرا قررتي تشاركي في موضوع ليا؟ يادي النعيم اللي انت فيه يا قلبي. منورة والله...
اجاباتك جميلة يا ننوس... بس معقول يكون ردهم على سؤالك بنعم؟

ممكن نضم شخصيتك الرابعة للسؤال التاني... الصفة هنا قوة الادارة مش كده؟
بس يا ننوس... ياما ناس في كامل صحتهم ومع ذلك محلك سر... والسبب من ضمن أسباب أخرى بتختلف من شخص للتاني... بس واحد من الأسباب هيه ضعف الارادة... الحكاية مش حكاية نقص أو كمال... في النهاية مين فينا كامل؟ لو شملنا كل أنواع العجز زي ما قلتي... سواء كان جسدي أن نفسي أو مادي... يبقى كلنا فينا نقص كبير  :1:  اللي بنعمله... كلنا... اننا نتعرف على النقص فينا... وبارادتنا نحاول نصلحة... مش أكتر ولا أقل.
متشكرة قوي يا ننوس على تشريف الموضوع...
حاحط السؤال اهوه...

----------


## حنـــــان

[frame="9 80"]الطيارة اللي انت راكبها حتقع خلال دقايق وتتحطم... وقتك يسمح لك تكتب كلمتين في ورقة... وبس...
حتكتبها لمين... وحتقول/ي له/ لها ايه؟[/frame]

السؤال الأولاني والتاني

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> [frame="9 80"]الطيارة اللي انت راكبها حتقع خلال دقايق وتتحطم... وقتك يسمح لك تكتب كلمتين في ورقة... وبس...
> حتكتبها لمين... وحتقول/ي له/ لها ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال الأولاني والتاني



شكرا يادكتوره اجابه السوال ده فعلا 

هكتب كلمتين لامى رضاكى يا أمى  فعلا اقلها حقك عليا لو كنت زعلتك فى يوم من الايــــــام وبس

----------


## زهرة الحنين

> [frame="9 80"]الطيارة اللي انت راكبها حتقع خلال دقايق وتتحطم... وقتك يسمح لك تكتب كلمتين في ورقة... وبس...
> حتكتبها لمين... وحتقول/ي له/ لها ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال الأولاني والتاني



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اختي حنان احيكي تحيه غاليه علي موضوعك المميز 
*
اولا شئ طبعا كل اللي راح يجي علي بالي ساعتها اني اقرب اكتر واستغر اكتر من الله في كل لحظه بتمر واعتقد ساعتها مش هاقدر لا اامسك ورقه ولا قلم لاني ساعتها هاكون في حاله تقرب فكري وجسدي من الله فاعتقد انه صعب انه افكر هاكتب ايه وهاقول ايه 
بس برضوا عشان السؤال
حتكتبها لمين: لاسرتي  بالكامل

وحتقول ليهم ايه: اولا هاكتب ليهم حبي الحقيقي ليهم  واني بحمد ربنا انه انا اختارني الله ان اموت قبل اي فرد منهم وبشكر ربنا علي كيدا حقيقي لاني مش عارفه ممكن استقبل الصدمه دي ازاي 
وهاقول ليهم يكثروا من الدعاء ليا 
ولو عرفوا بئا انه عليا ديون يحاولو يسددوهالي بأي طرريقه  والحمد لله احتمال ما يلاقوش

شكرا ليكي مرة تانيه

في حفظ الله

 حنين*

----------


## أنفـــــال

الطيارة اللي انت راكبها حتقع خلال دقايق وتتحطم... وقتك يسمح لك تكتب كلمتين في ورقة... وبس...
حتكتبها لمين... وحتقول/ي له/ لها ايه؟ 
حكتبها لمين .. 
هاطلب انها تتوزع على كل اللي كنت اعرفهم .. حتى الناس اللي هنا.. 
و هاكتب فيها .. 
أحبك بصدق.
 :: 
بس كدة يا حنان .. الموضوع دة عاجبني جدا.. و تسلم ايديكي.
السؤال اللي بعده ...
 :f2:

----------


## سومه

> الطيارة اللي انت راكبها حتقع خلال دقايق وتتحطم... وقتك يسمح لك تكتب كلمتين في ورقة... وبس...
> حتكتبها لمين... وحتقول/ي له/ لها ايه؟


هكتبها لماما واقول لها سمحينى ياامى

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> [frame="9 80"]الطيارة اللي انت راكبها حتقع خلال دقايق وتتحطم... وقتك يسمح لك تكتب كلمتين في ورقة... وبس...
> حتكتبها لمين... وحتقول/ي له/ لها ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال الأولاني والتاني



*حكتب لكل اللى أعرفهم*  *(( أذكروا محاسن موتاكم))*  :2:  



*معلش ثلاث كلمات .. كنتى خليها بدل كلمتين جمله يا نونا عشان تبقى فيه حريه شويه فى البحبحه  

وفى انتظار أسئلتك بصراحه موضوع ممتاااااااااااااااااز*

----------


## مظلوووم

> عمرك كسفت حد يا محمد؟


حصل مرات قليله
بس مش بايدى بجد
مشكله لما يحكم الانسان مبدا
والمشكله الاكبر تطبيقه
لكن للاسف اتعودت على كدا




> الطيارة اللي انت راكبها حتقع خلال دقايق وتتحطم... وقتك يسمح لك تكتب كلمتين في ورقة... وبس...
> حتكتبها لمين... وحتقول/ي له/ لها ايه؟


بجد يا حنان سؤال صعب جدا
ياااااااااااااااااااااااه
مش عارف هاقول ايه بجد
بس هاكتب فى الورقه دى لامى وابى و لكل من اعرفهم
محتاج دعائكم ومسامحتكم سامحونى وادعولى
محمد
اللى بعدوووووووووووا
انووووووووووووووبيس

----------


## Abdou Basha

> الطيارة اللي انت راكبها حتقع خلال دقايق وتتحطم... وقتك يسمح لك تكتب كلمتين في ورقة... وبس...
> حتكتبها لمين... وحتقول/ي له/ لها ايه؟
> 
> drawFrame()
> 
> 
> السؤال الأولاني والتاني


الورقة حكتبها للطيار .. :Cool:  

حقوله ( الله يخرب بيتك وديتنا في داهية ) .. :Bye:

----------


## الصعيدي

> [frame="9 80"]الطيارة اللي انت راكبها حتقع خلال دقايق وتتحطم... وقتك يسمح لك تكتب كلمتين في ورقة... وبس...
> حتكتبها لمين... وحتقول/ي له/ لها ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال الأولاني والتاني


*مش ممكن هاكتب حاجة .. لو الوقت فعلا ضيق كده أكيد هاكون مشغول بمحاولة ترديد الشهادتين .. نسأل الله التثبيت .. بس لو حصل كده هاحملك المسئولية كااااااااااملة .. هههههههه*

----------


## Amira

> [frame="9 80"]الطيارة اللي انت راكبها حتقع خلال دقايق وتتحطم... وقتك يسمح لك تكتب كلمتين في ورقة... وبس...
> حتكتبها لمين... وحتقول/ي له/ لها ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال الأولاني والتاني


*الله عليكي و علي أسئلتك يا نونة  
أنا هاكتب (( بعد العثور علي الصندوق - شيلو الميتين الي تحت - حسبي الله  و نعم الوكيل )) 
و هاحاول ألزقها علي الصندوق الأسود لفريق البحث *

----------


## osha

> بصي  يا ستي ولا ستك الا انا
> الصفه ببساطه لما يكون في الانسان نقطة صعف او عجز معين ويبقى هو سر قوزته او يتحول لمصدر قوة تكون سر نجاحه.. وللعلم العجز ده ممكن يكون جسدي او معنوي او حتى مادي... وبيكون صاحب المشكله عارفه بالظبط وواثق ان لها ايجابيتها زي ما لها سالبيتها وعشان كده بيقدر يستمر في نجاحه... واما كوجوده في مين فشوفتها في ناس كتير اولهم بيتهوفن وطه حسين والعقاد وطبعا قصادنا الان المسيقار الكبير عمار الشريعي وباتمنى فعلا اني اكون في ولو جزء بسيط من الصفة الجميلة دي...


حبيبتي الغالية ننوس
رأيت الكثير من الأصحاء جسدا والعاجزين فكرا وسلوكا 
العجز الجسدي أرحم ألوان العجز فعلى الأقل لنا أمثلة كما ذكرت طه حسين أنار طريق الملايين بعلمه وأفقه الواسع 
ولكن العاجزين فكريا ليس لهم انجاز بل انجازهم الوحيد يكمن تماما في الاعلان عن تخلفهم للجميع 
طه حسين نبراسا أضاء لي طرقا كثيرة وأتمنى أن ألتقيه وأتحدث معه حديثا يطول ربما في رامتان وربما في تلك القرية البعيدة حيث ولدت آمنة وحيث تفاعلت أنا مع وصفه للقرية وكأنما رآها رؤى العين .

----------


## osha

> [frame="9 80"]الطيارة اللي انت راكبها حتقع خلال دقايق وتتحطم... وقتك يسمح لك تكتب كلمتين في ورقة... وبس...
> حتكتبها لمين... وحتقول/ي له/ لها ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال الأولاني والتاني


يعني حبكت معاك يا ست حنان السؤال دا دلوقت 
 ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:  
أنا باخاف من الطيارات خلقةومش محتاجة أي تدعيم 
عامة وقتها انا غالبا حانتقل الى الرفيق الأعلى قبل أن تسقط الطايرة وذلك بسبب الرعب طبعا 
وعامة عشان ماتزعليش
 ::mazika2::   ::mazika2::  
قبل ما أروح أركب الطيارة حاسيب ورقة عند المحامي عشان يغير الوصية والورقة مكتوب فيها 
" يرفع اسم حنان من الوصية خسارة فيها العزبة الشرقية وال300 فدان فواكه اللي كنت كاتباهم لها"
 ::shit::

----------


## الحب النضار

> حبيبتي الغالية ننوس
> رأيت الكثير من الأصحاء جسدا والعاجزين فكرا وسلوكا 
> العجز الجسدي أرحم ألوان العجز فعلى الأقل لنا أمثلة كما ذكرت طه حسين أنار طريق الملايين بعلمه وأفقه الواسع 
> ولكن العاجزين فكريا ليس لهم انجاز بل انجازهم الوحيد يكمن تماما في الاعلان عن تخلفهم للجميع 
> طه حسين نبراسا أضاء لي طرقا كثيرة وأتمنى أن ألتقيه وأتحدث معه حديثا يطول ربما في رامتان وربما في تلك القرية البعيدة حيث ولدت آمنة وحيث تفاعلت أنا مع وصفه للقرية وكأنما رآها رؤى العين .


عشان كده يا حبيبتي يا اوشا انا قلت ان العجز اللي انا اقصده انواع مختلفه المهم ان انا اعرفه كويس واثق تماما انه له ايجابياته زي ما له سلبياته وان شاء الله حاوصل لغايته والاهم الاستمرار في النجاح لكن استسلمت لعجزي يبقى انا ما عرفتش مشكلتي خالص فهمتيني يا عسوله

----------


## الحب النضار

> ننوس! أخيرا قررتي تشاركي في موضوع ليا؟ يادي النعيم اللي انت فيه يا قلبي. منورة والله...
> اجاباتك جميلة يا ننوس... بس معقول يكون ردهم على سؤالك بنعم؟
> 
> ممكن نضم شخصيتك الرابعة للسؤال التاني... الصفة هنا قوة الادارة مش كده؟
> بس يا ننوس... ياما ناس في كامل صحتهم ومع ذلك محلك سر... والسبب من ضمن أسباب أخرى بتختلف من شخص للتاني... بس واحد من الأسباب هيه ضعف الارادة... الحكاية مش حكاية نقص أو كمال... في النهاية مين فينا كامل؟ لو شملنا كل أنواع العجز زي ما قلتي... سواء كان جسدي أن نفسي أو مادي... يبقى كلنا فينا نقص كبير  اللي بنعمله... كلنا... اننا نتعرف على النقص فينا... وبارادتنا نحاول نصلحة... مش أكتر ولا أقل.
> متشكرة قوي يا ننوس على تشريف الموضوع...
> حاحط السؤال اهوه...



شوفتي نوري ازاي قوي
عموما بصي بخصوص جمال عبد الناصر وسعد زغلول ومصطفى كامل فمين عارف بس انا باقول يمكن لهم وجهة نظرهم في مثل هذه الامور...
واما بالنسبة لاستاذنا الكبير فانا ايضا نفسي استفيد منه ادابيا ايضا واما مشواره فحيكون للجميع مش قاصر على فئة معينه
فهمتيني

----------


## الحب النضار

> [frame="9 80"]الطيارة اللي انت راكبها حتقع خلال دقايق وتتحطم... وقتك يسمح لك تكتب كلمتين في ورقة... وبس...
> حتكتبها لمين... وحتقول/ي له/ لها ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال الأولاني والتاني



حيكون اللي بالي بالكم 
وحقول له
كفاية... حرااااام.....

----------


## sea_wolf

> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تعزم أي أربع أشخاص من التاريخ عالعشا، حتعزم مين؟ وحتعزمهم فين؟[/frame]



اولا اسجل اعجابى الشديد بالموضوع  فهو فكرة جديدة ومبدعة فعلا بارك الله فيكى 


ثانيا  الاشخاص هم .......
1 سيدنا موسى... علشان اسئلو نتصرف اذاى مع اليهود 
2-ليلى ..حبيبت قيس .......علشان اسئلها ...( لما انتى كنتى بتحبى قيس سبتيه ليه يا عبيطة ؟؟؟؟) 
3 - هتلر ............ علشان الومو انه محرقش باقى اليهود 
4 - بحكم ان ما فات فهو ماضى ..فانا عايز اقابل نفسى ..واسئلها اسئلة كتير .......واوريها اخرة تصرفتها هتوصاها لفين

----------


## sea_wolf

> [frame="9 80"]صفة في شخص تعرفه تتمنى تكون عندك... مين الشخص... وايه هيه الصفة؟[/frame]
> السؤال الأولاني



الصفة هى ....كرم الضيافة 
الشخص هو .... الوالد 
 اصلى بصراحة مبحبش افضل اعزم فى حد واقلو اتفضل لا والله لازم تاكل او تشرب ...هى عندى مرة واحدة وبس .......اتفضل ........... اتفضل معايا اوكى متفضلش خلاص ... 
وفى ناس بتفتكرنى بخيل ...... بس  انا والله مش كدة ....... بس مبحبش اشد كتير يعنى

----------


## sea_wolf

> [frame="9 80"]الطيارة اللي انت راكبها حتقع خلال دقايق وتتحطم... وقتك يسمح لك تكتب كلمتين في ورقة... وبس...
> حتكتبها لمين... وحتقول/ي له/ لها ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال الأولاني والتاني




الهم انت الغفور فغفر لى

----------


## حنـــــان

زيزو... سومة... أشكركم عالمشاركة... الأم أول مين حيخطر في بال كتير مننا... رضاكي يا أمي.

أنفال... أنا سعيدة ان الموضوع عجبك...
ماينفعش تتوزع!  :No:    هوه الهدف من السؤال التفكير في مين الشخص اللي حتهتمي جدا انك توصلي له أو لها حاجة... على أساس كده لازم تحددي شخص واحد. تعالي تاني وقولي  ::stpd::  

عصفور الشعر... حلوة قوي الحكاية دي  ::   انت شكلك كده عملت عملة!
لا بس نفس الكلام... حدد شخص وااااحد!

مظلوووم... المبادئ طبعا شئ أساسي وكل انسان بيتبع مبدأ ومنهج في معاملاته مع الناس ده شئ طبيعي. طالما احنا متأكدين ان المبدأ المتبع صح... كتير بيحصل بعد الخبرة والتعامل مع الناس ونصايح المقربين... اننا نكتشف ان المبدأ كان خاطئ... في الحالة دي لازم نتصلح والا نبقى بنصر على الخطأ... واحتمال كتير نخسر ناس بسبب الحكاية دي... ناس ممكن يحاولوا يتمسكوا بينا بس كرامتهم ماتسمحلهمش يستحملوا غلطنا فيهم اكتر من كده...  ساعتها يبقى غلطة مين؟

نفس الحكاية كاتب لمليون واحد  ::uff::  شخص واحد بس... ارجع جاوب تاني.

عبده باشا  :y:  ردود أفعالنا في موقف زي ده حتختلف كتير...
في ناس حتقول الشهادتين وتقرا قرآن
في ناس حتتشل حركتها وتفكيرها وتتسمر مكانها من الرعب
في ناس حتصوت و تشتم
في ناس حيغمى عليها
في ناس حتحاول تحل المشكلة وتفضل هادية

بس بالذمة عندك فرصة واحدة تقول لحد حاجة لآخر مرة في حياتك... تضيعها عالطيار يا عبد الرحمن؟  ::stpd::  

أميرة... فكرة برضو... ربنا مايحطنا في موقف زي ده.

أوشا...  :good:  والله ناسية انك مش بتحبي الطيران!
بس موتيني مالضحك... ماما قريت لها اجابتك قالت "والله تستاهلي أصله سؤال غلس قوي... الناس بتتصلب!"
رحلة سعيدة يا رشا  :1:  

الحب النضار... يا سلام لو تقابليهم فعلا ويساعدوا في حل بعض من مشاكلنا المعاصرة... بس المشكلة اننا بندور على عظماء زمان وسايبيين البلد في ايد ناس مفترية... لو درونا حنلاقي عظماء دلوقتي بس محتاجين زقة في الاتجاه الصحيح...

مين بقى اللي بالك بالنا؟ خليكي شجاعة وقولي  ::mazika2::  

زهرة الحنين... الصعيدي... أنا أعتقد حيكون صعب فعلا ان الواحد يقدر يكتب أي حاجة ولا يفكر في أي حاجة... ربنا يثبتنا... 
لو في أيدي أكتب حاجة... برضو حاكتبها لأمي... بس حاقول لها "احزني... بس مش كتير... حزنك بيؤلمني"

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> عصفور الشعر.. حلوة قوي الحكاية دي   انت شكلك كده عملت عملة!
> لا بس نفس الكلام... حدد شخص وااااحد!



والله ما عملت حاجه  :2:   ...



 طيب استنى كده أفكر شويه أبعت لمين ::cop::  



أصل مفيش حد معين والله فى بالى ابعت له ((أذكروا محاسن موتاكم )) أنا قصدى يعنى الناس اللى تعرفنى تجيب سيرتى بالخير بعد وفاتى حسب المأثور الاسلامى ..طب حقلك حبعت لبنت أختى (رحمه ) ذات الثلاث سنوات كلمتين فى الورقه  وأقولها ((حتوحشينى يا رحمه)) :f:  

ياللا بقى انا مشتاق للسؤال الجاى .. وعايزين أسئله مقاليه ... يعنى اجابتها يكون فيها رغى وكده بقى :good:

----------


## حنـــــان

سي وولف... الحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبك وسعيدة انك شاركت في ال3 أسئلة...
اختياراتك الأربعة لذيذة... خصوصا بتاعة عايز أقابل نفسي زمان دي فريدة من نوعها... ياترى لو شفت نفسك زمان حتنصحها بايه؟

حكاية كرم الضيافة "الزايد" قوي دي مش عندي برضو ومش باعتبر ده عيب... الناس ليها ظروفها ولما تعزم على حد مرة واتنين ويرفض أكيد عنده سبب... الاصرار والمبالغة ممكن يكون بيضايق أو يعطل أو يؤذي اللي قدامك يعني ماباقيتش كرم ضياقة بقيت عبئ عللي بتعزم عليه وده ضيفك والمفروض انك تريحه...

أما بالنسبة للاجابة التالتة... دي بينك وبين ربنا وان شاء الله ربنا يغفر لينا جميعا ويرحمنا...
أشكرك عالاجابات الجميلة وشوف معانا باقي الأسئلة.

عصفور الشعر... أشكرك على عودتك... باين عليك بتعز رحمة قوي... ربنا يخليكوا لبعض...
سؤال مقالي؟ ورغي؟ طــــيــــب... استنى أما أشوف... بس ادي السؤال ده فرصة كمان يوم ولا حاجة!

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> الطيارة اللي انت راكبها حتقع خلال دقايق وتتحطم... وقتك يسمح لك تكتب كلمتين في ورقة... وبس...
> حتكتبها لمين... وحتقول/ي له/ لها ايه؟



حدث قبل ذلك أن شعرت والموت محدق بي وقد ذكرت ذلك بموضوع تجربتي مع مرض السكري  وقبل حدوث الغيبوبة كان كل ماتذكرته وقتها النطق بالشهادين كثيراً لعل الله يغفر لي ...
وعندما حدث زلزال 12 أكتوبر 1992 وكنت بالدور السادس بإحدى البنايات .... ماحدث وقتها أنني أمسكت بالحائط وكأني أسنده وقرأت الآية الكريمة (يثبت الله الذين أمنوا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة ويضل الله الظالمين ويفعل الله مايشاء)
أما إن كان القصد من السؤال معرفة من سيأتي على بالي بأحلك اللحظات وأن الأمر مجازاً فستكون زوجتي وأقول لها الله معك وأستودعك الله الذي لاتضيع ودائعه.
تحياتي وتقديري 
 :f:

----------


## حنـــــان

أستاذ ابراهيم...
لما باتصور اللحظات الاخيرة في حياتي ممكن يكون شكلها ايه باسأل نفسي يا ترى حاعرف أو حالحق أو حافتكر أنطق الشهادتين ولا لأ... 
ذكرت انك مريت بالتجربة دي مرتين وفي المرتين قلت الشهادتين وقريت القرآن... الحمد لله ان الموقفين مروا على خير وحمد لله على سلامتك... 
لو كانت الحكاية دي حصلت معايا...  يمكن أفكر للحظات ان رد فعلي في الحالتين كان مشجع... عشان عرفت اني لما تيجي النهاية ان شاء الله حافتكر انطق الشهادتين... بس يا عالم... الحظات اللي قبل الموت بجد اللي ماهياش سابقة غيبوبة أو زلزال... يا عالم ساعتها حاعرف فعلا انطق الشهادتين ولا لأ؟
أسئلة بتيجي عالبال كل فترة وبتخليني أقلق وأخاف.

شكرا عالمشاركة المؤثرة يا أستاذ ابراهيم

----------


## boukybouky

معلش يا نونا أنا بقي متأخرة أوي لكن هجاوب كل اأسلة دفعة واحدة و بعد كده أتابع صح هههههههههه




> السؤال الأول : لو تقدر تعزم أي أربع أشخاص من التاريخ عالعشا، حتعزم مين؟ وحتعزمهم فين؟


هعزم عمر بن الخطاب ..فين بقي عايزة مكان كبير و واسع جداً علشان أكبر عدد ييجي و يسمع له و يتعلم منه يمكن نوصل لعدله و حكمته و نقدر نسد باب الفتن اللي اتفتح بوفاته

هعزم حذيفة بن اليمان .. محتاجين نعرف ما هي الأحاديث الصحيحة بعد التخبط الذي آل إليه حالنا في السنة و يعرفنا ما جهلنا من الحديث 

هعزم مصعب بن عمير ... للأسف كثير من الدعاة و من هم سفراء للإسلام لا يصلحون لهذه المهمة بل يجعلون الناس تنفر من الدين يأتي يتعشي معاهم و يعلمهم كيف يكون السفير للدين

هعزم بوران زوجة الخليفة المأمون ... انا معجبة جدا بشخصيتها و حكمتها و علمها 

موضوع الأماكن فين مش عارفة بقي بصراحة..... مش مهم المكان المهم الصحبة 




> السؤال الثاني : صفة في شخص تعرفه تتمنى تكون عندك... مين الشخص... وايه هيه الصفة؟


امممممممم ..سؤال صعب و محتاج تفكير .... هو لازم تكون صفة واحدة !!! يعني مش ينفع اكتر من صفة

أتمني أن أكون أكثر تسامحاً مع من أساء إليّ و لا يوجد من هو أفضل من نبينا محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم 

في مسامحته لأعدائه و صبره عليهم ... 




> السؤال الثالث: الطيارة اللي انت راكبها حتقع خلال دقايق وتتحطم... وقتك يسمح لك تكتب كلمتين في ورقة... وبس...حتكتبها لمين... وحتقول/ي له/ لها ايه؟


يا حنان أسلتك صعبة و بتتعب المخ في البحث 

مش هكتب لحد أي حاجة هعد أدعي ربنا علي قد ما أقدر مافيش حاجة هتنفعني في الوقت ده خالص و ما 

حدش هينفعني  فأضيع الوقت ليه في الكتابة لأشخاص 

شكراً يا حنا بجد موضوعك جميل أوي 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## hmoda

السلم عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
يا اخت حنان 
الموت علينا حقا 
واس فرار من نه 
بس انا عندى راى اخر 
التفائل شىء جميل والامل اجمل 
اما الموت فهو علينا حقا

----------


## وردة النيل

موضوع رائع سجلت اعجابى بيه قبل كده اول سؤال جاوبن عليه  التانى لسه  صفه فى شخص هى الحكمه والحنان وانه كان لاي يخاف فى  الحق لومه لائم والشخص هو ابى  رحمه الله احسبه كذلك ولا اذكيه على  الله والحمكه ايضا فى لقمان  الحكيم  اما بالنسبه للسؤال التالت سؤالك الثالث محير بس ممكن اقول لاكتبها لكل حد بيبحبى وعزيزو عليا  واولهم امى واقولهم سامحونى ان اساء ت يوما وتذكرونى بالخير والدعاء واقول لكم انى احبكم فى الله بس بجد بقى السؤال ده وجعلى قلبى بجد  ربنا يحسن خاتمنتا تسلم ايدك يا دكتورة حنان موضوع رائع فى انتظار مزيد  من الاسئله من اختك وردة النيل انى احبكم فى الله

----------


## حنـــــان

أخيرا قدرت أدخل المنتدى تاني! حمد الله على سلامتي 

بوكي بوكي... سعيدة انك قررتي ترجعي تجاوبي على كل الأسئلة... أكتر حاجة عجبتني اجابة السؤال الأول... الشخصيات اللي نفسك تشوفيهاعايزاها تفيد الكل... حكمة عمرو والأحاديث الصحيحة... وأنا بافكر في الاجابة كان تفكيري شخصيا أناني شويه...
شكرا يا بوكي واستني السؤال الجاي اهوه

أهلا بيك يا أخ حمودة...
أنا عارفه ان الموت علينا حق
بس انت كده ماجاوبتش على ولا سؤال  :: 

وردة النيل... أهلا بيكي من جديد... السؤال التالت نوعا ما مقصود بيه يوجع القلب (شفتي أنا شريرة ازاي)... بس أنا شخصيا خلاني أفكر في كل حبايبي ومين فيهم أقرب لقلبي...
السؤال ده خلى الأبهات يصعبوا عليا... كله قال ماما ماما... والله البهبهات دول غلابة قوي  ::sorry::

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

> السؤال الثالث: الطيارة اللي انت راكبها حتقع خلال دقايق وتتحطم... وقتك يسمح لك تكتب كلمتين في ورقة... وبس...حتكتبها لمين... وحتقول/ي له/ لها ايه؟


هكتب الكلمتين لوالدتي وأقولها ( لطالما كانت أمنيتي أن أجعلك فخورة بي )


العندليب

----------


## hmoda

يا اخت حنان 
انا رجل عملى 
زياده عن الزوم 
وليس عطيفي
اما عن اسئال ما هو وجع 
القلب 
وجع القلب هو من سبابين 
السبب الاول 
هو الحب من طرف ولحد 
اما اسبب الثانى هو 
جرح اعز الحبايب

----------


## حنـــــان

[frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تقضي ساعة بحالها تصرف بلا حساب في محل أو مركز تجاري 
(أي مكان للتسوق) من اختيارك، حتروح فين؟[/frame]

السؤال الأولاني والتاني والتالت

----------


## وردة النيل

الله عايزة ارد عليكى الاول يا حنان بالنسبه لوالدى متوفى رحمه لله  وغفر له وكمان انا قولتك انى الصفات الى كان نفسى تكون فيا صفات من شخصيه بابا ههههههههههههههه يعنى البهابهات مش غلابه ولا حاجة دول على عينا ورسنا  والسوال التلات بقى بما انك من الاسكندريه هقولك اروح فين كارفور ولا لا هروح جرين بلازا 
واشترى بقى شويه عبايات ولعب اصلى بحب اللعب قوى ههههههههههههههههههههههه  وهشترى ايه تانى ايوة شيبسى  كتيررررررررررررر كتيررررررررررررررررر بحبه اوى بردوا وههيص بقى بس قولى بس انت على الحساب الجارى الى هتدينا منه هههههههههههههههه عشان اعمل حسابى تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الرائع ده بجد من اختك وردة النيل انى احبك فى الله

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تقضي ساعة بحالها تصرف بلا حساب في محل أو مركز تجاري (أي مكان للتسوق) من اختيارك، حتروح فين؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال الأولاني والتاني والتالت


والله سوال جميل جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا 

يعنى هوا لازم مكان واحد يعنى يا دكتوره على العموم 

انا ممكن تلاقينى نازل على شركه BMW واصرف من هناك عربيات بقى زى مانا عايز او ممكن اقسم الساعه على الشركات كلها المهم يكون فيه عربيات وخلاص  :good:   :good:   ::no1::   :good:   ::no1::   :good:   ::no1::   :good:

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تقضي ساعة بحالها تصرف بلا حساب في محل أو مركز تجاري 
> (أي مكان للتسوق) من اختيارك، حتروح فين؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال الأولاني والتاني والتالت



لو فى الوقت الحالى .. يبقى طبعا معرض القاهرة الدولى للكتاب بمدينة نصر :hey:   :hey:   :hey:  

أو اى دار من دور الكتب لو مفيش معرض للكتاب ::o:

----------


## osha

> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تقضي ساعة بحالها تصرف بلا حساب في محل أو مركز تجاري 
> (أي مكان للتسوق) من اختيارك، حتروح فين؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال الأولاني والتاني والتالت


ياسلام يا بنت يا حنان 
كأنك بتقري افكاري 
اصلي اليومين دول مكتئبة وأفضل حل للاكتئاب على الاطلاق هوالتسوق بلا هدف 
 :gp:  
يعني صرف فلوس في كلام فارغ
 :notme:  
ومافيش مكان لتحقيق الامر دا سوى ايكيا في مدينة الرياض بالسعودية
 :Cool:  

فيه كل ما يخطر ولا يخطر على بال من اكسسوار المنزل وبه من مضيعات النقود ما لا يمكن أن يتخيل أحد 
 :Evil 2:  
ان شاء الله زوجي مايقراش الكلام دا 
 ::mm::

----------


## a_leader

> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تقضي ساعة بحالها تصرف بلا حساب في محل أو مركز تجاري 
> (أي مكان للتسوق) من اختيارك، حتروح فين؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال الأولاني والتاني والتالت


أنا من زماااااااااااااان مستنى الأسئلة السهلة دى 
أيوة كده مش لازم كل الأسئلة تبقى للمتميزيين لازم يكون فى أسئلة للمتوسطين عشان يعرفوا يجاوبوا
.... المهم بالنسبة لى الإجابة ح تكون
ح أروح قسم الأطفال و أشترى لعب لأولادى ..

----------


## سومه

> لو تقدر تقضي ساعة بحالها تصرف بلا حساب في محل أو مركز تجاري 
> (أي مكان للتسوق) من اختيارك، حتروح فين؟


ساعه بس طب خليهم24 ساعه :;):  
بصى دلوقتى هروح معرض الكتاب لكن لو المعرض مش فاتح على طول اروح اجيب هدوم وشويه دهب قبل مايغلى ::  
وكام جهاز كمبيوتر احتياطى علشان اكتشف واخرب برحتى فى بتاعى

----------


## حنـــــان

وردة النيل... أنا جايه معاكي جرين بلازاااا!

زيزو... السؤال ده على مزاجك عالآخر! ابقى افتكرنا بعربية طيب... بس مرسيدس لو سمحت أو البيويك اللي حطيت صورتها من يومين في قاعة السيارات... البي ام ... مش قوي! ومش عايزه عربية من بتوع الفورملا وان اللي بتحبهم دول شكلهم وحششش!!

عصفور الشعر... فكرتني بمعرض الكتاب... ياما نفسي أروحه
السنة اللي فاتت رحنا أنا ووالدتي وبنت عمي وأختي... أختي بقى فضلت تلففنا هنا وهناك... واحنا بنحب المعرض طبعا بس مش بالشكل ده! على آخر اليوم كنا بنطلع في الروح... وهيه كمان! بس برضو تقول... طب نروح هنا كمان... وهنا كمان! قلت لها مش رايحه معاكي السنة دي تاني انسي!

أوشا... يا سلام على الشوبنج ... أحسن علاج للاكتئاب انتي حتقولي لي... ايكيا ده كان بيسعدني لما كنت في الكويت وأروح أتفرج بس مش لازم أشتري... أذكر مرة عجبني قوي طقم فناجين قهوة بس كان غالي قوي قمت شارية فنجان واحد بس ليا!

جاست كيللير... مش أسئلة للمتميزيين ولا حاجة بس بتخليك تفكر في نفسك واختياراتك أكتر
عجبني قوي ردك هنا... ربنا يخلي لك الولاد ويخليك ليهم

سومة... آه... دهب وياقوت وألماس! أهي دي حاجة تنفع كمان في المستقبل عشان لما الساعة تعدي والفلوس تخلص... تقدري تبيعهم وتشتري بتمنهم اللي نفسك فيه  ::evil::

----------


## حنـــــان

معلش ماردتش على مشاركتين

العندليب الأسمر... جميلة الكلمة دي... ان شاء الله الوالدة على طول فخورة بيك.

الأخ حمودة... أهلا بيك في الموضوع وتابع معانا الأسئلة.

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

> لو تقدر تقضي ساعة بحالها تصرف بلا حساب في محل أو مركز تجاري 
> (أي مكان للتسوق) من اختيارك، حتروح فين؟


يبقي أي مكان يكون بتاع أكل بس  ::  ::  


العندليب

----------


## Amira

> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تقضي ساعة بحالها تصرف بلا حساب في محل أو مركز تجاري 
> (أي مكان للتسوق) من اختيارك، حتروح فين؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال الأولاني والتاني والتالت


*الموضوع دا شاددني جداااا يانونة - تسلم ايدك  
بصي يا ستي أنا هاستغل الساعة كلها في الشراء من خان الخليلي و الحسين
انا بحب قوي قوي أروح هناك و كمان بشتري حاجات كتيرة من هناك و انا مستمتعة جدااااااا 
بس يا حبيبتي أيدك علي المصروف علشان اشتري *

----------


## حنـــــان

العندليب...شكلك كنت جعان وانت بتجاوب السؤال ده  :: 

أميرة... أنا سعيدة ان الموضوع عاجبك وانك معانا في كل سؤال...
خان الخليلي رحته مرة واحدة بس وماستمتعتش باليوم قوي لأن مزاجي ماكانش رايق... بس نفسي أروح أتمشى هناك وأستكشف على رواقة لأني أذكر كان فيها حاجات جميلة واغراء الشرا صعب مقاومته...

----------


## حنـــــان

[frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تقول جملة واحدة لرئيس البلد اللي انت فيها دلوقتي، حتقول له ايه؟[/frame]

السؤال الأولاني والتاني والتالت والرابع

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> لو تقدر تقول جملة واحدة لرئيس البلد اللي انت فيها دلوقتي، حتقول له ايه؟


ماحدش واخد منها حاجه إلا العمل الصالح والكلمة الطيبة ، وإنما الأعمال بالخواتيم ..... فكر في تلك الكلمات جيداً ....

----------


## boukybouky

> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تقول جملة واحدة لرئيس البلد اللي انت فيها دلوقتي، حتقول له ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال الأولاني والتاني والتالت والرابع


اممممممممم جملة واحدة !!!! أيوة لقيتها....

أقول له ضع عمر بن الخطاب أمام عينيك ليكون مثل تقتدي به حتي يُقال لك مثلما قيل له:

"حكمت ... فعدلت ... فأمِنت ...فنمت يا عمر"

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## مظلوووم

> لو تقدر تقضي ساعة بحالها تصرف بلا حساب في محل أو مركز تجاري 
> (أي مكان للتسوق) من اختيارك، حتروح فين؟


على طول على رضوان العجيل او النخيلى مول واظبط الكومبيوتر بتاعى وابقى واد ديجيتال  ::  هههههههههههه
وبعدها على توكيل فورد واديها عربيه محترمه  :good: 




> لو تقدر تقول جملة واحدة لرئيس البلد اللي انت فيها دلوقتي، حتقول له ايه؟


ربنا يسدد خطاك يا افندم و يوفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه

وبانتظار بااقى الاسئله يا دوك  :: 
اللى بعدوووووووووووووا
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

معلش انا جيت متاخر رغم انى عرفت بالموضوع ده من اختى وردة النيل بس ارجوا انك تعذريني يا د/ حنان 

بالنسبة للسؤال الاول 




> لو تقدر تعزم أي أربع أشخاص من التاريخ عالعشا، حتعزم مين؟ وحتعزمهم فين؟


1ـ نفسى اقابل الرسول عليه السلام سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم علشان نعتزرله على ما يحدث الان 

بس زى ما قال الصعيدى هنقابله بانهو وش 

2ـ سيدنا خالد بن الوليد هذا القائد الذى لم يهزم فى معركه قط 

3ـ السيده خديجه هذه الزوجه الحبيبه واقولها لها ماذا تنصحى زوجات اليوم 

4ـ والدى الله يرحمه اقبل قدمه ورأسه واقول له ادعوا الله لى ان اسير على ما كنت تسير عليه وان يعينني على حفظ كتابه وفهمه كما حفظته وفهمته 
-------------------------------------------------------------
أما بالنسبه للسؤال الثانى 



> صفة في شخص تعرفه تتمنى تكون عندك... مين الشخص... وايه هيه الصفة؟


هى وردة اتكلمت عن ولدى علشان كده هتكلم انا عن شحص اخر فيه صفه اخرى 

وهو استاذى واحد من المتواجدين معى فى الغربه (ا/ احمد شعبان ) والصفه هى العفو

 فهذا الرجل رغم ما سمعه من كلام وما تلاقه من افعال ما يستحملها اى شخص ومن اشخاص اصغر من اولاده برغم انه مديرهم 

عفا عنهم بشكل ابكانى حين رايته 

----------------------------------------------------------------
السؤال الثالث




> الطيارة اللي انت راكبها حتقع خلال دقايق وتتحطم... وقتك يسمح لك تكتب كلمتين في ورقة... وبس...
> حتكتبها لمين... وحتقول/ي له/ لها ايه؟


سؤال صعب وجامد قوى 

بس انا حصل معايا موقف من اسبوعين كنت تعبان  جدا ودرجه الحراره عاليه فكنت انام وما احسش بنفسى 

ولما فتحت عنيه لقيت الشقه كلها جنبي وبيقولى يا راجل خضيتنا قولتلهم فى ايه قالولى كنت بتتشاهد بصوت عالى 

تصدقى تمنين لو كانت ذهبت روحي وانا انطق الشهاده 

اللهم احسن خاتمنا يا رب العالمين 
------------------------------------------------------------
السؤال الرابع 



> لو تقدر تقضي ساعة بحالها تصرف بلا حساب في محل أو مركز تجاري 
> (أي مكان للتسوق) من اختيارك، حتروح فين؟


يا سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام هدخل مكان فى اكل كتير واخد كل اللى عندهم وكل المطاعم الكبيره هعمل معاها كده 

وادخل شركه كبيره للاقمشه واخد كل اللي فيها 

واروح بيهم على الصومال لعلى اقدر ان اقدملهم المساعده  فى الازمه اللى هما فيها حاليا 
--------------------------------------------------------
شكرا يا د/ حنان على الموضوع الجميل ده 
تقبلى تحيتي

----------


## زهرة الحنين

> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تقول جملة واحدة لرئيس البلد اللي انت فيها دلوقتي، حتقول له ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال الأولاني والتاني والتالت والرابع


*
اقوله كل راعا مسؤول عن رعيته 
وانت بئااااااااااااااااااااااااااا.....................  .....والله مش مسمحاااااااك لا دنيا ولا اخرة 


طبعا انتو مش عارفين انا من اي دوووووله  

*

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

معلش نست ارد على السؤال الاخير 




> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تقول جملة واحدة لرئيس البلد اللي انت فيها دلوقتي، حتقول له ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال الأولاني والتاني والتالت والرابع


هقول اهتدى بخطا عمر بن العزيز واقتدي به 
واحذر ان تكون مثل الطغاه الذين خسف الله بهم الارض 
فتقى الله فى شعبك وامتك

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تقول جملة واحدة لرئيس البلد اللي انت فيها دلوقتي، حتقول له ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال الأولاني والتاني والتالت والرابع


معلش بقى يا حنان انا هنا معنديش رئيس .. انا عندى ملكه .. عشان كده حقول الجمله لرئيس وطنى

حقوله بصفه وديه

[frame="1 80"] لو حعذرك على أخطائك الكثيره .. والمأسى والفواجع.. اللى حصلت فى عصرك على مدار ربع قرن... حعذرك لسبب واحد فقط  .. وهو.. ((اللى ايده فى الميه .. مش زى اللى ايده فى النار ))[/frame]

----------


## الصعيدي

> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تقول جملة واحدة لرئيس البلد اللي انت فيها دلوقتي، حتقول له ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال الأولاني والتاني والتالت والرابع


*مازال الموضوع رائع .. أهنئك يا حنان .. بس جريتي رجلنا كده لمواضيع  .. ههههههه .. ربنا يستر
هاقول له ( كفاية ربنا يحاسبك على خمسة وعشرين سنة حكم .. خفف على نفسك بقى ) .. فعلا والله أنا مشفق عليه .. كتير اوي كده .. منك لله يا حنان .. ههههههه *

----------


## osha

> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تقول جملة واحدة لرئيس البلد اللي انت فيها دلوقتي، حتقول له ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال الأولاني والتاني والتالت والرابع


ايه يا بنتي الاسئلة الخطرة دي
 :Cool:  
عامة افتكر ان كل الكلام اللي ممكن يتقال للباشا اللي انا مشرفه في بلده - نقدر نلخصه في جملة واحدة
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## Abdou Basha

> لو تقدر تقول جملة واحدة لرئيس البلد اللي انت فيها دلوقتي، حتقول له ايه؟




حقوله.. أترك الحكم قبل أن يتركك .

----------


## Amira

> لو تقدر تقول جملة واحدة لرئيس البلد اللي انت فيها دلوقتي، حتقول له ايه؟


*ربنا يكرمك زي ما كرم السادات*

----------


## daria

لو تقدر تقضي ساعة بحالها تصرف بلا حساب في محل أو مركز تجاري 
(أي مكان للتسوق) من اختيارك، حتروح فين؟ 
اممممممم
على اقرب مكتبة واخد كل الكتب والقصص والروايات اللى نفسي فيها
مش كدة وبس حادور على النسخ الاصلية النضيفة دي واحتمال اللى عليها توقيع الكاتب كمان  :y:  

السؤال الرابع
لو تقدر تقول جملة واحدة لرئيس البلد اللي انت فيها دلوقتي، حتقول له ايه؟

حاقوله نفس جملة الصعيدي لانها عجبتني جدا جدا

او اقوله " انا مش حاعتب عليك عشان خلص وقت العتاب لكن ححاول انصحك عشان مفتش وقت النصيحة "
ولو فضلت سليمة حانصحه ::sh::  

برافو يا حنان
الموضوع جامد جدا
إيمان

----------


## وردة النيل

:y:  ههههههههههههه موضوع والله رائع بس شكله هيودينا فى ؟ ههههههههههههه  :;):   ::cop::  انت فاهمه والله خلتنى اعرف حاجات عن اخويا مش كنت عرفها ربنا يكرمك يارب
 والسؤال الرابع ده بقى مشكله لوحده هقول ايه هقو ل ايه  هقوله كلمه واحده الظلم ظلمات يوم القيامه وهضيف ايضا رد الاستاذ الفاضل الصعيدى وايضا رد بوكى بجد سوال حلو جدا جدا ربنا يكرمك ويستر بقى  ::sh::   ::cop::    من اختك وردة  النيل انى احبك فى الله  :f2:   :f2:

----------


## bedo_ic

اقول لزعيم البلد اللى انا فيها   . ليبيا ...  شكرا ليك وفرت لنا فرصة مش موجودة فى بلدى
اندفنت بتعليمى فى بلدى وما اخدتش حقى
تحياتى ... لحنان

----------


## حنـــــان

دراجون شادو... أهلا بيك من جديد
والدي قال تقريبا نفس الحاجة
قال حاقول له... "اتقي الله"

بوكي بوكي... نفس الرد اللي خطر في بالي بالظبط  :: 

مظلووم... تظبط الكمبيوتر ليه ماتجيب واحد جديد خالص... وبعدين اشمعنا الفورد مش جاجوار ولا بورش مثلا؟

زهرة الحنين... أنا فاكراكي مصرية... امال انتي منين؟ وانتي دلوقتي في مصر؟ والجملة بتقوليها لمين؟

عصفور الشعر... عذره؟ هوه محتاج عذر... احنا السبب.

الصعيدي... أهلا بيك من جديد... ليك سؤال سؤالين ماشفناكش  ::  أنا سعيدة ان الموضوع عاجبك...
همه ال 25 سنة دول حينفع فيهم اشفاق ولا تخفيف حتى!

أوشا...  :gp: 

عبده باشا...  :y:  
أميرة... ربنا يغفر له ويهديه...

داريا... يا ترى كان عندك فرصة تروحي معرض الكتاب السنة دي؟
أنا كنت قريبه منه جداااا النهاردة... بس مقدرتش خالص أروحه  ::sorry::  

تفتكري مافاتش وقت النصيحة؟

وردة النيل... أنا سعيدة ان الموضوع عاجبك وخليكي معانا على طول حتعرفي حاجات كتييير عن أخوكي وعن الكل  :hey:  

بيدو... انت كاتب الاقامة الاسكندرية وبانسى انك ذكرت قبل كده انك مسافر... ربنا يعينك عالسفر وترجع قريب ان شاء الله...

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*مصريه يا فندم مصريه

وبقولها للي بالي بااااااااااااااااااااالك*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> لو تقدر تقول جملة واحدة لرئيس البلد اللي انت فيها دلوقتي، حتقول له ايه؟


نقى الناس الى جمبك على الفرازه ويكونو عارفين ربنا ونظره للبلد من جديد لان مش كلها اغنيه  :y:

----------


## سومه

> لو تقدر تقول جملة واحدة لرئيس البلد اللي انت فيها دلوقتي، حتقول له ايه؟


معلش ياحنان اتاخرت فى اجابه سؤالك :l:  بس النت لسه مظبوط من ساعه ونفسى انام بس المنتدى وحشنى جدااااا
انا هقوله اتق الله يجعل لك مخرجا وانا عن نفسى مش هسامح فى حقى وربنا معاه فى سؤاله عن 70 مليون صدقينى صعبان عليا
كلكم راع وكل مسؤل عن رعيته

----------


## حنـــــان

علاء الدين فوزي... أهلا بيك في الموضوع
أنا سعيده انه عجبك وانك قررت تشارك في كل الأسئلة
على فكرة أنا أول مرة أعرف انك ووردة النيل أخوات  :4:  

---
بصراحة أكتر اختيارين أثروا فيا في السؤال الأول كانوا السيدة خديجة... لأني أحب فعلا أعرف نصيحتها لزوجات وبنات بلدنا... واختيارك لوالدك... الله يرحمه ويدخله جناته... ويجعلهم دايما وأبدا راضيين علينا...

---
العفو ده... بيدل على قوة وثقة وايمان عميق... باشوفه في والدتي وبابقى باستغرب ازاي بتقدر تعمل كده...

---
حكاية التعب في السواقة دي حصلت معايا كام مرة عشان باسافر بين مصر واسكندرية وطنطا ودمنهور كتير مع الوالد... بس لما واحد منا بيتعب قوي التاني بيسوق...
ألف سلامة عليك... الحمد لله جات سليمة.

---
اعانة للصومال... رد في منتهى الجمال... بصراحة ماخطرش في بالي... 
ربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله ويقدرنا جميعا على فعل الخير.

---
ماقلتلناش... بتوجه الجملة دي لريس انهي بلد اللي احنا فيها ولا اللي انت فيها...
مع انها في الغالب حتليق عالاتنين...
انت عايش فين يا ترى؟
---
كل الشكر لمشاركاتك الرائعة... وابقى معنا لباقي الاسئلة.

----------


## حنـــــان

زهرة الحنين... أصلك بتقولي انتوا مش عارفين انا من أي دولة افتكرتك مش مصرية
ما علينا!

زيزو... كلام معقول لو كنا في البداية بس دلوقتي تفتكر عاد ينفع؟

سومة... حمد الله على سلامة النت...
آه والله لما قلتيها بالشكل ده... حيتحاسب علينا واحد واحد.
بس احنا كمان يا سومة حنتحاسب عليه.

شكرا للجميع عالاجابات الطيبة.

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

> لو تقدر تقول جملة واحدة لرئيس البلد اللي انت فيها دلوقتي، حتقول له ايه؟


بصراحه كنت هقوله نفس كلمة زيزو




> نقى الناس الى جمبك على الفرازه ويكونو عارفين ربنا ونظره للبلد من جديد لان مش كلها اغنيه


العندليب

----------


## sea_wolf

> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تقول جملة واحدة لرئيس البلد اللي انت فيها دلوقتي، حتقول له ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال الأولاني والتاني والتالت والرابع



لـــــــــيــــــــــــــك يـــــــــــــوم يــــــــا ظـــــــــــــــــــالـــــــــــــــــــــم

----------


## حنـــــان

العندليب
سي وولف
شكرا عالمشاركة  :y:  
ثواني اجيب السؤال الجديد

----------


## حنـــــان

[frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تتأكد من ان أولادك (أو أولادك في المستقبل) ما يمروش بتجربة انت مريت بيها... حتختار انهي تجربة؟[/frame]

الأسئلة اللي فاتت

----------


## Amira

> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تتأكد من ان أولادك (أو أولادك في المستقبل) ما يمروش بتجربة انت مريت بيها... حتختار انهي تجربة؟[/frame]
> 
> الأسئلة اللي فاتت


*سؤالك دا صعب قوي يا حنان 

بس أنا هاجاوب عليه بصراحة شديدة علشان خاطر أولادي   

(( أتمني أنهم ما يمروش بتجربة الأنترنت. )) *

----------


## Abdou Basha

> لو تقدر تتأكد من ان أولادك (أو أولادك في المستقبل) ما يمروش بتجربة انت مريت بيها... حتختار انهي تجربة؟


التحويل من كلية لكلية .
نفسي يكونوا مستقرين في دراستهم.

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تتأكد من ان أولادك (أو أولادك في المستقبل) ما يمروش بتجربة انت مريت بيها... حتختار انهي تجربة؟[/frame]
> 
> الأسئلة اللي فاتت


تجربة الغربه والترحال  ::(:

----------


## مظلوووم

> لو تقدر تتأكد من ان أولادك (أو أولادك في المستقبل) ما يمروش بتجربة انت مريت بيها... حتختار انهي تجربة؟


لو كان الخيار بادينا كان ممكن لكن كل شىء بقدر
واكيد كل واحد فينا نفسه يخلى عيشه ولاده جنه وعلشان كدا الاباء بيشقوا ويتغربوا ويعملوا المستحيل لراحه اولادهم
لكن شخصيا انا نفسى ابنى المستقبلى انه يمر بكل التجارب بشرط المشوره لمن هوا اكبر منه سنا وعلما وخبره علشان دى هاتساهم بشكل كبير جدا فى بناء شخصيته وتديله الخبره وحسن التصرف فى معترك الحياه
واهم حاجه انه ما يطلعش زى ابوه هههههههههههههههه  :: 
ويجعلوا عاااااااامر
انووووووووبيس

----------


## وردة النيل

اسئلتك كل مدى ما بتتقل هههههههههههههه هقولك بقى  التجربه الى مريت بيها وفاه والداى وانا على قرب امتحانات كان فاضل اسبوعين على الامتحانات تقريبا  الحمد لله وايضا انهم يفقدوا حلهم المهنى او التعليمى ربنا يستر بقى هههههههههههههه ومش يطلعوا زى سؤال رائع وبرالحه علينا بقى انت  دخله فى التقيل  من اختك وردة النيل  انى  احبك فى الله

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

> ماقلتلناش... بتوجه الجملة دي لريس انهي بلد اللي احنا فيها ولا اللي انت فيها...
> مع انها في الغالب حتليق عالاتنين...
> انت عايش فين يا ترى؟


انا بوجها للى عندى هنا فى الكويت 

اما الى عندكم اقوله ( ارحم ترحم )



> على فكرة أنا أول مرة أعرف انك ووردة النيل أخوات


وانا بحاول انسى الموضوع ده ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا على فكره وردة النيل حبيبت قلبى واختى الدلوعه واخر العنقود كمان 

ربنا يخليها ليه وما يحرمنى من طلبتها يااااااااااااااااااارب ( كده وكده )

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

[frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تتأكد من ان أولادك (أو أولادك في المستقبل) ما يمروش بتجربة انت مريت بيها... حتختار انهي تجربة؟[/frame]
انا احب اولادى يمرو بكل التجارب اللى انا مريت بيها زى ما قال مظلوم 
علشان يتعلموا منها ويستفيدوا ويكون عندهم الخبره فى الحياه 
شكرا يا حنان على الاسئله وخفى ايديك شويه علينا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

> لو تقدر تتأكد من ان أولادك (أو أولادك في المستقبل) ما يمروش بتجربة انت مريت بيها... حتختار انهي تجربة؟


هختار تجربة العملية اللي انا عملتها

----------


## حنـــــان

أميرة... مالها بس تجربة الانترنت؟ أكيد ليها مساوئها زي محاسنها وده طبيعي في أي شئ بس ليه فضلتي البعد التام عن التجربة؟

عبده باشا... انت كنت في كلية ايه وحولت على ايه 
وفضلت في الكلية الأولانية كام سنة
وغيرت كليات ليه
وهل سعيد باختيارك اللي استقريت عليه؟

معلش أسئلة خرجنا بيها عن الموضوع بس كله جاب بعضه  :: 

عصفور الشعر... كنا اتناقشنا أنا وانت في الموضوع ده قريب وزي ما قلت لك قبل كده... الغربة تجربة مش ظريفة من ناحية عدم الاستقرار وافتقاد الأهل والأصدقاء... كنا عملنا مناقشة جميلة في القاعة هنا من كام اسبوع... قللت من سخطي على الغربة وخلتني أتقبلها أكتر... وربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير ويرجعك لبلدك سالم.

مظلوم... علاء الدين فوزي... أختلف معاكم في النقطة دي...
طبعا في حاجات ماينفعش الواحد فيها ينقي ويقول نفسي أولادي يمروا بدي ومايمروش بدي لأن معظم التجارب سواء كانت نجاح أو فشل أو صعود أو هبوط أو سعادة أو حزن... كلها بتشكل الانسان وكلها مهمة...
بس في تجارب بعضنا بيمر بيها... بتهدم وتفقد الانسان احساسه بآدميته... في حالات كتير بتبقى النتائج المدمرة دائمة صعب يمكن اصلاحها... لأسباب كتيره منها الجهل أو الاهمال أو التسيب أو الخزى. دي مش من الخبرات اللي ممكن نقول عليها سلبية بس ليها أهميتها وبتقوي الانسان زي خسارة تجارة أو سقوط في امتحان أو فقدان أحبة. دي تجارب مانتمنهاش ولا على ألد الأعداء! مابالكم ولادنا؟

مظلوووم "لو كان الخيار بادينا كان ممكن لكن كل شىء بقدر"
طبعا كل شئ قدر... بس في بعض الحالات ممكن الأهل يتخذوا خطوات تقي أولادهم التجارب الهدامة دي.

علاء الدين فوزي... على فكرة جملة "ربنا مايحرمني منها ومن طلباتها" دي... جملة أعتقد أخواتي المسافرين بيقولوها كتير برضو!  ::  كده تحسسني بالذنب؟!

وردة النيل... الله يرحم الوالد ويسكنه جناته
الحلم المهني والتعليمي... كان نفسي أدخل اعلام  ::(:  بس كان لازم أدخل جامعة في الكويت وساعتها كان مافيش اعلام هناك لسه... ولا باين كان فيه بس للكويتيين فقط... المهم اني اتدبست في طب. 
اشمعنا اختارتي الحلم المهني... هل دراستك ماكانتش اختيارك الأول؟ انتي بتدرسي ايه ومرتاحة فيه دلوقتي ولا لأ؟

العندليب... ألف سلامة عليك وان شاء الله انت وأولاد المستقبل تكونوا دايما أصحاء  :f:

----------


## وردة النيل

:hey:  يا ستى انا كان حلمى صيدله ::sorry::       او طب بس الحلم الاول الصراحه :notme:   :notme:   صيد له المهم والدى مات قبل  مات امتحاناتى باسبوعين بقى وكما ذكر اخى الى ربنا ميحرمهوش من طلباتى ابدا ابدا :;):   :;):   انى اخر العنقود  ههههههههههههههههههههه يعنى  كنت متعلقه ببابا  اوى انا بقى فى كليه زراعه بصى يا ستى اصلا  انا دخلتها بمزاجى بس مش كانت حلمى بس عشان كليه علميه وانا بحب  الكيمياء والفيزياء والمواد  العلميه عموما بس اهه الحمد لله اتخصصت كيمياء فيها وبحاول اعوض ما تمنينت  فى يوم  بس يا ستى  هذة هى قصتى ::sorry::   ::sorry::   من اختك وردة النيل انى احبكم فى  الله  :f2:   :f2:

----------


## الصعيدي

> لو تقدر تتأكد من ان أولادك (أو أولادك في المستقبل) ما يمروش بتجربة انت مريت بيها... حتختار انهي تجربة؟


*آه والله زي هلاء ما بيقول .. خفي إيدك شوية علينا يا حنان .. ههههههههه .. معلش ما شاركتش فعلا مرتين .. كنت مسافر
.. ما كنتش فاكر ان انا متراقب .. ههههههه*
*التجربة .. أممممممممم .. بيتهيألي ما احبش حد منهم يدخل كلية العلوم*

----------


## سومه

> لو تقدر تتأكد من ان أولادك (أو أولادك في المستقبل) ما يمروش بتجربة انت مريت بيها... حتختار انهي تجربة؟


سؤال صعب ياحنان
بصى ياحنان انا كانت والدتىووالدى على طول بيقولوا انتم صغيرين متدخلوش فى حاجه حتى لفترة قريبه كنت بسمع نفس الكلام لكن بعد وفاة والدى ماما بدات تسمع راينا 
هكون حريصه انى اناقشهم فى كل حاجه واسمع رايهم

----------


## حنـــــان

وردة النيل... شكرا عالعودة واجابة أسئلتي...
أهم حاجة انك دخلتيها بمزاجك ومرتاحه فيها الحمد لله...
الله يرحم الوالد...
ويخليكوا انتي وعلاء لبعض وتهريه طلبات!

الصعيدي... ايوه انا بارصد حركاتك في المنتدى خلي بالك  :: 
أصل الموضوع بيظلم لما تغيب عليه حبة كتار يا أستاذ محمد.

كلية العلوم دي على حسب القسم اللي بنتكلم عليه... الرياضة والاحصاء وحشييين... بس الأحياء دي جميلة... الكيمياء بقى... مش بنرتاح لبعض لله في لله كده...

سومة... يظهر كل الأهالي كده وبيفضوا كده حتى لو بقيتي عندك 50 سنة!
وغالبا حنعمل كده في ولادنا برضو  :: 

كل الشكر عالمشاركات الجميلة.

----------


## Amira

[QUOTE=حنـــــان]أميرة... مالها بس تجربة الانترنت؟ أكيد ليها مساوئها زي محاسنها وده طبيعي في أي شئ بس ليه فضلتي البعد التام عن التجربة؟

/QUOTE]

*بصراحة يا حنان أنا  فضلت بعد أولادي نهائيا عن الأنترنت لأنه لا  يمكن إصلاح ما يفسده الأنترنت  
و بتكون الخسارة كبيرة قوي 

تحياتي لشخصك الجميل *

----------


## حنـــــان

أميرة... تفتكري في وقتنا ممكن نبعد أولادنا تماما عن الانترنت؟
وعددي معايا استخدماته الكتير:
سهولة وسرعة الاتصال بأنحاء العالم سواء بالبريد أو حتى بالدردشة الصوتية.
سهولة وسرعة البحث عن معلومات... علمية وتاريخية وقانونية.
بحور من الأدب والشعر... وكتب تحمل وتقرأ في دقائق.
متابعة آخر الأخبار المحلية والعالمية أول بأول.
زائد ان في كتير بيعلنوا عن محلاتهم أو شغلهم عالانترنت وبتكون لهم مواقع بتسهل معرفة مكانهم ومعرفة منتجاتهم وبتساهم في زيادة المبيعات.
وده جزء بسيط من فوائد الانترنت

أما الأضرار... ممكن نعددها برضو... بس ماهو كل اختراع جديد الناس حتلاقي طريقة يسيؤوا بها استخدامه. مش معقول حنبطل مثلا نتصل بأهلنا بالتلفونات عشان في ناس بتستخدمه للمعاكسات... ولا حنبطل نقرا الكتب المفيدة لأن في كتب سيئة ومادتها مش متراجعة... ولا حنبطل نسوق عربيات عشان في ناس بتسوق من غير رخص وبتعمل حوادث.
يعني في النهاية قصدي أقول... ممكن أولادنا يستخدموا الانترنت تحت اشرافنا... في طرق عالكمبيوتر بتحدد الأماكن المسموح زيارتها عالنت... زائد تحديد الوقت المسموح فيه استخدام الكمبيوتر... وطرق الرقابة والتربية في المجال ده متعددة. 
لكن اننا نبعدهم عن النت تماما يبقى بنفصلهم عن جيلهم وبنحرمهم من ميزات النت الكتيرة قوي...

حاجيب السؤال الجديد وآجي ده مايمنعش أبدا اننا نكمل النقاش وانا في انتظار تعليقك  :: 
شكرا عالمشاركة يا أميرة

----------


## حنـــــان

[frame="9 80"]لو تقدر ترتكب أي جريمة من غير ما تتحاسب أو تتعاقب عليها...حتعمل ايه؟[/frame]

الأسئلة 1 2 3 4 5 6

----------


## Amira

> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر ترتكب أي جريمة من غير ما تتحاسب أو تتعاقب عليها...حتعمل ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> الأسئلة 1 2 3 4 5 6


*ايه الأسئلة التودي في داهية دي يا نونة - لأ احنا ما أتفقناش علي كدا يا جميل  

بس عموما انا هاجاوب بردو 

بص يا ستي أنا الجريمة الهرتكبها "هازور في المستندات الرسيمة" لأنهاء بعض التعاملات المش عايزة تخلص مع بعض الجهات الحكومية و علشان اخلص من فوتي علينا بكرة  

بس وصيتك المحامي بقي *

----------


## osha

الجريمة هي بمنتهى البساطة
اجمع كل سائقي الميكروباصات في القاهرة اللي نصهم مسجل خطر
واحط مكانهم خريجي الجامعات اللي مش لاقيين شعل 
واخد سواقين المكروباصات على الصحرا يختاروا اني اقتلهم كلهم او يعمروا الصحراء بالطاقة الزيادة اللي عندهم اللي بيطلوعها في الرخامة على خلق الله.

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر ترتكب أي جريمة من غير ما تتحاسب أو تتعاقب عليها...حتعمل ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> الأسئلة 1 2 3 4 5 6




*حلو السؤال ده أووى يا حنان  .. وجاى فى وقته معايا 
أنا بقى اليومين دول متغاااااااااااااظ جدا  ..من صاحبة العماره اللى فيها شقتى  .. عشان فيه بعض الاصلاحات فى سباكة العماره... مفروض تتشطب ..وهى  بتوعدنى وبعدين تخلف  .. ....رغم انها عارفه انى محتاجها ضرووورى  .... عشان كده أنا حستعين بحد من القاعده .. ويقوم  بزرع قنبله فى جسمها  .. عشان لو ماقامتش بالاصلاحات اللازمه خلال أسبوع  ..  يبقى جنت على نفسها براقش*

----------


## مظلوووم

> لو تقدر ترتكب أي جريمة من غير ما تتحاسب أو تتعاقب عليها...حتعمل ايه؟


هههههههههههههههههه يا ريت والله يا دوك
والجريمه طبعا هاتكون القتل للمجرمين اللى قاموا برسم الكاريكتير المشين  لخير خلق الله سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
نفسى بجد يقعوا تحت ايدى وانا اخليهم يتمنوا الموت 
اللى بعدووووووووووا
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر ترتكب أي جريمة من غير ما تتحاسب أو تتعاقب عليها...حتعمل ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> الأسئلة 1 2 3 4 5 6


هخلص العالم من بوش وشارون واليهود وخالد العبد الجليل 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صح يا مظلوووم

----------


## الصعيدي

> لو تقدر ترتكب أي جريمة من غير ما تتحاسب أو تتعاقب عليها...حتعمل ايه؟


*يعني






يمكن








بيتهيألي







ما اظنش إني هاعمل حاجة .. الغلط غلط برضه .. 
*

----------


## boukybouky

> لو تقدر ترتكب أي جريمة من غير ما تتحاسب أو تتعاقب عليها...حتعمل ايه؟


و ليه أرتكب جريمة حتي لو مش حد حاسبني عليها ربنا هيحاسبني

بلاش الطيب أحسن 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## سومه

> لو تقدر ترتكب أي جريمة من غير ما تتحاسب أو تتعاقب عليها...حتعمل ايه؟


ايوة كده ياحنان اسأله تودى فى دهيه :gp:  
بصى يادوك انا هخطف حبيب العدلى واخده فى مكان بعيد واخلى الناس تتصرف معاة وطبعا من غيرموصيهم هيعملوا معاة الواجب وزيده كمان واخليه  لحد ما اجله ينتهى 
ربنا يستر :gp:

----------


## وردة النيل

:y:  ههههههههههه سؤال جميل بس محتاره بجد مش عارفه لو ممكن اعمل  جريمه ومش اتحاسب عليها هعمل ايه والله محتاره فعلا  هههههههههههههه بجد مش عارفه اصلى يعنى مش هحب اعمل حاجة يحاسبنى عليها ربنا ممكن اه هقتل الرسام الى اساء للرسول بايدى وكمان هخطف علاء اخويا  ::@:   ::@:  ههههههههههههههههه واخده فى الاسر لغايه ما يجبلى كل الى انا عايزة ::xx::   ::xx::   ههههههههههههه ربنا ما يحرمه من طلباتى تسلم ايدك على السوال المحير  وفى انتظار مزيد من الاسئله  من اختك وردة النيل انى احبك فى الله ::h::   :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> [frame="9 80"]صفة في شخص تعرفه تتمنى تكون عندك... مين الشخص... وايه هيه الصفة؟[/frame]
> السؤال الأولاني


*صفة الصبر والجلد والقدرة على تحمل الأذى بنفس راضية ومؤمنة
وهذه الصفة الموجودة عند الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
فهى صفة أتمناها ولا أستطيعها*




> [frame="9 80"]الطيارة اللي انت راكبها حتقع خلال دقايق وتتحطم... وقتك يسمح لك تكتب كلمتين في ورقة... وبس...
> حتكتبها لمين... وحتقول/ي له/ لها ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال الأولاني والتاني


*أكتبها لأهلى وأوصيهم بالصبر على قضاء الله*




> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تقضي ساعة بحالها تصرف بلا حساب في محل أو مركز تجاري 
> (أي مكان للتسوق) من اختيارك، حتروح فين؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال الأولاني والتاني والتالت


*من غير تفكير سأذهب إلى دار المعارف أو الهيئة المصرية للكتاب
لإنه يوجد كتب كثيرة كنت أحب أن أشتريها ولكن لا كل ما أشتهيه أشتريه
وربنا يفرجها إن شاء الله بالفلوس وبالوقت*
*[QUOTE=حنـــــان][frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تقول جملة واحدة لرئيس البلد اللي انت فيها دلوقتي، حتقول له ايه؟[/frame]*
*هآقوله منك لله
وربنا يصلح حالنا وحالك ياعم الريس*



> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تتأكد من ان أولادك (أو أولادك في المستقبل) ما يمروش بتجربة انت مريت بيها... حتختار انهي تجربة؟[/frame]
> 
> الأسئلة اللي فاتت


*بصراحة أنا تعبت جدا طوال فترات دراستى حتى فهمت يعنى إيه (ذاكر)
كنت أسمع الكلمة لكننى لم أجد من يشرح لى كيف أذاكر 
سأحاول جاهدا أن أوصل أولادى لتلك النتيجة*




> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر ترتكب أي جريمة من غير ما تتحاسب أو تتعاقب عليها...حتعمل ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> الأسئلة 1 2 3 4 5 6


*لا توجد لدى إجابة لهذا السؤال*

*ملحوظة:كتبت إجاباتى قبل أن أقرأ باقى المشاركات حتى لا أتأثر بالإجابات
غشيت الطريقة دى من بسنت
وإن شاء الله أقرأ المشاركات الأخرى
وشكرا يا حنان
ومعلش بقى جاوبت جملة مش قطاعى
علشان أوفر* 
 :Bye:

----------


## حنـــــان

آسفة جدا يا جماعة على تأخري في الرد...

أميرة... الله يكون في العون... أنا كنت قلت لك قبل كده على اليافطة الفكاهية اللي شفتها أمام هيئة حكومية في آخر زيارة ليا لمصر... اللي مكتوب عليها "هيئة تبسيط الاجراءات" !!! يعني انتوا معترفين ان الاجراءات عندكوا معقدة وبدل ما تبسطوها... تعملوا هيئة مخصوص لتبسيطها؟ وتلاقي الهيئة نفسها معقدة برضو!

أوشا... عجبتني قوي قوي الفكرة دي... فكرة قوية عبقرية وماهياش البتة اجرامية. آه من سواقين الميكروباصات! افترا... حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل.

عصفور الشعر... خلينا نعرف آخر تطورات الموضوع ده!

مظلوووم... علاء الدين... أنا ملاحظة ان أرائكم دايما متقاربة!  :1:  
ان شاء الله نصره قريب.

الصعيدي... لاااا المبدع بتاعنا مش عايز يقول لنا على فكرة أكيييد جات على باله بس مش عايز يشاركنا الأفكار الجهنمية! قول يا أستاذ محمد الكلام هنا محدش حيحاسبك عليه لو اللي قلت عليه اتحقق  :1:   على ضمانتي  ::hop::  

بوكي... السؤال اجابته حتكون في خيالك... اسرحي بأفكارك ماحدش حيتأذى... 

سومة... حبيب العدلي بس؟ لا زعلت منك! بالمرة بقى الوزارة كلها... يعني هوه ده اللي كخه والباقي ملايكة؟ "يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم... أشتاتا أشتوت"

وردة... بلاش علاء... اختاري حد عنده فلوس كتير قوي قوي قوي عالأقل يقدر على طلباتك... بس علاء غلبان والله صعبان عليا بسببك!

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> [frame="9 80"]الطيارة اللي انت راكبها حتقع خلال دقايق وتتحطم... وقتك يسمح لك تكتب كلمتين في ورقة... وبس...
> حتكتبها لمين... وحتقول/ي له/ لها ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال الأولاني والتاني


يعنى يا حنان انا بموت :l:  

فاكيد هقول الشهادة وادعى ربنا ادخل الجنة

تسلم ايدك وهنشوف السؤال اللى بعده

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تقضي ساعة بحالها تصرف بلا حساب في محل أو مركز تجاري 
> (أي مكان للتسوق) من اختيارك، حتروح فين؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال الأولاني والتاني والتالت


هروح مول كبير واشترى كل حاجة نفسى فيها واشترى كمان حاجات كتير قوى لاهلى وبعدين هنزل الف فى الشارع واشوف الناس اللى تحسيها مطحونة نفسها فى ايه واشتريهالهم

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تقول جملة واحدة لرئيس البلد اللي انت فيها دلوقتي، حتقول له ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال الأولاني والتاني والتالت والرابع


هغنيله اغنية ام كلثوم

هسيبك للزمن ::'(:

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تتأكد من ان أولادك (أو أولادك في المستقبل) ما يمروش بتجربة انت مريت بيها... حتختار انهي تجربة؟[/frame]
> 
> الأسئلة اللي فاتت


مش فى دماغى حاجة حاضرة دلوقتى 

بس اكيد اى تجربة المتنى وحسيت انها اثرت فيا

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر ترتكب أي جريمة من غير ما تتحاسب أو تتعاقب عليها...حتعمل ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> الأسئلة 1 2 3 4 5 6


بصراحة مش عارفة 

حاسة ان تفكيرى اجرامى  ::evil::  ومش عارفة اختار جريمة واحدة ههههههه

----------


## حنـــــان

أحمد ناصر... أنا سعيدة جدا انك قررت تجاوب على الأسئلة كلها... وان شاء الله تتابع معانا باقي الأسئلة الجاية...

---

صفة الصبر وتحمل الأذى... آه... دي بقى حاجة مش عندي خالص. تنمية صفات بالشكل ده محتاج تركيز وعزيمة كبيرة. ان شاء الله ربنا يقدرنا  :: 

---




> أكتبها لأهلى وأوصيهم بالصبر على قضاء الله


رد جميل

---

بنماسبة الكتب والقراءة... بتميل لأي نوعية من الكتب يا أحمد؟ وهل فيه مجال معين نفسك تقرا فيك بس عمرك ما جات لك الفرصة؟ بالنسبة لي حيكون علم الفلك... وقصص عالمية مشهورة مع تحليلاتها الأدبية.

---




> هآقوله منك لله
> وربنا يصلح حالنا وحالك ياعم الريس


الرد ده تقريبا الكل متفق عليه
ومش عارفه مادام متفق عليه كلنا ساكتين ليه  :Sad:  

---

المذاكرة دي... فن وادارة وقت... ياما سمعت من أهلي... تقدري تبقي أحسن لو ركزتي شويه. كان معايا صديقتي في الثانوية... أسمعها بتقول لي ازاي حتقدي يوم المذاكرة بكرة...
من الساعة كذا لكذا حاذاكر المادة الفلانية... راحة نص ساعة في برنامج متابعاه... وبعدين من الساعة كذا لكذا المادة الفلانية... وبعدين عشر دقايق بس في المادى دي عشان مذاكرها بس حاراجع شويه حاجات... 
كانت مرتبه بطريقة تفلق! ولما أقولها مش عارفة حالحق أقرا ايه ولا ايه تقول لي ياحنان انتي عليكي تعملي كذا وكذا وكذا... أنا طبعا ولا الهوا...

المشكلة أعتقد ليها جانبين...

أولا التربية في المدرسة والبيت... المذاكرة دي فعلا محتاجة دراسة عشان الواحد يفهمها... في حد ذاتها علم. ولازم يتزرع في الواحد من صغره والا حيكون صعب عليه قوي يتغير.

الجانب التاني ان لازم الناس تتقبل... ان مش كل واحد ربنا خالقة يدخل الجامعة ويبقى موظف! في ناس ابداعها اكاديمي في القراءة والبحث... وفي ناس ابداعها فني في المعمار والرسم والديكور... الخ من التخصصات والمجالات... المشكلة ان عندنا عدم دخول الجامعة تبقى مصيبة في معظم البيوت... 

طبعا لازم كل واحد يتأسس أدبيا وعلميا... لحد الثانوي مثلا... بعد كده كل واحد يختار الشئ اللي ممكن يستغل مواهبه وقدراته فيه... لكن اللي بيحصل ان كل سنين الطفولة بنقديها مكبوتين في ابداعتنا مانعرفش هوايتنا ولا قدراتنا... ونفضل نحفظ نحفظ نحفظ ولا احنا فاهمين حاجة... وفي الآخر نقلق عالمجموع والجامعة... وبعدين نتخرج ونقعد في البيت عواطلية مستنين اللي يشغلنا!

---




> لا توجد لدى إجابة لهذا السؤال


لا عندك... بش مش حتقولنا عليها  :1:  

كل الشكر عالمشاركة والاجابات الجميلة... نورت الموضوع يا أحمد.

----------


## حنـــــان

ميرا... نورتي المنتدى من جديد يا أهلا وسهلا... الغيبة المرة دي طولت قوي. بس دايما عالبال والله. يا رب تكوني بألف خير وسلامة.

---




> اكيد هقول الشهادة وادعى ربنا ادخل الجنة


ربنا يقدرنا بعون الله وآخر كلامنا يبقى الشهادتين.
الأسانسير عندنا في العمارة اليومين اللي فاتوا فجأة بقى بيتصرف بغرابة... النهاردة الصبح نازلة... وصل للدور التاني قام علق شويه... بعدين رجع تاني للدور التالت... وعلق شوية... وبعدين كمل للأرضي... لما وصلت ناديت عم محمد قلت له الصيااااااااااانة يا عم محمد... قال لي حاروح لهم حالا... وحياتك ما كان حيروح لولا ان الأنسانير كان لسه علق بيه من شويه قبلي غير كدا ما كانش حيعبرني  :: 
(لا والله عم محمد غلبان ربنا يحميه)
المشكلة اني لما رجعت قال لي خلاص اتصلح... ركبته وأنا خايفة... ساعتها بقى افتكرت أقول الشهادتين قلت في سري يا عاااالم... بس افرضي كان حصل حاجة أول مرة ... الواحد مش ضامن النهاية حتكون ازاي ولا فين... بس نتقرب الى الله وندعي ان آخر كلامنا يبقى بعون الله الشهادتين.

---

بقى انتي حتلحقي تلفي في المول تشتري حاجات ليكي وللعائلة وبعدين تلفي الشوارع تشفوي المحتاجين... كل ده... في ساعة واحدة؟
ربنا يجعل ساعاتك كلها في البركة كده  :: 

---




> هسيبك للزمن


الراجل بدأ يصعب عليا... شكلنا بنكفر سيئاته من كتر ما بندعي عليه.

---




> بس اكيد اى تجربة المتنى وحسيت انها اثرت فيا


في تجارب مؤلمة صحيح بس لازم نمر بيها ومن غيرها مش حنتعلم ولا ننمو فكريا ولا اجتماعيا... موقف بايخ مع صديقة... امتحان عملتي فيه وحش... اترفدتي من الشغل... يعني كلها حاجات مؤلمة وأكيد أولادنا حنخاف عليهم مالهوا الطاير... بس في آلام مانقدرش نعيش من غيرها... انما في مواقف مدمرة بيستبب فيها ناس قلوبهم حجر... وغالبا الأذية مش بيتجي الا من بني آدم.

---




> حاسة ان تفكيرى اجرامى  ومش عارفة اختار جريمة واحدة ههههههه


لا شوقتيني... نقي واحدة مالميات اللي جم على بالك واتحفينا  ::nooo::  

---

كل الشكر عالحضور اللي في منتهى الظرف... متتأخريش علينا كتير يا ميرا  :l2:

----------


## حنـــــان

[frame="9 80"]اختراع موجود... مش عاجبك ونفسك تلغيه من الوجود... تختار ايه وليه؟[/frame]

الأسئلة 1 2 3 4 5 6 7

----------


## الصعيدي

> اختراع موجود... مش عاجبك ونفسك تلغيه من الوجود... تختار ايه وليه؟


*معقول أنا أول واحد يرد ؟؟ .. هههههههه .. بيتهيألي الكمبيوتر .. بياخد وقت كتير أوي .. هههههههههه .. لا .. دي هزار
انا نفسي امحو أسلحة الدمار الشامل من الوجود .. اختراعات اجرامية .. مش ممكن اللي اخترعها يكون انسان .. يفكر في تدمير مئات الآلاف بضغطة زرار 
كان لازم تفكريني يعني يا حنان ؟؟؟ .. ههههههه .. جزاك الله كل خير 
*

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> [frame="9 80"]اختراع موجود... مش عاجبك ونفسك تلغيه من الوجود... تختار ايه وليه؟[/frame]
> 
> الأسئلة 1 2 3 4 5 6 7


هلغى تليفون البيت عشان اخلى الناس تشوف بعضها ويبقى مجبرين يشوفوا بعض ويودوا بعض وهتزداد الالفة بينا اكتر وهلغيه كمان عشان ارحم جيب بابا شوية :4:  

تسلم ايدك ع الموضوع اللى بجد تحفة :y:

----------


## حنـــــان

الصعيدي... آه والله حاجة مرعبة... فين أيام الحروب بالسيوف وخلاص (قال يعني كنت موجودة... أنا مش أزلية قوي كده)... من كام أسبوع كنت قريت في مجلة وشفت صور محطوطة لآثار القنابل النووية في هيروشيما وناجازاكي اللي مستمرة لحد يومنا... شئ بشع... 

ميرا... ده الموبايل مصيبة أكبر... ألذ حاجة ان كل ما وسائل الاتصال بتكتر... كل ما الاتصال نفسه بيقل! أيام التلفون الأرضي كانت أرحم (أنا أوعى لأيام التلفون الأرضي بس لكن مش الحروب بالسيوف)... كانت الناس بتتصل ببعض وترغي وتتكلم برضو... دلوقتي  عايز تسلم على حد... ادي له رنة!  ::uff::  
على فكرة "اديني رنة" دي اختراع مصري... لما كنت في الكويت ماكانش فيه النظام ده قوي الا لو باتفاق مسبق في حالات فردية! 
ناس كتير حتى كانت بتستاء من  نظام الرنة ده... يقولوا ايه يعني مش عايز يكلمني ولا بيوفر تمن المكالمة عايزني أنا اللي اتصل بيه؟ يقولوا لا كده عيب...

كل الشكر عالمشاركتين الحلوين... في انتظار ردود تانية شيقة...

----------


## hmoda

والله  يااخت حنان 
انا واحد من التعبنين من هذا الطريقه 
انا رجل عملى جدا 
وعندما حملت المحمول 
كان من قصد العمل فقط 
وبعانى كثرا من الرنات 
اما ارنه هى اصبحه لغه العصر فى مصر 
فاذا حب يصبح عليا يقول اعطيلو رنه 
ويزعل اذا فتحت عليه هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## وردة النيل

اختراع موجود هحب الغيه امممممم  بفكر اهه اصل الاستا

----------


## وردة النيل

الاستاذ محمد قال على  كنت ناويه اقوله بس هفكر تانى  اجيب حاجة تانيه   هحاول  مش لاقيه فعلا اضر واكثرحاجة فعلا الاسلحه النوويه مش لاقيه حاجة تانيه لان متيهالى الباقى كله مفيد ويعنى ساعات الموبيل بيغظنى هههههههههههههههههههه بس بقى لازم منه  مش لاقيه حاجة تانيه لو لقيت هجيلك  تانى لى عودة من اختك وردة النيل انى احبكم فى الله

----------


## مظلوووم

> اختراع موجود... مش عاجبك ونفسك تلغيه من الوجود... تختار ايه وليه؟


الاسمده والهرمونات الزراعيه الكيماويه
اتسببت فى وجود العديد والعديد من حالات السرطان فى مصر 
ربنا يشفى كل مريض يارب
وبرضوا الدش اللى هوا الرسيفر ههههههههههههههه
بوظ اخلاق الناس خالص وخاصه الكليبات وما شابه
ربنا يهدى ويرحم 
اللى بعدووووووووووا
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## زهرة الحنين

> [frame="9 80"]اختراع موجود... مش عاجبك ونفسك تلغيه من الوجود... تختار ايه وليه؟[/frame]
> 
> الأسئلة 1 2 3 4 5 6 7



*
الدش

الدش مش الدووووش

الريسيفر يعني يعني الفضائيات يعني ..................................*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> اختراع موجود... مش عاجبك ونفسك تلغيه من الوجود... تختار ايه وليه؟


لعبة كرة القدم ..!!!!!!!! :good:  


لأسباب يطول شرحها .. ومن الاسباب دى


أولا اصبحت مثل سوق نخاسه .. يباع فيها اللاعبون .. ومن يدفع أكثر يحمل ويشيل :n:  

ثانيا عيوبها أصبحت أكبر من حسناتها .. ومن أخطر عيوبها التعصب .. والسباب .. وخلافه ::xx::  

ثالثا اصبحت لعبه ماديه تماما ... سواء فى البث التلفزيونى أو اسعار اللاعبين .. أو المدربين :3:  


رابعا بتجيب حرق الدم للواحد .....وعلى ايه بقى .. مش حيبقى من كله .. العيش ...والعيشه ...واللى عايشنها ...وكمان الكوره ::hop::  


وبس

طبعا انا عارف ان كلامى ده جاى على هواكى  يا نونا .....بما إنك مش بتحبى الكوره ههههههههههههه


مع خالص تحياتى

خوكى

توت :Bye:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

انا هلغى التلفزيون ياحنان بجد بقى شى مالوش اى لازمه خالص فى الحياه بالعكس بقى شى تافه مالوش اى قيمه خالص حتى القيمه الى كنا بنحتاجها من التلفزيون بقى كل حاجه فيها اسفاف وشى فعلا يحزن

----------


## fox_star

موضوع جميل اوى اوى اوى  حنان فى غاية الاهمية تسلم ايدك

----------


## Amira

> اختراع موجود... مش عاجبك ونفسك تلغيه من الوجود... تختار ايه وليه؟


و* الله يا حنان لو علي الأختراعات هي كتير - بس الأخوة الكرام قالو ما فيه الكفاية 

لكن أنا نفسي ألغي ( مشروع الزبالة ) 

ليه بقي - لأنه مشروع فاشل فاشل فاشل فاشل 

انا قبل المشروع دا ماكنتش بشوف زبالة في الشوراع - دلوقتي مافيش شارع إلا تلاقي فيه ( مقلب زبالة ) و يبقي الصندوق مليان علي أخره و حوليه كم غير طبيعي من القمامة - و لا حد سائل - و مابقتش بتفرق بقي المنطقة  ياعني ( مدينة نصر - الكربة - العباسية - جسر السويس - مصر الجديدة )  حاجة بصراحة تغم النفس   

أنا المسافة من بيتي لـ شغلي تاخد مش أكتر من 10 دقائق مشي  و في شارع عمومي كبير - في خلال 10 دقائق دول انا بعدي علي 3 صناديق زبالة بمحتوياتهم الخارجية - و الله العظيم أنا بوصل الشغل و أنا عندي حالة أكتئاب من المنظر 
فا أتمني من كل قلبي أنهم يلغو المشروع دا نهـــــــــــــــــــائي *

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
موضوع جميل جدا يا حنان  وانا زعلانة انى فوت على نفسى الموضوع من اوله 
وعلى فكرةالاسئلة و الاجابات جميلة جدا 
معلش انى وصلت متاخرة وهرجعكم شوية للاول واجاوب على الاسئلة من الاول






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حنـــــان
					
				
[frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تعزم أي أربع أشخاص من التاريخ عالعشا، حتعزم مين؟ وحتعزمهم فين؟[/frame]


صراحة فى ناس كتير نفسى اشوفهم لكن اللى نفسى اكلمهم واسألهم على حاجات كتير
سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
السيدة خديجة رضى الله عنها
محمد على علشان اسأله عن حل للمشاكل الحضارية اللى احنا فيها
الشعراوى علشان اسمع منه خواطره عن القران وجها لوجه
والمكان فى اى مكان طبيعى






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حنـــــان
					
				
[frame="9 80"]صفة في شخص تعرفه تتمنى تكون عندك... مين الشخص... وايه هيه الصفة؟[/frame]
السؤال الأولاني


افتكر انها صفة الثقة يعنى انا عندى ثقة بنفسى لكن فى ناس عندها ثقة بتخليها تنفذ اى فكرة جديدةوتنجح لكن انا صراحة مترددة وخصوصا فى حكاية الافكار الجريئة فى المشاريع وكدة والشخص صديقة معايا فى الكلية






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حنـــــان
					
				
[frame="9 80"]الطيارة اللي انت راكبها حتقع خلال دقايق وتتحطم... وقتك يسمح لك تكتب كلمتين في ورقة... وبس...
حتكتبها لمين... وحتقول/ي له/ لها ايه؟[/frame]

السؤال الأولاني والتاني


اكيد لابى وامى واقولهم ادعولى بالرحمة






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حنـــــان
					
				
[frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تقضي ساعة بحالها تصرف بلا حساب في محل أو مركز تجاري 
(أي مكان للتسوق) من اختيارك، حتروح فين؟[/frame]

السؤال الأولاني والتاني والتالت


اى مكان للديكورات والانتيكات فى اى مول لانى بحب الحاجات دى اوى


وهكمل مرة تانية بقية الاجابات
والسلام عليكم وشكرا ليكم جميعا*

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

السلام عليكم



> لو تقدر ترتكب أي جريمة من غير ما تتحاسب أو تتعاقب عليها...حتعمل ايه؟


أقتل تجار المخدرات  ::evil::  




> اختراع موجود... مش عاجبك ونفسك تلغيه من الوجود... تختار ايه وليه؟


يبقي السجائر برده  ::007::  


العندليب

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

> ههههههههههه سؤال جميل بس محتاره بجد مش عارفه لو ممكن اعمل  جريمه ومش اتحاسب عليها هعمل ايه والله محتاره فعلا  هههههههههههههه بجد مش عارفه اصلى يعنى مش هحب اعمل حاجة يحاسبنى عليها ربنا ممكن اه هقتل الرسام الى اساء للرسول بايدى وكمان هخطف علاء اخويا   ههههههههههههههههه واخده فى الاسر لغايه ما يجبلى كل الى انا عايزة   ههههههههههههه ربنا ما يحرمه من طلباتى تسلم ايدك على السوال المحير  وفى انتظار مزيد من الاسئله  من اختك وردة النيل انى احبك فى الله


يعنى مالقتيش غيرى دا انا غلبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههد

انا موافق انك تخطفينى لو هتن مع امى حبيبت قلبى اتن تحت رجلها وكمان تجيبي معايا زوجتى 

اما لو هبقى انا وانتى هقولك حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

> اختراع موجود... مش عاجبك ونفسك تلغيه من الوجود... تختار ايه وليه؟


سؤال صعب يا حنان بس هنحاول نرد بردوا 

اى اختراع يدمر ويفسد 

وخفى ايدك  شويه اجنا مش حملك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> [COLOR="Red"]
> بنماسبة الكتب والقراءة... بتميل لأي نوعية من الكتب يا أحمد؟ وهل فيه مجال معين نفسك تقرا فيك بس عمرك ما جات لك الفرصة؟ بالنسبة لي حيكون علم الفلك... وقصص عالمية مشهورة مع تحليلاتها الأدبية.


*أميل للأدب القصصى فى كل صوره سواء عربى أو عالمى
وأميل لقراءة الشعر جدا
بالنسبة لى المجال الذى لم تتسنى لى قرائة كتب عنه
كتير 
لكن ما أتمنى أن اقرأ فيه كثيرا ولا يتسنى لى الوقت
الفقه الإسلامى والنظريات الحديثة فى الفيزياء وعلم النفس وكتير والله نفسى أجد وقت لأقرأه*





> [frame="9 80"]اختراع موجود... مش عاجبك ونفسك تلغيه من الوجود... تختار ايه وليه؟[/frame]
> 
> الأسئلة 1 2 3 4 5 6 7


*أختار أسلحة الدمار الشامل
ففكرة الدمار الشامل تتنافى مع الدين والقيم والمبادىء
يعنى زمان وصم التتار ومن كان على شاكلتهم بالهمجية والوحشية
فهم كانوا يقتلون الرجال والنساء والشيوخ والأطفال
فما أشد الهمجية والوحشية فى فكرة الدمار الشامل*

----------


## حنـــــان

الأخ hmoda... زي ماقلت هيه بتبقى تقاليد مختلفة من بلد لبلد ومتعارف عليها...

وردة النيل... أنا في انتظار عودتك باختراع مش عاجبك  :: 


مظلووم... أنا ماليش في الزراعة قوي بس أسمع ان الكيماويات دي ليها أضرار كتير لكن بتزود الانتاج في حين ان الزراعة الطبيعية صحية لكن انتاجها أقل... والله أعلم... 

زهرة الحنين... أقول لك يخلوه... بس يخلوه صوت من غير صورة!

عصفور الشعر... أنا ماليش في الكورة أبدا... لكن مش معنى كده اني حاطالب بالغائها  :1:   واضح (والله أعلم ليه) ان في ناس كتير بتحبها... بس هيه أذواق وهوايات. الحاجات اللي انت بتقول عليها مش سبب في رأيي لالغاء كرة القدم... لأنك ماينفعش تحل مشكلة فرعية ببتر الأصل الجميل... الأفضل اننا ندور على جذور المشكلة ونقتلعها... ونحافظ على الأصل... ودي مهمة ليها ناسها اللي يقوموا بيها... من الراعيين للرياضات دي... للمحترفين... للجماهير. والجماهير يعني انت  :1:  

سخطي على الكورة دلوقتي حالا وانا باكلمك يا محمود...  سببه مختلف تماما النهاردة بالذات عن أي يوم تاني... والأحداث اللي حصلت مؤخرا مع الفوز بالكاس هيه السبب... انما الأصح أقول... سخطي مش عالكورة... مالهاش ذنب... انما سخطي على رجال مصر!

زيزو... أعمل زي مانا باعمل... واقفله... أنا تقريبا بقى لي شهرين ماتفرجتش على تلفزيونات!

fox star... أهلا بيك معانا في المنتدى وأشكرك على المشاركة 

أميرة... طب حنودي الزبالة فين  :Sad:  

العندليب... لو بجد ناوي تخلصنا من السجاير... حانتخبك رئيس جمهورية في الانتخابات الجاية!
أنا شايفه كمان اننا نعدم أي حد يصر على الاستمرار في التدخين  ::cop::  

علاء الدين... أحسن حاجة تجيب لعلياء اللي طلبته منك من سكات عشان الطيب أحسن!




> اى اختراع يدمر ويفسد


عارف انك كده لغيت 95% من الاختراعات!  ::'(:  

أحمد ناصر... شكرا على اجابة سؤالي الخاص بالكتب...
شايفه انك متفق مع الصعيدي في الغاء أسلحة الدمار الشامل...
كل الشكر عالمتابعة.

----------


## ديدي

حنان حقيقى مش عارفه اقولك ايه
موضوع جميل اوى وازاى انا اول مرة اشوفه 
معلش بقى انا هابتدى من اخر سؤال
اختراع موجود... مش عاجبك ونفسك تلغيه من الوجود... تختار ايه وليه؟
اى شىء بينشر الفساد تحت مسمى تطور التكنولوجيا الحديثة
وكمان اى اختراع بيجعلنا نضيع وقتنا دون اى فائدة
بجد الموضوع عجبنى جدااا
واكيد هاكون من المتابعين دوما من الان
تقبلى تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## حنـــــان

بسمة أمل أهلا بيكي... مش مهم التأخير... أنا سعيدة انك جيتي وشاركتي...

---

كتير مننا نفسه يقابل سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وزوجات الرسول والصحابة... تفتكري يقولوا ايه على الموقف مع الدنمارك دلوقتي ويقولوا ايه على تعاملنا معاه؟

---

صديقتك؟ عارفه... أنا كمان الصفة اللي خطرت على بالي موجودة في صديقة ليا... كانت معايا في الثانوي أيام الكويت بس سافرت كندا ومن ساعتها اتصالنا عن طريق الرسايل والتلفون وبس... الصفة دي هيه التأني قبل الكلام... كانت بتعجبني جدااا... لما أكلمها أو أسألها سؤال... وتستنى شويه قبل ما تجاوب... لو بصيتي لها تلاقيها سرحت شويه أو بصت لبعيد وتحسي كأنك شايفه التروس شغاله في مخها بتحسب حتقول ايه... وتلاقي الكلام مرتب... والفكرة واضحة... والنصيحة مفيدة ومن القلب.
دلال الغالية... وحشاني وعلى بالي دايما.

---




> اكيد لابى وامى واقولهم ادعولى بالرحمة


يا رب ارحمنا جميعا واغفر لنا.

---

أنا باحب الحاجات دي قوي برضو... انتي متفقه معايا ومعى أوشا بقى... في محل اسمه ايكيا موجود وفي الكويت (والسعودية في حالة أوشا) ده رائع بجد... الواحد يدخل مش عايز يطلع... فيه كل مستلزمات المنزل... من مطابخ لغرف نوم لصالونات لحمامات لمكاتب... كأنها ديزني لاند ست البيت... لو أطول أعيش فيه مش حاقول لأ!

---

كل الشكر عالاجابات الممتعة... في انتظار عودتك تنوري الموضوع يا بسمة.

----------


## حنـــــان

ديدي الرقيقة دايما... أسعدني حضورك وان الموضوع عجبك.

بس يا ديدي زي ما قلت لعلاء الدين قبل كده... معظم الاختراعات حتلاقي لها جانب سئ ومضر... أحدثها الكمبيوتر والانترنت... وسابقا في الموضوع ده في رد على أميرة اتكلمنا عن فوايدهم وطبعا لهم مشاكل كتيرة بس مش معنى كده نتجنبهم تماما... فكري في أي اختراع مهما كان برئ حتلاقي انه ممكن يتم استخدامه باسلوب سئ ومضر... من أبسط اختراع لأعقدهم.

حتى اسلحة الدمار الشامل.
الاشعاع النووي له استخدامات في الطب وتوليد الطاقة.

يمكن السؤال... هل في اختراع... مضر بلا أي جانب مفيد؟ (غير السجاير  ::  )
شكرا يا ديدي على مشاركتك الجميلة.

----------


## سومه

> اختراع موجود... مش عاجبك ونفسك تلغيه من الوجود... تختار ايه وليه؟


بصى ياحنان هو اى حاجه الانسان اكتشفها بيكون ليها فوايد وضرر
مااعتقدش انى هلغى شىء لان العيب فينا مش فى الاكتشاف 
لانه زى مافيه ضررفيه فايدة والمفروض اننا نستخدم المفيد منه بس

----------


## حنـــــان

كل الشكر يا سومة عالاجابة الجميلة

استني السؤال الجديد جاي في السكة اهوه  ::

----------


## حنـــــان

[frame="9 80"]صحيت في يوم وقاعد تفطر وتشرب الشاي... بتبص على جريدة الأهرام عدد الجمعة... لاقيت المانشيتات في الصفحة الأولى بتتكلم عليك... عايزها تقول عنك ايه؟[/frame]

الأسئلة 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8

----------


## زهرة الحنين

> [frame="9 80"]صحيت في يوم وقاعد تفطر وتشرب الشاي... بتبص على جريدة الأهرام عدد الجمعة... لاقيت المانشيتات في الصفحة الأولى بتتكلم عليك... عايزها تقول عنك ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> الأسئلة 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8




*سقوط عدد من القتلى اليهود ووصولهم لعدد 1500ويزيدعلي ايدي القناصه الاولي  في العالم حنين   برصاصه واحدة 
اللي مشتركه في منتدى ابناء مصر 

ومن يدلي باي معلومات عنها له مكافأة مليار دولار

بلغو عني بئا 
  *

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> لو تقدر ترتكب أي جريمة من غير ما تتحاسب أو تتعاقب عليها...حتعمل ايه؟



أستمتع بقتل الحكومة الأمريكية واليهود وأعداء الإسلام والعرب بمنتهى السادية 
بس أصلاً إلى بيتكلم عن أمريكا بيتعاقب يعني الموضوع مستبعد ... مافيش مانع أحلم بموضوعك وأهو تفريغ للكبت .



> اختراع موجود... مش عاجبك ونفسك تلغيه من الوجود... تختار ايه وليه؟



أسلحة الدمار 



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حنـــــان
> 					
> 				
> اختراع موجود... مش عاجبك ونفسك تلغيه من الوجود... تختار ايه وليه؟



أعتقد أن الخبر سيكون " خرج ولم يعد "
ولو أني اشك أنه ممكن يكون بخصوص علاقتي بالتفجيرات الأخيرة بأمريكا  ::evil::  
دمت بود
 :f:

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

> صحيت في يوم وقاعد تفطر وتشرب الشاي... بتبص على جريدة الأهرام عدد الجمعة... لاقيت المانشيتات في الصفحة الأولى بتتكلم عليك... عايزها تقول عنك ايه؟


ولو إني مش بشرب الشاي علي الصبح بس مشكلة بقه  :: 

أكيد بإذن الله هيقولوا " إغلاق جميع المواقع الإباحية والمواقع المعادية للدين الإسلامي "

حلم من ضمن الأحلام ويارب يتحقق


العندليب

----------


## zizoYAzizo

عايزهم يقولو قام القوات ( زيزو ) بالقضاء على الجيش الاسرائيلى واباده اباده تامه وتحرير الشعب الفلسطينى و

 وفاضل شهر ويقوم بحتلال الدول الغربيه جميعا علشان الديون الى عليهم ومش عايزين يسددوها 

وانى قمت بتعليق رؤساء الدول من رموش عنيهم فى ميدان عام مع السماح للشعب باعدامهم رميا بالبلغ 

واجيب حمار واسميه بوش وحمار واسميه شارون واركبهم بدل العربيه  :Bye:

----------


## مظلوووم

> صحيت في يوم وقاعد تفطر وتشرب الشاي... بتبص على جريدة الأهرام عدد الجمعة... لاقيت المانشيتات في الصفحة الأولى بتتكلم عليك... عايزها تقول عنك ايه؟


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سؤال جامد اوى يا دوك
ممكن نقول
القبض على تشكيل عصابى خطير يتزعمه عاطل  :: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه باهرج طبعا
ممكن نقول
اكتشاف علاج جديد لفيروس سى على يد احد الباحثين المصريين (اللى هوا انا طبعا ياااااارب ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه)
ومين عارف الايام فيها ايه هههههههههههه
اللى بعدووووووووا
انووووووووبيس

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> [frame="9 80"]صحيت في يوم وقاعد تفطر وتشرب الشاي... بتبص على جريدة الأهرام عدد الجمعة... لاقيت المانشيتات في الصفحة الأولى بتتكلم عليك... عايزها تقول عنك ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> الأسئلة 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8


لأه بقى .. دا سؤال جامد ومتنقى على الفرازه :good:  

بصى هو فيه كذا مانشيت أحب أقراه عنى .. بس خلينا فى واحد دلوقت بس


وحيكون العنوان الرئيسى 



أسهم مجموعة شركات ((توت)) المصريه  تواصل إرتفاعها  بشكل حاد فى البورصات العالميه لتحتل الصداره  ::no1::   ::no1::   ::no1::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> شايفه انك متفق مع الصعيدي في الغاء أسلحة الدمار الشامل...
> .


 :: 
توارد خواطر
لإنى لم أكن قرأت إجابته إلا بعد أن قمت بالإجابة
عموما ده شيء بيسعدنى جدا لإنى كتير أتعجب من توارد الخواطر بينى وبين محمد
والحكاية دى بتحصل كتير فى أكثر من  موضوع



> [frame="9 80"]صحيت في يوم وقاعد تفطر وتشرب الشاي... بتبص على جريدة الأهرام عدد الجمعة... لاقيت المانشيتات في الصفحة الأولى بتتكلم عليك... عايزها تقول عنك ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> الأسئلة 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8


توفى إلى رحمة الله المغفور له أحمد ناصر

----------


## الصعيدي

> توارد خواطر
> لإنى لم أكن قرأت إجابته إلا بعد أن قمت بالإجابة
> عموما ده شيء بيسعدنى جدا لإنى كتير أتعجب من توارد الخواطر بينى وبين محمد
> والحكاية دى بتحصل كتير فى أكثر من  موضوع


حبيب قلبي يا بو حميد .. القلوب عند بعضيها .. وربنا يجمعنا على الخير دايما




> توفى إلى رحمة الله المغفور له أحمد ناصر


*بعد الشرررررررررررررررر  .. هههههههه ..   ربنا يرزقك طول العمر والعمل الصالح والصحة والعافية*

----------


## وردة النيل

مش عارفه يمكن احب اقرا مثلا حاجتين الصراحه قامت المواطنه المسلمه بقتل عدوالله بوش وشارون والحاجة التانيه الى كنت بتمناها فعلا انى اكون نافعه للاسلام مثلا اكون عالمه فى مجالى وانفع المسلمين مثلا يقولوا اكتشفت السيدة المسلمه  سلاح يبطل مفعول السلاح النووى  وبردوا علاج لمرضى السرطان والكبد عفاكم الله جميعا يارب  ويشفى جميع امراض الملسمين يارب وشكرا يا حنان تسلم ايدك بجد على الموضوع الرائع من اختك وردة النيل انى احبكم فى الله

----------


## حنـــــان

زهرة الحنين...
العندليب الأسمر...
زيزو...
وردة النيل...

مشاعر قوية وجميلة... كلنا بنحلم نشوفها بتتحق... وان شاء الله النصر قريب  :f2:  
بعيد عن نصرة الاسلام والوطن... هل ليكم أحلام خاصة بيكم نفسكم تشوفوا الناس بتتكلم عنها وتكتب عنها؟

 مظلوووم... 



> القبض على تشكيل عصابى خطير يتزعمه عاطل


هوه مش بعيد يا محمد!  ::  
أما بالنسبة للعلاجات... ربنا يقويك يا محمد وتكتشف علاجات كل الأمراض!

عصفور الشعر... رد رائع!! ان شاء الله ربنا يكرمك بس ابقى هادينا بكام سهم كده عالماشي.

أحمد ناصر... ليه بس توفى الى رحمة الله... بعد الشر. من شعرك متأكده انك انت بالذات عندك أحلام كتير نفسك تشوفها بتتحق...

الصعيدي... في انتظار ردك على آخر سؤال  ::

----------


## osha

الصفحة الأولى
المانشيت الرئيسي
جريدة الأهرام والأهرام ابدو وخلافه 

بعد جهود مضنية تمت الموافقة على بيع أسهم شركة مايكروسوفت العالمية الى الشركة العربية للحاسبات لصاحبتها رشا وشركائها نهال ومحمد حسام حسن 

أحسن حاجة ان الاحلام ببلاش - مصيبة لو بقت بفلوس 
شكرا يانونا على اتاحة الفرصة لبعض الأحلام انها تطلع عشان تفضي مكان للي بعدها

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*طيب نقول تم خروج زهرة الحنين بعد تأديه الخدمه في الدراسه للفرقه الثالثه كليه تجارة جامعه عين شمس بعد معاناة مريرة في السنه الكبيسه دي وطبعا بسبب مجهوداتها الرائعه في اللغاء ظاهرة التسرب الكثير لبعض الطلاب  اللي في نفس لجنه الامتحان من سنه اولى 
وربنا بئا يوفقها وتخلص بدري بدري الفرقه الرابعه

طبعا خبر منلاة دكتورة اجلال العميدة اصلها نفسها تخلص مني*

----------


## حنـــــان

دراجون شادو... أهلا بيك من جديد في الموضوع.

---

الموضوع كله أحلام وتفريغ كبت يا أستاذ ابراهيم... هنا حيقدر كل واحد يقول حلمه وأماله يمكن نلاقي بينا أحلام وأمال مشتركة نقدر نقرب بيها من بعض ونحقق جزء منها سوا

---

أسلحة الدمار الشامل... بالاجماع  :: 

---

بلاش خرج ولم يعد يا أستاذ ابراهيم... خليها خرج...ومازل البحث مستمرا!

---

شكرا عالمشاركة والوجود الجميل دايما أستاذ ابراهيم.

----------


## حنـــــان

أوشا... بس بصراحة لفتة جميلة منك انك تاخي معاكي نهال ومحمد وحسام في الشركة  :y: 
يا سلام عالحب... يا سلام عالكرم.
على فكرة أسهم جوجل كمان دلوقتي تبقى كويسه قوي.

الموضوع منور يا رشا... ماتتأخريش عليا كتير... الموضوع بيفتقدك 

زهرة الحنين... شدي حيلك وربنا معاكي وان شاء الله تتخرجي وتاخدي الماجستير والدكتوراه والنوبل في نفس واحد  :4:

----------


## سومه

> صحيت في يوم وقاعد تفطر وتشرب الشاي... بتبص على جريدة الأهرام عدد الجمعة... لاقيت المانشيتات في الصفحة الأولى بتتكلم عليك... عايزها تقول عنك ايه؟


بصى بقى ان خياليه جدااافى ردى
تمكنت الاستاذة سومه رئيسه حزب......من فوز ساحق على منافسيها فى الانتخابات البرلمانيه وبهذا النجاح الذى حققته يكون من حقها تشكيل الحكومه دة خيالى اوى خلينا فى ارض الواقع
يكون الخبر عن مجهودات اقوم بيها لاحياء اللغه العربيه من جديد

----------


## Amira

> [frame="9 80"]صحيت في يوم وقاعد تفطر وتشرب الشاي... بتبص على جريدة الأهرام عدد الجمعة... لاقيت المانشيتات في الصفحة الأولى بتتكلم عليك... عايزها تقول عنك ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> الأسئلة 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8


*أنا جيت متأخر في السؤال دا معلش  احنا وصلنا للجرائد كمان يا حنان   أستر يا رب 

بس سؤال صعب بجد -  أيه يا تري ممكن يكون الخبر   أيوة أتفضلي يا ستي الخبر أهو:- 

 تعيني كرئيس حي  لأحد الأحياء الغير راقية بالقاهرة الكبري  *

----------


## حنـــــان

سومة... كله خيال في خيال يا سومة قولي كل اللي نفسك فيه. 
الحلمين أجمل من بعض... مع اني حاسة ان احياء اللغة العربية حيحل مشاكل أكتر من الفوز في الانتخابات... لأن فقدان الهوية مشكلة أكبر وأعمق من المشاكل السياسة... ولو اتحلت دي... حتتحل دي.

أميرة... اشمعنا الأحياء الغير راقية؟  :Confused:  
وحتعملي ايه اصلاحات كرئيسة حي بقى؟  :: 

كل الشكر عالمشاركات الجميلة.

----------


## حنـــــان

[frame="9 80"]بتشوف بريدك النهاردة... لاقيت المفاجأة الكبيرة.
رسالة غير متوقعة بالمرة من شخص تعرفه شخصيا (زمان أو دلوقتي)
عايزها تكون من مين وعايز يكون مكتوب فيها ايه؟[/frame]

الأسئلة 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9

----------


## وردة النيل

سؤال  جميل اوى اوى والحمد لله انا اول واحدة كويس  جميل اوى بص ممكن تبقى من  حد من زمان هتبقى  من صديقه ليا فى الثانوى ربنا يكرمها يارب وعايزة يبقى مكتوب فيها بتطمنى عليها وبتقولى ا خبارها  وبتقولى  عايزة اشوفك بس لو حد دلوقتى بقى  هتبقى من مين  من ابله نور بفرح اوى اوى  لما بشوف رساله منها واحب اقرا فيها  وتقولى انا جايه مصر بكرة بس سؤال جميل جدا تسلم ايدك يا دكتورتنا من اختك وردة النيل انى احبكم فى الله

----------


## مظلوووم

> بتشوف بريدك النهاردة... لاقيت المفاجأة الكبيرة.
> رسالة غير متوقعة بالمرة من شخص تعرفه شخصيا (زمان أو دلوقتي)
> عايزها تكون من مين وعايز يكون مكتوب فيها ايه؟


من واحد صاحبى اسمه محمد هاشم وقاعد فى ميلانو فى ايطاليا  :: 
والرساله هى سوف  اصل  غدا الى مطار القاهره فى اجازه لمده اسبوعين ارجوا الحضور لاستقبالى
اخوك محمد هاشم

----------


## sea_wolf

> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تتأكد من ان أولادك (أو أولادك في المستقبل) ما يمروش بتجربة انت مريت بيها... حتختار انهي تجربة؟[/frame]
> 
> الأسئلة اللي فاتت



اولا انا اسف على التاخير   لانى كنت مسافر -------
البعد عن الاسرة  والحياة وحيدا

----------


## bedo_ic

> [frame="9 80"]بتشوف بريدك النهاردة... لاقيت المفاجأة الكبيرة.
> رسالة غير متوقعة بالمرة من شخص تعرفه شخصيا (زمان أو دلوقتي)
> عايزها تكون من مين وعايز يكون مكتوب فيها ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> الأسئلة 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9


اتمنى ان تصلنى رسالة تريح قلبى  وعقلى ... وبالى من بعض الامور المتعلقة بىىىىىى.
او رسالة تخبرنى ... انك من حقك ان ترجع بلدك وانا تنال فرصتك بكامل حقوقها فى عملك ومستقبلك وبامن وبدون الحاجة للعمل بالخارج
انت بتسالى اسئلة صعبة على فكرة يا حنان .. روحى ذاكرى بقى

----------


## sea_wolf

> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر ترتكب أي جريمة من غير ما تتحاسب أو تتعاقب عليها...حتعمل ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> الأسئلة 1 2 3 4 5 6



الرد على هذا السؤال  --- على مسؤليه صاحب الموضوع وليس  على مسؤليه صاحب الرد 


الجريمة  هى  
هما اختيارين 
الاول  ---انى  اقتل شحص واحد ---
الثانى---- انى اقتل 74% من الشعب المصرى 
هو تقريبا هختار الاختيار الثانى   لانى  ممكن متحاسبش عليه اهم  حاجة انى ابعد عن الشخص  الواحد 
اعتقد انكم فهمتونى ...............

----------


## sea_wolf

> [frame="9 80"]اختراع موجود... مش عاجبك ونفسك تلغيه من الوجود... تختار ايه وليه؟[/frame]
> 
> الأسئلة 1 2 3 4 5 6 7



الموبايل 
علشان بيجبو الواحد  من تحت طئاطيئ الارض 
والواحد لو مش عايز يرد على حد مبيعرفش يتهرب منو 
وكمان بيلغى الخصوصية للشخص ,..... دة غير اضراراو الصحية 
 بس كمان ليه مميزات .............. بس بردو مش مهم ....يا ريت يتلغى

----------


## sea_wolf

> [frame="9 80"]صحيت في يوم وقاعد تفطر وتشرب الشاي... بتبص على جريدة الأهرام عدد الجمعة... لاقيت المانشيتات في الصفحة الأولى بتتكلم عليك... عايزها تقول عنك ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> الأسئلة 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8



استشهاد   الشاب المصرى ..............     فى الاراضى الفلسطينة  فتح  الباب امام  ملاين الشباب المسلمة  لتنفيذ عمليات استشهادية فى فلسطين 
وكذلك   جعل الحكومات العربية تفتح باب الجهاد  

-------------------------------

----------


## sea_wolf

> [frame="9 80"]بتشوف بريدك النهاردة... لاقيت المفاجأة الكبيرة.
> رسالة غير متوقعة بالمرة من شخص تعرفه شخصيا (زمان أو دلوقتي)
> عايزها تكون من مين وعايز يكون مكتوب فيها ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> الأسئلة 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9



صديق مقيم بسويسرا
البريد 
اخى محمد  ارجو شراء شقة لى بالغردقة لاننى قررت العودة نهائيا من  هذة البلد وتكملت حياتى فى مصر

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> [frame="9 80"]بتشوف بريدك النهاردة... لاقيت المفاجأة الكبيرة.
> رسالة غير متوقعة بالمرة من شخص تعرفه شخصيا (زمان أو دلوقتي)
> عايزها تكون من مين وعايز يكون مكتوب فيها ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> الأسئلة 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9



سؤال جميييييييييل :1:  


حقلك يا ستى .. وبما إنى مبحبش أسيب حقى  مهما كان ::-s:   ... نفسى تكون الرساله دى جايه من وزارة القوى العامله ::evil::   .. وبتشمل خطاب تعيينى بأحد المدارس كاخصائى اعلام ... ودا حق بعتبر انه تم اغتصابه منى ومن زملائى  بدفعتى لأننا اتظلمنا ... بعد الغاء قرار التكليف بعد تخرجنا وبدون إعلامنا قبل ذلك وكان المفروض ان القرار لا يسرى علينا 


طبعا بقى منساش أقول انى تانى يوم من تعيينى حستقيل طبعا ... بس بمزاجى .. لان المهم عندى انى اخد حقى من الحكومه :hey:   :hey:   :hey:

----------


## ميامين

موضوعك رائع بمعني الكلمة والردود اروع بصراحة بس انا مابقدر اعزم اي حد اعذروني لانه لا الزمان بيناسب علشان المصائب والبلاوي  وحتى الأكل بخاف اعزمهم علشان خاطر انفلونزا الطيور.....
                                وكمان احنا للآن لسى مش مهيءين لستقبالهم
                                           مسامحة ده جواب السؤال الاول

----------


## الصعيدي

> صحيت في يوم وقاعد تفطر وتشرب الشاي... بتبص على جريدة الأهرام عدد الجمعة... لاقيت المانشيتات في الصفحة الأولى بتتكلم عليك... عايزها تقول عنك ايه؟


حيرني كتير أوي السؤال ده .. وقلت مش هاجاوب .. بس الطبع غلاب بقى ...............

نشوف الخبر ده كده :

*موت مواطن غرقا أثناء محاولته إنقاذ طفلة من الغرق
لقى المواطن الصعيدي مصرعه غرقا في ترعة المحمودية ، وذلك أثناء محاولته إنقاذ طفلة من الغرق صباح أمس.
وقد نزل المواطن الشهم ( الله يرحمه ) إلى الماء بسيارته توفيرا للوقت ولكونه لا يعرف السباحة .. وذلك حتى يمكن الطفلة من التعلق بسيارته في محاولة لإنقاذها من الغرق .. وقد تعلقت الطفلة بالسيارة فعلا ونجت من موت محقق
ومن غير المعروف حتى الآن إذا كان المواطن المذكور قد نزل إلى الماء بسيارته بمحض إرادته إم أن السيارة قد سقطت في الماء بعد انحرافها بشدة نتيجة لانفجار إطارها بفعل مسمار حديدي كبير تم العثور عليه في إطار السيارة
على كلٍ .. الله يرحمه*

 ::   ::

----------


## Amira

> بتشوف بريدك النهاردة... لاقيت المفاجأة الكبيرة.
> رسالة غير متوقعة بالمرة من شخص تعرفه شخصيا (زمان أو دلوقتي)
> عايزها تكون من مين وعايز يكون مكتوب فيها ايه؟


*الحقيقة السؤال دا جه في وقته تمام 

لأني منتظرة رسالة فعلا من شخصية معينة و المفروض ان الرسالة هاتتضمن خبر يسعدني أو يتعسني  

فا انا أتمني ان الرسالة  تصل بقي مهما كان محتواها  

الله ينور عليكي يا نونة *

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

> بتشوف بريدك النهاردة... لاقيت المفاجأة الكبيرة.
> رسالة غير متوقعة بالمرة من شخص تعرفه شخصيا (زمان أو دلوقتي)
> عايزها تكون من مين وعايز يكون مكتوب فيها ايه؟


تكون من أي حد بيحبني ويكون مضمون محتواها إنه بيطمئن عليا 


العندليب

----------


## زهرة الحنين

> [frame="9 80"]بتشوف بريدك النهاردة... لاقيت المفاجأة الكبيرة.
> رسالة غير متوقعة بالمرة من شخص تعرفه شخصيا (زمان أو دلوقتي)
> عايزها تكون من مين وعايز يكون مكتوب فيها ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> الأسئلة 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9



*احترت ..كتبت ..ثم مسحت...لم اجد ما اكتبه
لاني لا أريدة *

----------


## بنت مصر

> صحيت في يوم وقاعد تفطر وتشرب الشاي... بتبص على جريدة الأهرام عدد الجمعة... لاقيت المانشيتات في الصفحة الأولى بتتكلم عليك... عايزها تقول عنك ايه؟


--------------------------------------
هل تعرفون من هي بسنت بنت مصر
هي المرأة التى استطاعت بحسن دعوتها .. ان تقنع كل نساء مصر
بالحجاب الشرعي الصحيح ...فعلي يد امة الله الفقيرة الي الله بسنت 
أختفى التبرج من مصر .. وحل محله التزام كل النساء ..
عمار يا مصر


-------------------------------------


موضوعك أكتر من رائع يا حنان ربنا يبارك لك ويكرمك يارب
بسنت

----------


## حنـــــان

وردة النيل... أنا اللي سعيدة بوجودك معانا.
يا ترى صديقتك فين دلوقتي وهل لسه على اتصال بيها؟
نور الكل بيحبها ونفسه يشوفها وان شاء الله تنورنا وتيجي مصر قريب  :: 

مظلووم... يا ترى صديقك في ايطاليا بيدرس ولا بيشتغل؟
على اي حال ان شاء الله يرجع قريب وتتحقق أمنيتك وتقابله.
بس ايطاليا جميلة على ما اسمع من الأماكن اللي أتمنى زيارتها.

بيدو... مشاكل السفر والفراق اللي مش بتنتهي.
بيهونها الأهل والأحباب... يا رب يجمعكوا دايما على خير.
شكرا يا عمرو على مشاركتنا همومك.

عصفور الشعر... تاخد حقك من الحكومة؟
مش عارفه ليه افتكرت فيلم عايز حقي... هوه مش نفس القصة خالص بس جات على بالي عشان الاسم مش أكتر.

ميامين... أهلا بيك في الموضوع أنا سعيدة انه عجبك وان شاء الله تشارك فيه معانا على طول.
يعني ابقى اعزمهم على أي حاجة تانية مش لازم الفراخ!  :Eat:  

الصعيدي... وفاه المواطن؟  ::-s:   توارد خواطر مع أحمد ناصر برضو  ::  بعد الشر عليكوا.

أميرة... ان شاء الله الرسالة توصل ويكون فيها كل خير.

العندليب الأسمر... أكيد اللي بيعزوك كتير ويارب دايما متطمنين عليك وانت عليهم.

زهرة الحنين... سلامتك من الحيرة

----------


## حنـــــان

سي وولف... أهلا بيك من جديد في الموضوع وحمد الله على سلامتك.

---

الوحدة وحشة فعلا يا محمد... ربنا يكرمك وترجع لأهلك وقرايبك قريب ان شاء الله.

---




> اعتقد انكم فهمتونى


 :good:  

---

لااا يا محمد الموبايل ده نعمة... يا سيدي لو مش عايز حد يضايقك... اقفله  :: 
بس لما ابقى راجعة مالكلية والعربية فجأة تقف... واقدر أتصل باخويا وأقول له تعالى الحقني... يبقى فليحيى الموبايل  ::no1::  موافقاك ان في ناس بيسيئوا استخدامه طبعا.

---

الشهادة أجمل شئ ربنا يكتبها لنا ان شاء الله.

---

ربنا يرجع صديقك سالم وتسمع خبر رجوعه قريب ان شاء الله.

---

شكرا يا محمد وخليك معانا

----------


## حنـــــان

بسنت...
مفاجأة جميلة اني أشوفك هنا النهاردة. أنا سعيدة ان الموضوع عجبك وانك قررتي تشاركي.

---

اجابة جميلة تثير أسئلة تانية...

هل بتقومي بمجهود في الاتجاه ده دلوقتي ولا لسه الحلم في أوله؟
من امتى وانتي ملتزمة بالحجاب الشرعي وايه اللي قواكي وخلاكي تاخدي الخطوة دي؟
الملحوظ دلوقتي ان أي مكان عام تكوني فيه تلاقي 90% من البنات محجبات ودي ظاهرة ماكانتش موجودة أبدا من عشر سنين مثلا... هل مش كده يكون جزء كبير من الحلم اتحقق؟

---

شكرا يا بسنت على تواجدك الجميل وفي انتظار عودتك.

----------


## Tiger Woman

> [frame="9 80"]بتشوف بريدك النهاردة... لاقيت المفاجأة الكبيرة.
> رسالة غير متوقعة بالمرة من شخص تعرفه شخصيا (زمان أو دلوقتي)
> عايزها تكون من مين وعايز يكون مكتوب فيها ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> الأسئلة 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9



رسالة من صديقتى هناء تكون بتقول فيها انها فى مصر وهتيجى عندى النهاردة وساعة قراءة الرسالة الاقيها بيتخبط على الباب يااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ده تبقى حته مفاجأة 

موضوع جميل يا حنان وردود جميلة تسلم ايدك

----------


## حنـــــان

Tiger Woman...أهلا بيكي منورة الموضوع والله.
من الناس اللي لاحظتهم أول ما جيت المنتدى بس بتبعدي عنا كتير.
ان شاء الله تكوني بينا دايما.
أنا سعيدة ان الموضوع عجبك... وان شاء الله ترجع هناء مصر بالسلامة.

----------


## حنـــــان

الأعزاء
استمعت جدا بالاجابات وأرجو ان الكل... مشارك وقارئ... يكون استمتع بالموضوع والأسئلة.

فاصل... ونعود

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

> صحيت في يوم وقاعد تفطر وتشرب الشاي... بتبص على جريدة الأهرام عدد الجمعة... لاقيت المانشيتات في الصفحة الأولى بتتكلم عليك... عايزها تقول عنك ايه؟


اخيرا وبعد طول انتظار الحاليا فى الاسواق شريط الاطفال (يا اصحاب يا قلوب ) الذى فاز باحسن شريط اناشيد اطفال 
وقد صرح مصدر ان هذا الشريط بدأ التسجيل فيه عام 2004 
اغانى الشريط من كلمات والحان علاء الدين فوزي 
توزيع موسيقى عماد سمير و علاء فوزى 
هندسة صوتيه م/ اسلام فايد و م/عماد سمير وم/ علاء فوزى 
-------------------------------------------
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااه نفسى الشريط ده يخلص بقى 

نروح للسؤال اللى بعدووووووو 
بتشوف بريدك النهاردة... لاقيت المفاجأة الكبيرة.



> رسالة غير متوقعة بالمرة من شخص تعرفه شخصيا (زمان أو دلوقتي)
> عايزها تكون من مين وعايز يكون مكتوب فيها ايه؟


من زوجتى 
حبيبي انا جيالك دلوقتى وانا فى الطياره 
 ياااااااااااااه عرفه الرساله دى لو جت هفرق عصير بانجو قصدى مانجو على الناس كلها ههههههههه

انا كل مره اقولك خفى ايدك نلاقى الاسأله انأح من اللى قبلها 
خلاص تقيلى ايدك بقى >>>>>>>> ممكن نخف ولا حاجه 

تسلمي يا حنان وشكرا على تحملك لينا

----------


## حنـــــان

علاء الدين...
جميلة جدااا المعلومة دي. بتعمل في الشريط من امتى وايه اللي مأخره يا ترى؟
ان شاء الله قريب قوي قوي نشوف الخبر ده في الجرانين.

وقبلها تكون وصلتك الرسالة.

تتقيل ايه بس يا علاء دأنا سعيدة جدا بالمشاركات الجميلة.
أنا بس قلت بمناسبة وصولنا للعشرة أسئلة ناخد "هدنة" ونرجع تاني.
طبعا أهلا وسهلا بأي حد يحب يشترك جديد ويجاوب... ويناقش ده شئ يسعدنا.

كل الشكر يا علاء.

----------


## hmoda

انا مش عارف 0اقول ايه ولله 
بس انا بشكر الاخوه والخوات
اعضاء  المنمدى وخصطا الاخت حنان

----------


## بنت مصر

> بسنت...
> مفاجأة جميلة اني أشوفك هنا النهاردة. أنا سعيدة ان الموضوع عجبك وانك قررتي تشاركي.
> 
> ---
> 
> اجابة جميلة تثير أسئلة تانية...
> 
> هل بتقومي بمجهود في الاتجاه ده دلوقتي ولا لسه الحلم في أوله؟
> من امتى وانتي ملتزمة بالحجاب الشرعي وايه اللي قواكي وخلاكي تاخدي الخطوة دي؟
> ...


- بصراحة يا حنان مش بقوم بهذه الدعوة
ولكن أمنية أنا مش أهل لها حاليا لانها محتاجة قوة الحجة
ربما تتحقق في المستقبل

- من فترة مش كبيرة ولكن الحمد لله اني خطيت الخطوة دي ولحقت تبت قبل لقاء الله
اللي قواني كان حادث وفاه .. وقراءة في كتاب الروح لابن القيم .. ومعرفتي ان
الانسان في لحظة ممكن يتوفى .. فكم نحن محظوظين اننا نقدر ندرك انفسنا قبل ضياع الفرصة..

- أكيد جزء كبير اتحقق بان مصر بقت فيها نسبة الحجاب الكبيرة دي لكن السؤال يا حنان..
هل ما نراه اليوم من ملابس يعتبر حجاب صحيح .. انا بشوف بنات محجبات بلبسوا لبس
اسوأ من ملابس السافرات .. جينز ضيق جدا وجاكت قصير جدا .. وبادي بيج .. 
دا مش حجاب نهائي  ولكنه اساءة  الي الحجاب بكل المقاييس ...


بسنت

----------


## وردة النيل

انا اسفه للتاخير فى الرد بس معلش  كنت مسافرة  ولسه وصله انبارح  صديقتى  دى يا  دكتورتنا فى  كليه  طب وللاسف  الاتصال انقطع من فتر ة وبجد نفسى اشوفها جدا جدا اجدا  وبدعلها  انها  تكون بالف  خير  ان شاءالله وشكرا على الهدنه عشان انا  كنت مسافرة ههههههههههههه شاطرة 
 عشان مش يفوتنى  حاجة  اى سؤال من اختك وردة النيل انى احبك فى الله

----------


## حنـــــان

hmoda... شكرا عالمشاركة

بنت مصر... 
- هيه فعلا محتاجة حجة قوية ولكنك من الناس اللي مأهلين ليها جدا في رأيي.  زائد ان المثل الجيد برضو قدوة.
- الحمد لله ممكن التوبة والعودة لطريق الحق... وربنا يقوينا جميعا
- دا مش حجاب نهائي ولكنه اساءة الي الحجاب بكل المقاييس
مأنا بأقول كده برضو... بصراحة أنا باحس الوضع أسوأ من الأول يا بسنت لأن كتير من اللي بيتحجبوا بيقلدوا من غير فهم ولا وعي وبيكون الناتج... زي مانتي شايفه. الحجاب تعريفه أشمل بكتير من مجرد ايشارب يغطي الشعر! 

كل الشكر يا بسنت عالعودة وربنا يكرمك ويقدرك على فعل الخير دايما.

وردة النيل... ان شاء الله أمنيتك تتحقق وتشوفيها قريب. مافيش أجمل من نعمة الصداقة.
احنا لسه في هدنة على فكرة...  :l2: 

بس أي مشاركة أو تعليق أو اجابات جديدة مرحب بيها طبعا.

----------


## حنـــــان

للرفع...  :y:

----------


## summar

انا جيت ياجماعة هههههه
هجاوب على السؤال 9 تقريبا هو الاخير....


.............



> صحيت في يوم وقاعد تفطر وتشرب الشاي... بتبص على جريدة الأهرام عدد الجمعة... لاقيت المانشيتات في الصفحة الأولى بتتكلم عليك... عايزها تقول عنك ايه؟


مبدئيا تكون بتقول حاجة انا عملتها...
حاجة كويسة...يعنى مثلا تطوير فى حاجة....او اختراع لحاجة...او تميز فى حاجة...او واحدة من المختارين فى منحة كذا ......
كده يعنى
ويكون حاجة فيها ابداع او علم......مش اى كلام يعنى هههههه

شكرا ياحنان

----------


## amak_77

> بتشوف بريدك النهاردة... لاقيت المفاجأة الكبيرة.
> رسالة غير متوقعة بالمرة من شخص تعرفه شخصيا (زمان أو دلوقتي)
> عايزها تكون من مين وعايز يكون مكتوب فيها ايه؟
> 
> drawFrame()
> 
> 
> الأسئلة 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9


السلام عليكم 
بجد انا نفسي ارد علىكل الاسئلة يمكن و لا لأ

انا هجاوب على ده و منتظر ردك ينفع اجاوب على السابق ولا لأ


انا بجد نفسي و منتظر اوي رسالة من شخص ما عزيز عليه اوي يقلي انا راجع ليك

----------


## amak_77

معلش بقى انا هرد على الاسئلة 
الاول



> لو تقدر تعزم أي أربع أشخاص من التاريخ عالعشا، حتعزم مين؟ وحتعزمهم فين؟


اعزم : 
عمر بن الخطاب : عشان بحبه جدا و هعزمه في المسجد الاقصي بعد ما فتحه
قطز : عشان بيعجبني اوي هعزمة في قصرة عادي و اقلة يخلي باله من بيبرس
خالد بن الوليد : بموت في شخصيته و هعزمة في امريكا عشانيشوف مين الي ساد العالم دلوقت
جمال عبد الناصر : اقله انت عملت ليه كده و ده هعزمة في السجن الحربي بتاعه عشان اوريه عمل ايه في الناس





> صفة في شخص تعرفه تتمنى تكون عندك... مين الشخص... وايه هيه الصفة؟
> drawFrame()


اخلاق الرسول صلي الله عليه و سلم دي لو عندي بجد يبقى خلاص كان خلقة القران صلي الله عليه و سلم




> لو تقدر تتأكد من ان أولادك (أو أولادك في المستقبل) ما يمروش بتجربة انت مريت بيها... حتختار انهي تجربة؟


اي تجربة سيئة نريت بيها تعكر لهم المستقبل اما لو تجربة مفيد ليهم في المستقبل فاهلا بيها




> الطيارة اللي انت راكبها حتقع خلال دقايق وتتحطم... وقتك يسمح لك تكتب كلمتين في ورقة... وبس...
> حتكتبها لمين... وحتقول/ي له/ لها ايه؟


لأصدقائي كلهم 
اصدقائي ادعولي بس




> لو تقدر تقضي ساعة بحالها تصرف بلا حساب في محل أو مركز تجاري 
> (أي مكان للتسوق) من اختيارك، حتروح فين؟


برج دبي 
اناسمعت انه برج رائع و كل حاجة فيه فريدة 




> لو تقدر تقول جملة واحدة لرئيس البلد اللي انت فيها دلوقتي، حتقول له ايه؟


اتق الله حيثما كنت 

و يحصل الي يحصل بقة بعد كده




> لو تقدر ترتكب أي جريمة من غير ما تتحاسب أو تتعاقب عليها...حتعمل ايه؟


هقتل بوش و ياريت يبقة جريمتين تلاتة كنت هقتل كام واحد كمان يارب ياخدهم




> اختراع موجود... مش عاجبك ونفسك تلغيه من الوجود... تختار ايه وليه؟


التليفزيون حاليا بالنسبه لي مش ليه لزمة خاااااالص و السينما برضه مش ليها لزمة
بالعكس سبب اذي كتير




> صحيت في يوم وقاعد تفطر وتشرب الشاي... بتبص على جريدة الأهرام عدد الجمعة... لاقيت المانشيتات في الصفحة الأولى بتتكلم عليك... عايزها تقول عنك ايه؟


بجد نفسي اقوم الاقيهم بيقولوا لقد تم تتويجك خليفة للمسلمين بجد بجد في حاجات كتير هتظبط 

شكرا ليكي 
انا غلست و حليت كل الاسئلة تاني 
اصلها اسئلة حلوة اوي و متابع معاكي الجزء التاني 
شكرا حنان

----------


## مظلوووم

للرفعععععععع
وبرجاء وضع المزيد من الاسئله
كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا دوك
ويجعلوا عاااااااااااامر
انوووووووووووبيس

----------


## سابرينا

> [frame="9 80"]لو تقدر تعزم أي أربع أشخاص من التاريخ عالعشا، حتعزم مين؟ وحتعزمهم فين؟[/frame]


*هاعزم :-
1- الفاروق عمر ابن الخطاب (رضى الله عنه )
فى عصره حتى ارى عصرا كان فى عدلا 
2- وليم سكسبير   - فى البندقية 
بس هحتاج مترجم 
3- مصطفى لطفى المنفلوطى
 فهو اسقط عبرات قلبى 
فى مكتبة الاسكندريه 
4- ابن رشد كى يعلمنى معنى الفلسفه واخد منه شوية كتب 
فى الاندلس كان نفسى اعيش وقت ازدهارها*

----------


## سابرينا

*صفة في شخص تعرفه تتمنى تكون عندك... مين الشخص... وايه هيه الصفة؟* 

*الصفة :- الخبث عشان افهم كل واحد واعرف اعمله بمعملته 
الشخص :- واحد زميلى فى الشغل*

----------


## سابرينا

الطيارة اللي انت راكبها حتقع خلال دقايق وتتحطم.
.. وقتك يسمح لك تكتب كلمتين في ورقة... وبس...
حتكتبها لمين... وحتقول/ي له/ لها ايه؟ 
الى اصدقائى واهلى 
اطلب السماح اذا كنت 
المت احد بقصد او دون قصد 
وان يدعوا لى بالمغفرة 

اذا كنت متزوجة سأطلب
من زوجى ان يراعة اولادى 
الا لو كان بقى معايا يبقى ربنا يتولاهم

----------


## سابرينا

*لو تقدر تقضي ساعة بحالها تصرف بلا حساب 
في محل أو مركز تجاري (أي مكان للتسوق)
من اختيارك، حتروح فين؟*

*هاروح دبى عشان اجيب شوية عبيات خليجى 
وادخل محل لعب اطفال اجيب شوية دبديب ولعب*

----------


## سابرينا

لو تقدر تتأكد من ان أولادك (أو أولادك في المستقبل) ما يمروش بتجربة انت مريت بيها... حتختار انهي تجربة؟ 
*ميمروش باى حاجة توجع قلبهم  ولا تذلهم*

----------


## حنـــــان

يسرا... يا أهلا بيكي في الموضوع.
طيب انتي دلوقتي حددتي يا اما ابداع يا اما علم... بس ماقلتلناش أي نوع من الابداع أو أي مجال علمي؟
يعني حددي شويه عرفينا أكتر اهتماماتك  ::

----------


## حنـــــان

أماك... طبعا ينفع ترد على الأسئلة كلها ايه المانع؟




> انا بجد نفسي و منتظر اوي رسالة من شخص ما عزيز عليه اوي يقلي انا راجع ليك


يا عالم.. ان شاء الله توصل لك الرسالة اللي منتظرها قريب قوي... وربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير.




> اعزم : 
> عمر بن الخطاب : عشان بحبه جدا و هعزمه في المسجد الاقصي بعد ما فتحه
> قطز : عشان بيعجبني اوي هعزمة في قصرة عادي و اقلة يخلي باله من بيبرس
> خالد بن الوليد : بموت في شخصيته و هعزمة في امريكا عشانيشوف مين الي ساد العالم دلوقت
> جمال عبد الناصر : اقله انت عملت ليه كده و ده هعزمة في السجن الحربي بتاعه عشان اوريه عمل ايه في الناس


عمرو بن الخطاب... أكتر شخصية نفسي أشوفها من القائمة دي...
جمال عبد الناصر... مش شايف ان أفكاره كانت جميلة... بس تطبيقها هو اللي فشل؟




> اخلاق الرسول صلي الله عليه و سلم دي لو عندي بجد يبقى خلاص كان خلقة القران صلي الله عليه و سلم


اختيار جميل... محتاج التزام وقوة ارادة وايمان.




> اي تجربة سيئة نريت بيها تعكر لهم المستقبل اما لو تجربة مفيد ليهم في المستقبل فاهلا بيها


ايه بقى الاجابة العايمة دي؟  ::  لا قول لنا على تجربة واحدة نفسك مايمروش بيها.
يعني أنا مثلا لو سألتني السؤال ده... حقول... السفر... الغربة... عدم الاستقرار...




> لأصدقائي كلهم 
> اصدقائي ادعولي بس


أيوه والله... ربنا يحسن ختامنا ان شاء الله.




> برج دبي 
> اناسمعت انه برج رائع و كل حاجة فيه فريدة


ده فعلا محتاج له القدرة على الصرف بلا حساب... أنا سمعت عن أسعاره الوهمية كتير ومعرفش اذا كانت حقيقة ولا اشاعات... ليلة واحدة تكلف قد تحويشة العمر عشر مرات!




> اتق الله حيثما كنت 
> 
> و يحصل الي يحصل بقة بعد كده


 :: ... بس برضو... مافيش فايدة.




> هقتل بوش و ياريت يبقة جريمتين تلاتة كنت هقتل كام واحد كمان يارب ياخدهم


بقى لما تيجي تقتل... تقول بوش؟ في غيره أحق بيها دي  ::  بوش جمبهم... ملاك!




> التليفزيون حاليا بالنسبه لي مش ليه لزمة خاااااالص و السينما برضه مش ليها لزمة
> بالعكس سبب اذي كتير


موافقة!




> بجد نفسي اقوم الاقيهم بيقولوا لقد تم تتويجك خليفة للمسلمين بجد بجد في حاجات كتير هتظبط


الخليفة مرة واحدة!
ربنا يوفقك يا أماك... ولا غلست ولا حاجة بالعكس سعيدة بمشاركتك في الموضوع...
حطيت أول سؤال في الجزء التاني على فكرة تعالى شارك معانا بقى.

----------


## حنـــــان

مظلوم... حطينا أول سؤال تعالى شارك معانا في الجزء التاني.

----------


## summar

> يسرا... يا أهلا بيكي في الموضوع.
> طيب انتي دلوقتي حددتي يا اما ابداع يا اما علم... بس ماقلتلناش أي نوع من الابداع أو أي مجال علمي؟
> يعني حددي شويه عرفينا أكتر اهتماماتك



ابداع...فى الموسيقى او الرسم او اى حاجة فنية...فى حاجات كتير ...ممكن فى التصاميم بيوت او مبانى..
علم...الفيزياء..رغم ان انا مش شاطرة اوى فيها بس عندى امل  ::hop::  
الميكانيكا..احسن حبيتين من الفيزيا ههههه
العلوم اللى انا درستها....
وعموما كلها احلام....مش هيفرق اوى التحديد فيها...ههههه اصل انا بحلم بالنتايج على طول...

شكرا لاهتمامك بالرد...واهتمامك بالمضمون برده...
فرحتينى والله :2:

----------


## حنـــــان

سابرينا...




> هاعزم :-
> 1- الفاروق عمر ابن الخطاب (رضى الله عنه )
> فى عصره حتى ارى عصرا كان فى عدلا 
> 2- وليم سكسبير - فى البندقية 
> بس هحتاج مترجم 
> 3- مصطفى لطفى المنفلوطى
> فهو اسقط عبرات قلبى 
> فى مكتبة الاسكندريه 
> 4- ابن رشد كى يعلمنى معنى الفلسفه واخد منه شوية كتب 
> فى الاندلس كان نفسى اعيش وقت ازدهارها


شكسبير حيحتاج مترجم فعلا! مرة اشتريت كتاب له... القصة الأصلية مش ملخصة... قريت أول صفحة... وركنته!




> الصفة :- الخبث عشان افهم كل واحد واعرف اعمله بمعملته 
> الشخص :- واحد زميلى فى الشغل


يمكن قصدك المكر؟
هيه صفة مفيدة... بس للأسف... مش موجودة فيا برضو.




> الى اصدقائى واهلى 
> اطلب السماح اذا كنت 
> المت احد بقصد او دون قصد 
> وان يدعوا لى بالمغفرة 
> 
> اذا كنت متزوجة سأطلب
> من زوجى ان يراعة اولادى 
> الا لو كان بقى معايا يبقى ربنا يتولاهم


ربنا يتولانا برحمته... السؤال ده على فكرة مقبض أنا عارفه.




> هاروح دبى عشان اجيب شوية عبيات خليجى 
> وادخل محل لعب اطفال اجيب شوية دبديب ولعب


عباياتهم فعلا جميلة وشغلها حلو وتقيل... مالاقيتش في مصر حاجة بالشكل ده... لو تعرفي محل حلو قولي لي عليه!




> ميمروش باى حاجة توجع قلبهم ولا تذلهم


ربنا يحمي أولادنا يا رب...

شكرا يا سابرينا على اجاباتك الجميلة وتعالي معانا بقى الجزء التاني حطيت فيه أول سؤال.

----------


## حنـــــان

> ابداع...فى الموسيقى او الرسم او اى حاجة فنية...فى حاجات كتير ...ممكن فى التصاميم بيوت او مبانى..
> علم...الفيزياء..رغم ان انا مش شاطرة اوى فيها بس عندى امل  
> الميكانيكا..احسن حبيتين من الفيزيا ههههه
> العلوم اللى انا درستها....
> وعموما كلها احلام....مش هيفرق اوى التحديد فيها...ههههه اصل انا بحلم بالنتايج على طول...
> 
> شكرا لاهتمامك بالرد...واهتمامك بالمضمون برده...
> فرحتينى والله


ياه انتي اهتماماتك بعيدة قوي عن اهتماماتي من الناحية العلمية.
طول عمري الفيزيا بتتعبني. عمري ما فهمتها من نفسي كده وعديتها بالعافية. أو يمكن أنا كنت نفسيا مش طايقاها عشان مدرستي في ثانوي كانت دمها تقيل!

ان شاء الله تلاقي المانشتات في يوم بتقول يسرا فازت بنوبل في اكتشاف حيكسر الدنيا في الفيزيا  :: 

شكرا على العودة يا يسرا... تعالي معانا الجزء التاني بقى.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أعزم مين ؟
نفسى أعزم سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وجميع الأنبياء والصحابة والحواريين ولكن عزومتهم تفوق طاقتى فهى تحتاج إيمان وقلب يسع العالم أجمع .
أذن أعزم :
1- اليهودى الذى أدعى الإسلام عبد الله بن سبأ الذى نسب اليه أنه أشعل الاضطرابات و الاحتجاجات ضد الخليفة الثالث ذو النورين سيدنا عثمان بن عفان و أحد الغلاة بحب  سيدنا علي بن أبي طالب ويقال أنه مؤسس المذهب الشيعى.لأسأله هل أنت شخصية حقيقية ؟ ولو أنى أشك فى وجوده أصلاً . وإذا كان شخصيه حقيقيه فأنى أريد أن أعرف لماذا تسبب فى تفرق المسلمين بين شيعه وسنه وأسأله عن دوره فى موقعة الجمل حيث أشك فيما يروى عنه .
2- أعزم جدى أحمس فكم حلمت أنى جندى فى جيشه أحارب الهكسوس 
3- أعزم جدى أخناتون لأسأله عن حقيقة عبادته وهل كان يعبد الشمس أم رب الشمس ؟ ولماذا غدر بجميلة الجميلات نفرتيتى وتزوج عليها؟ وهل هو أو ابيع فرعون الخروج ؟
4- أعزم الشهيد الجندى مجند محمد محروس وأسأله أن يصف لى ما يتمتع به فى جنة الخلد ؟
دمت بخير

----------


## التفاؤل

أمنيات تعانق السماء ولا تتحقق إلا بمجاهدة النفس والوصول في 
السير الى الله ...
بأن التقي بأشخاص هم صفوة الله وخاصته لأتعلم
منهم العلم والحكمة والزهد في الدنيا وحب الناس
 وخدمة المجتمع وكل معاني الصبر 
فمن اوتي الحكمة فقد أوتي الخير الكثير وهم ....
النبي محمد (ص)
الإمام علي (ع)
السيدة فاطمة الزهراء (ع)
الحسن والحسين (ع)
جمعنا الله بهم في الدنيا والآخرة ..

----------


## أنفـــــال

> أنفال... أنا سعيدة ان الموضوع عجبك...
> ماينفعش تتوزع!  هوه الهدف من السؤال التفكير في مين الشخص اللي حتهتمي جدا انك توصلي له أو لها حاجة... على أساس كده لازم تحددي شخص واحد. تعالي تاني وقولي



الطيارة اللي انت راكبها حتقع خلال دقايق وتتحطم... وقتك يسمح لك تكتب كلمتين في ورقة... وبس...
حتكتبها لمين... وحتقول/ي له/ لها ايه؟

بعد الزمن ما عدى .. و بعد ما كبرت سنتين .. هاكتب :
مش قادرة أسامحك .. حسبي الله
هابعتها لحد .. مر عليا .. و ياريته ماكان مر أصلاً ..!!

----------


## أنفـــــال

حنـــــــان .. في أسئلة كتير ما جاوبتش عليها زمان .. و عاوزة أجاوب عليها بعد إذنك ..  :: 




> لو تقدر تقضي ساعة بحالها تصرف بلا حساب في محل أو مركز تجاري 
> (أي مكان للتسوق) من اختيارك، حتروح فين؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> السؤال الأولاني والتاني والتالت


بلاحساب ؟ يبقى أروح مول تجاري .. يكون فيه التوكيلات التالية :
Steps
24 Walk
Splash
Boss
Top Chic






> لو تقدر تتأكد من ان أولادك (أو أولادك في المستقبل) ما يمروش بتجربة انت مريت بيها... حتختار انهي تجربة؟
> 
> 
> 
> الأسئلة اللي فاتت



هاتمنى أوي أن قلوبهم ماتتكسرش بأي شكل ، و لا نفوسهم تتكسر .. و لا يحسوا بالظلم في الدنيا .. و يا ريت يا ريت .. مايتعرضوش لتجارب عاطفية .. تخليهم مش قادرين يثقوا في حد .





> لو تقدر ترتكب أي جريمة من غير ما تتحاسب أو تتعاقب عليها...حتعمل ايه؟
> 
> 
> 
> الأسئلة 1 2 3 4 5 6


هابقى حرامية كبيرة ، آخد كل الفلوس اللي اتسرقت و اتهربت برة البلد .. و ارجعها تاني .. جواها .





> اختراع موجود... مش عاجبك ونفسك تلغيه من الوجود... تختار ايه وليه؟
> 
> 
> 
> الأسئلة 1 2 3 4 5 6 7


الأسلحة البيولوجية والكيميائية و النووية او ما يطبق عليه اسلحة الدمار الشامل .. او ياريت تتلغي كل الاسلحة ، عشان مايبقاش حد خايف من حد ..!





> صحيت في يوم وقاعد تفطر وتشرب الشاي... بتبص على جريدة الأهرام عدد الجمعة... لاقيت المانشيتات في الصفحة الأولى بتتكلم عليك... عايزها تقول عنك ايه؟
> 
> 
> 
> الأسئلة 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8


أنفــــال تضيف مجموعة إعمار إلى إمبراطوريتها العقارية ..  :2: 






> بتشوف بريدك النهاردة... لاقيت المفاجأة الكبيرة.
> رسالة غير متوقعة بالمرة من شخص تعرفه شخصيا (زمان أو دلوقتي)
> عايزها تكون من مين وعايز يكون مكتوب فيها ايه؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الأسئلة 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9


عاوزة رسالة من صديقي القديم ، عاوزاه يعتذر تاني  .. عشان اقوله اني برضه مش هاسامحه ..!!  :good: 

لذيذ الموضوع يا حنان جداً... 

 :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

أستاذ سيد جعيتم
اختياراتك جميلة واسألتك اللي محضرهالهم أجمل... لو عملت العزومة دي ينفع أبقى موجودة؟  :: 
تسلم يا أستاذ سيد على المشاركة الحلوة دي وعلى رفع الموضوع.

التفاؤل
أهلا وسهلا بيكي في الموضوع
أعجبني اسلوب ردك الهادئ واختياراتك الجميلة... بارك الله فيه.
اللهم أجمعنا معهم في الجنة.

أنفال



> مش قادرة أسامحك .. حسبي الله


ربنا يسامح المسئ ويزيد حسناتك على قد اللي مريتي بيه.




> بلاحساب ؟ يبقى أروح مول تجاري .. يكون فيه التوكيلات التالية :
> Steps
> 24 Walk
> Splash
> Boss
> Top Chic


ولا أعرف منهم غير Boss! 
حبقى أجي معاكي في الخروجة دي  :: 




> هاتمنى أوي أن قلوبهم ماتتكسرش بأي شكل ، و لا نفوسهم تتكسر .. و لا يحسوا بالظلم في الدنيا .. و يا ريت يا ريت .. مايتعرضوش لتجارب عاطفية .. تخليهم مش قادرين يثقوا في حد .


عندك حق يا أنفال... تجارب مؤلمة بتسيب علامة في النفس مش بتروح بسهولة ان راحت.
بس الانسان العادي بيمر بكل الظروف دي... وهي ان كانت مؤلمة الا انها جزء من الحياة... ويمكن هيه اللي بتدي للحياة بعد وبتدي للمشاعر عمق قد لا يتواجد عند الانسان اللي عاش حياته محمي من كل التجارب دي وبعيد عنها.




> هابقى حرامية كبيرة ، آخد كل الفلوس اللي اتسرقت و اتهربت برة البلد .. و ارجعها تاني .. جواها


كده ماباقيتيش ارتكتبي جريمة... كده بقيتي روبن هود  :: 




> الأسلحة البيولوجية والكيميائية و النووية او ما يطبق عليه اسلحة الدمار الشامل .. او ياريت تتلغي كل الاسلحة ، عشان مايبقاش حد خايف من حد ..


الأسلحة البيولوجية بقيت أكتر حاجة ترعب الناس دلوقتي... أكتر حتى من النووية.
اللهم احفظنا.




> أنفــــال تضيف مجموعة إعمار إلى إمبراطوريتها العقارية


 :: 
ممكن تبقي تشغليني عندك؟




> عاوزة رسالة من صديقي القديم ، عاوزاه يعتذر تاني .. عشان اقوله اني برضه مش هاسامحه ..!


لا بقى خلي قلبك أبيض مش كده  :Blink: 




> لذيذ الموضوع يا حنان جداً...


والله انتي اللي تواجدك جميل وأنا سعيدة جدا انك شاركتي وجاوبتي على كل الأسئلة
تسلمي عالمشاركة الجميلة  :f2:

----------


## samma

السؤال على قد ماهو حلو على قد ماهو صعب
بس هاختار
1-ابونا أدم.
2-سيدنا محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم).
3-السيدة خديجة(رضى الله عنها).
4-صفية زغلول عشان اسالها ازاى استطاعت تعمل انجازاتها دى فى ظل مجتمع ذكورى متشدد.

----------


## samma

بجد السؤال جميل
ربنا يكرمك
والصفة هى 
انى استطيع احكم عقلى قبل قلبى فى مواقف كتيرة 
ساعات بقدر احكم عقلى بس اوقات قليلى جدا
واللى بيتصف بدة هو اخويا 
اللى نفسى يكون تفكيرى زيه فى حكمته وتصرفه فى المواقف خاصة المفاجأة

----------


## samma

مساء الخير 
اولا هكتب لأمى وهاقولها سامحينى على اى حاجة
ثانيا هاكتب للأنسان الوحيد اللى حبيته
هقوله سامحنى ماكنتش اتمنى تكون نهاية اللى بنا كدة
ثالثا هاستغفر ربنا وانطق الشهادتين
وطبعا أولا وثانيا هاعملهم بسرعة عشان الحق انطق الشهادتين

----------


## samma

انا بقى هروح علطول لاى مكان فيه كتب واشترى كتب كتير وخاصة كتب دينية وادبية
وبعدين هاشترى هدوم كتيرة بس قبل دة كله اشترى حاجة لأهلى وخاصة ماما

----------


## samma

ربنا يستر من السؤال دة
بس هاقوله 
حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام كفاية بقى

----------


## samma

اتمنى ان اولادى فى المستقبل يستطيعوا التمسك بالمجال اللى يحبه

----------


## samma

السؤال دة فعلا جه فى وقته
هاقتل دكاترة الكلية الظلمى
اللى مش بيعطه كل واحد حقه
لان كليتنا ماشية بالكوسة

----------

